# X4-5: across the mountains - IC



## kinem (Nov 4, 2008)

The party heads out of the guest house, searching for the source of the noise, presumably the 'curse' the monks warned of.  You head towards the blacksmith shed.

It comes around the corner of a building.  The ice-blue, serpentine body has six clawed legs, a long tail, and a reptilian head.  Though longer than a man it is narrow, so you figure the beast might weigh as much as a man.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XXDDXX.X
......S........D
XXXXXX......AR..X
     X......GB...D
     X......N.....X
     D............G
     D............G
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

S = 'the curse'

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
R = Rajah
N = Nargon
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"So, um, Aram, is THAT the drake that we're looking for? Oh, brother, anybody got a drink?  I must say, gents, I don't like the ill-favored looks of that beast!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

"Well, the beast is certainly out of place," says Aram, drawing his scimitars as he rushes forward to engage the creature. The dervish approaches with care, slashing half-heartedly at the creature, and focusing more on defense than attack.


*AC: 30, Hit Points 56/56, Initiative +5


Move 5' diagnally up/left, then 20' left
Combat Expertise [5] for AC30
Attack +7, damage 1d6+3/18-20
*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Nargon too moves to engage, energy crackling along his spiked chain as he swings it about his head. With a toothy smile, the half-orc sends the weapon slashing forward toward the drake with fearsome strength.


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 46/46, Initiative +3

Move 30' left, then 5' up
Hideous Blow: +15, damage 2d4+5d6+11 (10' reach)
*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Does anyone of you, who pursued arcane knowledge, knows what this is?" Girgal asks the others.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape.

Initiative+ 3
Girgal and Ripclaw go full defense, waiting for an answer before engaging the enemy.


Hide+11, move silently +9


Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

OOC:  Rajah, much to my surprise, has no training in any knowledge skills, so he has no clue.  Bevin has Knowledge (Arcana) +14 (care to roll the check for me, Mr. DM?), and that's the most likely skill to reveal anything useful about the creature.  I wonder if, perhaps, Girgal's Knowledge (Nature) might be just as useful?


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2008)

As Aram and Nargon approach the strange creature they feel an intense chill from it.

Aram slashes with his scimitar but too soon, missing.

Nargon's deadly spiked chain lands solidly on the reptillian creature's back, causing a nasty wound, but the creature remains standing and snarls in anger.

ooc: Girgal, Bevin, Rajah to act.

[sblock=Leif]Bevin doesn't recognize the type of creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin casts extended Daze Monster on the beast (save DC 15).  Rajah directs Skelete to attack at once. [sblock=Kinem]I assume that you roll Skelete's attack? *shrug*[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2008)

Rajah turns to command his trusty troll skeleton, but it's not there.  _Of course!_ he remembers - the monks had insisted Skelete be left outside the gate.

The creature does not seem dazed by Bevin's spell.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Spirits of the dangerous sharpteeth and the terrifying hugemaw, lend your vicious might against this creature!" Girgal chants, summoning spirit jaws against the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws.

Spirit Jaws
Attack: 1d20+10; 1d20+5
Damage: 2d6
Grapple: 1d20+14 (automatic, if attack hits)


Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

*Rajah Al-Qadim, Human Dread Necromancer 8(?), AC20, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8*

Reacting quickly to the absence of his undead minion, Rajah quickly recovers and casts _Ray of enfeeblement_ at the monster.


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2008)

Giant, spectral jaws appear over the reptillian creature and bite it, but it wiggles out of their grasp.

Rajah's ray strikes the creature.

Reacting in fury, the monster scuttles away from the jaws and towards Nargon, trying to tear him with four of its claws and bite him.  Three of the claws hit, but the damage is not too severe.

The intense cold radiating from the creature is worse, as it gives both Aram and Nargon a sudden case of frostbite.

(ooc: Aram hp 48/56; Nargon hp 38/46)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX..jjXXDDXX.X
.....jjA.......D
XXXXXX.S.....R..X
     XN.....GB...D
     X............X
     D............G
     D............G
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

S = 'the curse'

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
R = Rajah
N = Nargon

jj
jj = spirit jaws
```
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5* 
And
*Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8*


Bevin casts _Deep Slumber_ on the creature, while Rajah casts _Burning Blood_ on it as well.

Bevin's ASF check = 24% ASF check for Deep Slumber spell (1d100=24)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Hunter of distant skies, wielder of the lightning, help us!" Girgal chants, summoning help again.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Spirit Jaws
Attack: 1d20+10; 1d20+5
Damage: 2d6
Grapple: 1d20+14 (automatic, if attack hits)


Summoning a juvenile arrowhawk.


Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2008)

Aram takes advantage of his favorable position, dropping his defensive stance for an all out offensive. His blades slice in at the beast from all angles, diving for vulnerable spots in the thing's body.


*AC: 25, Hit Points 48/56, Initiative +5


Move as necessary to flank with Nargon (finally, a chance for sneak attack!)
Full AttacK:
 - Scimitar 1: +10 (+12 w/flanking) 1d6+3/18-20 + 3d6 sneak attack
 - Scimitar 1: +5 (+7 w/flanking) 1d6+3/18-20 + 3d6 sneak attack
 - Scimitar 2: +10 (+12 w/flanking) 1d6+3/18-20 + 3d6 sneak attack
*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2008)

Nargon steps to the side, keeping himself directly opposite of Aram so that they flank the creature. He chokes up on his spiked chain and again smashes the weapon down with all his might, giving a warcry as the weapon slices through the air


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 38/46, Initiative +3

Move as necessary to flank with Aram
Hideous Blow + 3 point power attack: +12 (+14 w/ flanking), damage 2d4+5d6+17 (10' reach)
*


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2008)

There is no apparent effect from Bevin's and Rajah's spells.

Aram scores a couple of scimitar hits on the monster, taking advantage of its distraction to slide his bloody blades deep as it screams in agony.

Nargon whirls his chain in a precise arc, striking the head of the reptillian creature as power flows through the chain.  This proves to be the critical hit as the frost salamander collapses dead to the ground with a final thud.

The unnatural chill dissappears when the monster dies but not before Aram and Nargon are frozen a bit more.  (hp: Aram 44/56, Nargon 35/46)

A blue-scaled snakelike creature about 5' long with two pairs of wings appears over Girgal.  It has tufts of yellow feathers at the base of the neck and the tail.  The head has a black, toothed beak and four eyes - one pair above the beak, the other below.  The arrowhawk hovers, awaiting any commands.  It remains for a bit less than a minute.

ooc:  Combat is over, but you can explore the grounds if you want.  The blacksmith's shed lies ahead, in the direction the monster came from.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5
And
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8

Bevin says, "Shall we have a look in the shed, then?"

"Yes, let's," agrees Rajah.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2008)

ooc: What time is it? Girgal has to pray on a certain time, and this will take an hour. He can put it later, but not without good reason.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Does anyone of you need immediate healing?" Girgal asks the others.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Just wasted a high level spell 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=WD]You figure it's about 2 hours before midnight, maybe a little less.[/sblock]

The coals in the hearth of in blacksmith's shed are even more disturbed than before.  Evidently, the reptillian creature had been hidden beneath them, and had crawled out for its nightly stalking.

To the north of the shed is a long building with many doors, with an image of a guardian spirit painted on each door.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5 In Dark Orange
And
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8 In Yellow

Bevin and Rajah both point at the many bleeding wounds on Aram and Nargon and say:

"Those two look hurt to me." 

"But we're doing just fine, thanks."


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]It would be interesting to see how an argument between Bevin and Rajah would go [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=character arguments]







kinem said:


> [sblock=ooc]It would be interesting to see how an argument between Bevin and Rajah would go [/sblock]



OOC:  You know, I contemplated that very thing just a day or so ago.  I even considered doing it, but, then, I thought that you might not appreciate me totally hijacking your thread to "yell at myself."

And let's face it:  In the present circumstances it's a forgone conclusion who would win such an argument.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2008)

*Sorry for the slow posting this week, but things have been hectic. My assistant is out sick, and so I'm doing double duty at the office...which leads to absolutely no desire to log back onto a computer after work. *


Aram looks to his wounds, and then nods to Girgal. "I believe both Nargon and I could use a bit of healing, though nothing major. I'd prefer to be in top form should any more surprises be waiting for us, though."

The derivsh then moves into the blacksmith's shed, to look for any valuables or clues as to the creature's origin or the nature of the curse that affects the monastary.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2008)

While the others move to search the blacksmith's shed, Nargon remains on his guard, keeping an eye open for any further threats.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5 Words In Dark Orange

And

Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8 Words In Yellow

The two arcanists moved into the blacksmiths shed to check things out with the others.  Bevin remained in the center portion of the shop looking carefully all about.  Rajah, in contrast, immediately dived into the deepest, darkest corners of the shop, skulking into places not even visible from the open areas of the place and even crawling under things to get a look at them from below.

[sblock=phase 1]Welcome to Phase 1 of Leif's plan to differentiate Bevin and Rajah. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2008)

There is not much in the blacksmith's shed of interest, unless you want to try digging in the coals where the monster apparently had been hidden using a rusty shovel, which would take some time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal stays outside with Aram, looking for further trouble. He deeply prefers the outside world and the nightwind on his skin.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Spot+15, Listen+17


Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5 Words In Dark Orange
And
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8 Words In Yellow





kinem said:


> There is not much in the blacksmith's shed of interest, unless you want to try digging in the coals where the monster apparently had been hidden using a rusty shovel, which would take some time.



Bevin will wait near the door while Rajah digs in the coals with the shovel.  He says, "Make that quick work, Rajah, the others look impatient already!"  Rajah replies, Oh, keep your drawers on Dwarf!  I'm digging as fast as I can (or as fast as I'm going to, anyway)."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

While Bevin and Rajah play in the coals of the blacksmith's shed, Aram approaches the building to the north. He looks over it with a practiced eye, trying to determine what its use might be.


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2008)

How long will Rajah spend digging, and how deep will he try to dig?

The long building to the north has a number of doors but no windows.  Some of the doors are dutch doors (the top and bottom may be
opened separately).  It might be a granary.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8 Words In Yellow

OOC:  The coals are in some sort of bin, aren't they?  If so, Rajah will head right down to the bottom.  If this is just a pit in the floor, or a real coalmine or something, he will go down about three feet and see what happens then, prodding even deeper to see is he can tell if he might be getting close to something.


----------



## kinem (Nov 14, 2008)

It is a strange role reversal as a desert mystic goes to work excavating the coal while a dwarf lounges around watching.

ooc: What will the others do while Rajah is digging?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

Aram moves closer to the building that may be a granary, checking the cracks to look for signs of light from beyond the door, and then pressing his ear against the portal to listen for any noises.


*Spot +6, Listen +6*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

Nargon moves into a position where he can watch Aram, as well as keep his ears tuned on Rajah and Bevin's digging. He holds his spiked chain ready in hand, as if anxious for something to smash it down upon.


----------



## kinem (Nov 14, 2008)

There are two pairs of double doors and two Dutch doors in the long building.

Aram does not see any light from inside and does not hear any unusual noises.  There is a faint creak of wood which is likely due to normal contraction at night.  The doors are very stout but do not appear locked.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5 Words in dk orange
and
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8 Words In Yellow

OOC:  I didn't mean for Bevin to be "lounging" while Rajah was digging, but you do make a good point.

"Stand to one side, Rajah, let a Dwarf, a master digger, help you there!"

To which Rajah says, "Fine then.  Whatever.  Just don't get in my way!"  And with a scowl, he resumes his own digging as Bevin moves to assist.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2008)

kinem said:


> ...
> 
> ooc: What will the others do while Rajah is digging?



ooc: Still guarding our backs


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

Aram glances back at Nargon, and after a moment gives the orc a small shrug. Then the dervish turns back to the building, grabs hold of the nearest door, and pulls it open.


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2008)

Inside, there is a clear space in front of each door where grain has been taken out. Beyond the clear area, the grain is piled nearly to the ceiling. It is dusty and gray. It is obvious that the supply is old and dry-rotted beyond use.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5 
Words in dark orange
and
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8 
Words in yellow

Bevin has grown weary of digging, and he stops.. "This is futile, I quit."  And, with that, he walks out to join the rest of the party.  Rajah, on the other hand, just scowls and continues to dig, "Confounded, flighty Dwarves!  This is more fun without having to listen to his grumbling, anyway!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

Aram frowns as he consideres the rotted grain. He moves to rejoin Nargon and the others. "Judging from the state of the granary, I don't know what the monks here eat. All of the grain is dry-rotted and worthless. It seems odd to me that these folks would not take better care of their food supplies."


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2008)

Rajah's hard work finally seems to pay off as his shovel strikes something hard.  With a bit more effort, he uncovers a battleaxe.  Though dirty, it appears to be in good condition.

Further digging reveals some remains of what must have been meals for the monster.  Among this he finds a silver ring.

Nothing else of interest is turned up in the coal pit.

ooc: There are other building around the compound if you want to explore further.  All is quiet now.  You can return to the guest house for the rest of the night.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5
Words in dark orange
and
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8
Words in yellow

Beving approaches his friends, and upon learning what they have discovered, says, "Hmm, they haven't been eating, then, or they've been getting their food from somewhere else.  That would suggest to me that they're either undead who do not need to eat, or else that they're cannibals who've been eating travelers that come here.  Oh, my!"

Shortly after this, Rajah comes out, proudly brandishing the silver ring.  "See, I told you there was something down there.  I found some bones, too, that probably once belonged to the owner of this ring.  There wasn't enough of the remains left for me to have any fun with, however.  What a waste!  Oh, and there's also a battleaxe that I uncovered.  It's in surprisingly good condition."

OOC:  Kinem, I don't know, offhand, if Rajah has any way to detect magic other than the old fashioned way (a spell), but if he can do so, he will scan both the ring and the battleaxe for magic.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2008)

"The monks certainly don't look like undead to me," says Aram to Bevin. "And if they were cannibals, they were the friendliest cannibals I've ever met." The dervish gives a low chuckle, and turns to Rajah. "You can detect the presence of undead creatures, can you not?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "You can detect the presence of undead creatures, can you not?"



Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8
Words in yellow
Rajah says, "Yes, I have that spell, if that's what you mean."


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Rajah would need to cast a _detect magic_ spell.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rhun]Nargon can detect magic at will.  Assuming he does so, he will find that both the ring and the battleaxe are magical (faint auras).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Kinem]Never mind.  I got our questions crossed.  Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I think we will find nothing more here. Use your spell to know, if they are undead. And not all cannibals have to been unfriendly. Humans don't count count as cannibalism for a dwarf, you know?" Girgal says with a grin, showing his slightly pointed teeth.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Sorry, just got a Dark Sun flashback 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the head's up, Kinem!*

Nargon studies the ring and the battleaxe, the half-orc's eyes glowing like smoldering coals as he examines the items. "Both of these bear faint magical dweomers upon them," he says quietly. "But I am unsure of what their purpose is."


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5
Words in dark orange


Bevin draws himself to his full height, turns to Girgal, and says, "Anyone who will eat a Dwarf will surely eat a Halfling!  Dwarven meat is very tough, but from what I hear, halfling meat just falls off the bone."


----------



## kinem (Nov 26, 2008)

[sblock=abbey map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The group takes the opportunity to explore the grounds while the monks are presumably asleep.

ooc: Let me know what you want to explore and I will provide more details.

B:  The guest house where the party is supposed to stay

C:  The stables

D:  The granary Aram looked at

E:  A wooden roof is built over this well; on the ground beside it is a bucket and a 70’ rope.  The water is 60’ below the mouth of the well.

F:  This building is made of plastered and whitewashed stone. A band of red and green 3’ from the ground circles the entire building. In front of the doors is a 6’ circle of black earth.  As in the guest house, the doors have eyes painted on them.

G:  The blacksmith's shed where Rajah was digging

H:  This is a plain building, plastered and whitewashed stone.

I:  Another plain building.

J:  On the ground in front of the doors is a blue circle of clay. On the front doors are the eyes like those found on the other houses in the compound.  Painted on the outer wall, 3’ from the ground, is a rainbow band of blue, green, orange, and red.

K:  This area of the abbey is walled off from the rest of the buildings. The wall is 12’ high and made of plastered and white-washed stone, like the rest of the abbey. The only apparent opening in this wall is the gate.

L,M,N:  These are far enough away from the blacksmith's shed that I'll hold off until you describe what you want to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Nargon, you can see magic, right? Are these eyes painted on the white building or the guesthouse magical?" Girgal asks, feeling a bit unease.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5; Words in dark orange
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8; Words in yellow

OOC:  Please describe what appear to be four pillars in front of the Blacksmith's shed?  Do they have any apparent purpose?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> "Nargon, you can see magic, right? Are these eyes painted on the white building or the guesthouse magical?" Girgal asks, feeling a bit unease.





"Yes, I possess that ability," says the orc warlock with a nod. He turns his gaze to regard the eyes painted, and again his eyes begin to glow like hot coals.

*Detect Magic on the eyes, and anything else in view.*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

Aram twirls his scimitar in hand as he waits for Nargon to reveal what he sees.


----------



## kinem (Nov 26, 2008)

ooc: I don't see any description of the pillars in the module.  Ignore them; they don't exist.

Nargon scans the painted eyes and the surrounding area.  He doesn't see any magical auras other than the party's.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2008)

OOC:    Bevin's more powerful than I thought!  He can ask one question and make four pillars disappear forever!


----------



## kinem (Nov 26, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Must be dark speech then.  Bevin takes 666 damage and his alignment is now evil. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

*Is the bottom of the map south? I will assume it is.*

"I see no magic," says Nargon. "Let us investigate those buildings in the distance." The orc-blood points toward the south.


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2008)

[sblock=kinem]







kinem said:


> must be dark speech then.  Bevin takes 666 damage and his alignment is now evil.



WAAAHHHHHHH!!!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5; Words in dark orange
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8; Words in yellow



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I see no magic," says Nargon. "Let us investigate those buildings in the distance." The orc-blood points toward the south.



Rajah is right on Nargon's heels.

Bevin is coming along at a more measured pace with Aram and Girgal.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"If you wish. But can you take a small look into the well? With your ability to fly and see in the dark, I should be really easy to check. And if it is something down there, it's ought to be important." Girgal asks, this time lacking any animal metaphor in his speech.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2008)

"Indeed." The half-orc pokes his head into the covered well, looking down toward the water for anything of interest.


----------



## kinem (Nov 28, 2008)

The deep well seems otherwise ordinary.  There is no sign of magic.

When the party explores a bit to the south, you find:

N: The outside is like that of most of the other buildings - plastered and whitewashed stone. It has no other decoration. The door and windows are a shimmering black wood that does not appear natural.  (When Nargon checks, these are indeed found to be magical.)

M: This open-fronted building contains an assortment of tools and junk that must have collected at the abbey for many years. In this shed may be found carpenter and stonemason tools, rope, wheelbarrows and handcarts, lamp oil, firewood, wooden buckets, and other common items. Most of the items are covered with dust and cobwebs. A few, like the lamp oil, appear to be used from time to time. There is nothing of great value in this shed.

L: This low building is different from all the others in appearance. Instead of whitewashed, plastered stone, it is covered with dried, red clay. Pressed into the clay at many different points are mystical seals. (They are not magical.)


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5; Words in dark orange
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8; Words in yellow

"All in all, a decidedly unusual place, to be sure.  Aram, Nargon, Girgal, do you all wish you explore these places in more depth tonight, or have you had quite enough excitement for one day?"  Bevin says as he stifles a yawn.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"The time for my prayers draw nearer. And I already used some mighty magic and got no sleep sofar. Let's call it a day." Girgal answers, sounding a bit tired suddenly.

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: Detect Magic, Enhance Wildshape, Spirit Jaws, SNA4.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2008)

Aram nods, stretches and yawns. "Sounds good. Let us retire for the night. I will take a middle watch, to allow those of you that are spellweavers to get some uninterrupted sleep."


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5; Words in dark orange
Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8; Words in yellow

Bevin says, "I wll take the last watch and do my studying then as well."  He then reclines and is quickly sawing logs.

Rajah says, "I guess that I will take an early watch.  My magic requires no such weakness as daily study," he says with an air of superiority.


----------



## kinem (Dec 3, 2008)

The party returns to the guest house and, though the beds are hard, gets some rest while some keep watch.  The rest of the night proves uneventful.

In the morning, the abbot knocks on the guest house door, and greets the party when you open it.  Outside, some monks are trying to clean up the mess of the lizardlike creature.

"Good morning" he says. "And thank you!  Are you all safe?  Good!  Congratulations on your success last night!  What a relief!  Say, who actually killed the monster?"

"We all helped" Nargon says "but I dealt the final blow, if that's what you mean."

"Excellent!" The abbot declares. "You see, the lifting of the curse is a very special occasion for us.  We will celebrate tonight with a special dinner.  Normally we do not dine with guests, but we will make a small exception tonight.  We will prepare a special meal for all of you.

I wish we could dine with all of you but our religion would not allow it.  However, I invite you as the curse-killer to join us, and I would also extend the invitation to the necromancer, with whom I wish to discuss the philosophy of death."


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2008)

Rajah Al-Qadim Human Dread Necromancer 8, AC20 FF18 T12, HP50/50, F+6,R+6,W+8; Words in yellow


"Well, sure, I suppose.  Are you sure that you can't find room for the rest of us?  I feel a bit awkward being one of only two of us who is invited, especially since we all contributed to the success."  Rajah then strokes his chin and ponders.  "But, you know, Abbot, I can fairly talk your ears off about death."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Anything we shall or can do until the evening?" Girgal asks.

[sblock=ooc]
Magic spells prepared as usual, but with purify food instead of the second light spell.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 5, 2008)

"I apologize" the abbot says "but it would be a breach of our vows were we to dine with a large group of guests.

Today would be a good day for you to relax, if you wish to continue your journey tomorrow.  The Great Pass is several miles to the north, and tomorrow I will assign a guide to show you the way.

As our honored guests, I will not ask you to assist with any chores.

I wish I could offer you baths, but our facilities currently need cleaning.

Those of you with a scholarly bent are welcome to browse the library.

Those who wish to practice martial skills may do so in the yard."


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5; Words in dark orange

"Well, Brother Abbot, I can assist with the cleaning duties!  Just give me a few moments to dismiss my current cantrips and prepare some new ones."

OOC:  This may not be strictly cool rules-wise, but I thought you might let me get away with it, since it is not done to achieve any advantage for my character, but is only done as a role-playing device.  If allowed, Bevin will dismiss all of his prepared cantrips and replace them all with prestidigitation, which he will use as a feather duster and pillow fluffer.


----------



## kinem (Dec 5, 2008)

ooc: Leif: Sorry, but no can do.  If I let you get away with it this time, I would have to let you do it anytime, for the sake of consistency.  You can't sneak a PC powerup past me that easily


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2008)

OOC: *sigh!*  Ok.  I really was serious about it being just a one-shot deal, though.  I would never expect to get away with flouting the rules like that for the gain of a character.  But, I respect your integrity for ruling this way. 

Bevin will just grab a feather duster and get right to work alongside the Monkish Brothers.  It's how the fastidious little booger gets his jollies, after all!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

The half-orc considers the abbot's offer, but then slowly shakes his head. "Father Abbot, you honor me with your offer to dine with you, but I cannot accept. All of my companions helped in defeating the beast, I simply had the lucky timing to strike the telling blow. It would be unseemly, and perhaps even arrogant, of me to dine with you while my companions dine alone. I hope you understand?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2008)

Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5; Words in dark orange

As he is about to walk off, feather duster in hand, Bevin overhears Nargon's remark.  He instantly stands up very straight and motions to Nargon.  "A word, please, Nargon?  Now!?"  And when he and Nargon are speaking privately in very hushed tones that no one else can over hear, he says, "I think you had better accept the invitation.  It is no insult to the rest of us to be passed over for an invitation to dine with a bunch of monks, and, more importantly, you may be able to learn something at the meal about what is really going on around here."


----------



## kinem (Dec 7, 2008)

The abbot says "Perhaps it was luck as you say.  I prefer to believe that everything is determined by Fate.  In any case there is no dishonor being implied to the rest of your companions, I assure you.  On the contrary, you would be permitting our congregation to honor their deeds."


----------



## kinem (Dec 9, 2008)

ooc: see OOC

Nargon, returning from his chat with Bevin, nods. "Very well, I will represent us all at your dinner."

ooc: Does anyone want to do anything unusual during the day? If not we will fast forward to the evening.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

ooc:  I'm cool with a fast forward


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

Aram nods to Nargon. "Good on you, then. You deserve the honors." The dervish turns and claps Bevin hard on the shoulder. "I myself prefer to dine with more unsavory types, such as this surly desert dwarf."


*Aram will spend an hour or two in the yard practicing with weapons, and then join Bevin in the library to see if he can find any books that pertain to the abbey or the monks.*


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Aye, assuming that the Surly Desert Dwarf can keep his chow down while dining with the likes of you!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

If Aram is interested, Girgal will do a bit sparring with him in animal form. If not, he will fly around a bit to clear his head.

[sblock=ooc]
Magic spells prepared as usual, but with purify food instead of the second light spell.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin takes Aram's suggestion to heart and searches the library for records of the monastery and the monks.  In particular, he keeps an eye out for journals or diaries of the monks, other records of the abbey, any kind of history of the abbey, particularly about the reason it was founded in such an out-of-the-way location.


----------



## kinem (Dec 11, 2008)

Bevin helps the monks remove the corpse of the lizard-creature and wash the blood off from the ground.  The monks are polite but seem tactiturn and humorless.  They ask him a few questions about the battle, such as which party members cast spells, but don't press for details.  In working with them he asks a few questions of his own, and he finds out that there are surprisingly few monks still living in the huge and ancient monastary - less than a dozen, he figures.

Some of the monks watch Aram and Girgal practice sparring in the yard.  They clap politely and whisper to each other whenever a particularly impressive move is displayed.

Nargon and Rajah join Bevin and Aram in the library, which proves to be the building with dried, red clay walls at the southern end of the complex.  The library contains a small shrine; a large room with shelves stacked high with scrolls; and some small cubicles.

Two of the monks stay with you in the library at all times.  They do some reading but seem more intent on keeping an eye on you.  There is another room, off the end of the large one and curtained off, but the monks explain that it is their private bedchamber and that you are not allowed back there.

Rajah searches for any scrolls related to death, while Nargon simply uses his magical facility with written languages to help out whenever possible.

You find the following items of interest:

- A treatise on the interpretation of the proper rituals of the religion of the abbey.  It appears to have been read recently as it has been left out in one on the cubicles.

- A section of the chronicles of the abbey. It only covers one year, and that was over 50 years ago. It does reveal that the abbey has been here for over 500 years.

- An old geographical text.  After Nargon studies it thoroughly he discovers one passage of extreme interest.  It indicates that the Great Pass is near the abbey and to the south.  However, the text contains a number of spelling and grammatical errors.

When are done in the library, it is time to return to the guest house, and to do your business there and prepare for dinner.

Nargon and Rajah go to the monks' house, which is the building with the red and green band around it, not far from the guest house and in front of which you fought the monster.

It is very nearly dusk.  Back at the guest house, Bevin, Aram, and Girgal wait.  Two of the monks bring your meal, which consists of nuts, grains, roots and dried fruits, and a warm soup, along with wine.  The food looks fresh and the portions are generous.  The meal is placed on a small table which has been brought into the guesthouse coutyard, with three stools next to it.

"Enjoy your meal, and thanks again for lifting the curse."  "Good night!" the monks say, as they leave you alone to dine.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"They seem like nice enough fellows, all in all," says Bevin as he munches some nuts and sips some wine.  "Eeeesh!  I'll never get used to this, this elf drink!  It's ok, but give me a good Dwarvish brew any day!"  Turning to the topics at hand, Bevin says, "About the directions to the supposed 'pass,' the grammatical errors in the text suggest to me that it was not prepared by the monks.  Perhaps it could have been planted here to mislead?  I would feel quite nervous about placing much trust in it without further proof of its authenticity."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Just after the monks leave, Girgal speaks a short prayer about the druid and monk fitting meal.
After Bevin has eaten the first few bites he says in a low voice: "Or it was planted by the monks to mislead us! Like they are seemed to be overly interested in our capabilities! In the light of this, did you think it wise to gorge on a meal with plants and wine you cannot even identify?"

[sblock=ooc]
Magic spells prepared as usual, but with purify food instead of the second light spell.

Casting purify food on the meal!

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Thanks, Girgal!"


----------



## kinem (Dec 11, 2008)

ooc: Since WD said "just after the monks leave ..." he obviously intended Girgal to cast the spell before anyone ate.  *I am going to assume he was able to do so.*

Bevin's food tastes fine going down, and he feels no ill effects from it.

A few minutes after the monks left, the sky has grown dark.

The door opens and something peeks in, then quickly shuts it again!  It was wearing a robe just like the monks', but it did not appear human.  It had wild hair and scaly skin.  Instead of hands it had huge claws, and its teeth were fangs.

ooc: We are now in combat rounds.  PCs to act.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin cautiously approaches the door from the side with the hinges, while Aram and Girgal prepare to attack.  OOC:  The idea being that Bevin will suddenly fling the door back once you guys are ready, so you won't have to worry about getting it open.  (And Bevin will be in the perfect position to hide behind it, quite by accident!)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2008)

"What the deuce was that?" asks Aram, his scimitars springing into his hands. "Shapechanger? Nargon and Rajah are in trouble." The dervish nods at Bevin, and rushes the door, his slender blades leading the way.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin FLINGS open the door just in time for Aram to streak through and bring death raining down violently upon whatever that thing is.


----------



## kinem (Dec 12, 2008)

ooc: Hold that thought.  Girgal has not acted yet.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Make that:  Bevin grasps the door firmly and looks back to his two bestest buddies to make sure they're ready, so he can FLING the door open.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal shares a barkskin charm with Ripclaw, who never left his side.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin

(above stats without the spell bonus.)

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"All set now, Girgal?"

OOC:  If Girgal says 'yes,' then Bevin will NOW FLING open the door!


----------



## kinem (Dec 13, 2008)

round 2:

You think you hear some shouting in the distance.

Bevin can FLING! open the door now if he wants.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

OOC:  Bevin will wait to do his FLINGing until everyone has confirmed that they are ready for said FLINGing. 

But, if we are to assume that all are, indeed, ready, then he will FLING away!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

*Aram is certainly ready.*


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin will assume that Girgal is also ready and will FLING for all he is worth!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

ooc: Yes, do it!


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

OOC:  Too late, Dad, I just DID! 

OOC: My apologies for the hold up, Kinem, I shouldn't have hesitated.  I hope you haven't lost your "spark" now.


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2008)

When Bevin flings open the door, he is greeted by a disturbing sight.  In the dim moonlight, perhaps Aram's eyes are playing tricks, but the dwarf has no doubt.  Clawed, fanged, humanoid monsters in monks' robes, like the one that peeked in the door, are pouring out of the doorway of the monks' house and they seem intent on the party.

[sblock=humanoid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XXbbXX.X
.........bbb...D X.X
XXXXXX..........X..G
     X...........ABX
     X............X
     D............G
     D............G
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Girgal, Bevin* to act

* Opening a door is a move action. Bevin can take one standard action.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin, for once, remains silent, draws his weapon and prepares to defend himself.  _"There's no way that an enchanter's magic will affect these things,"_ he thinks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

Girgal calls about the spirits of athe plant kingdom and stays back, while Ripclaw protects him

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin

cast: enhance wildshape

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2008)

Aram stands his ground, his blades in hand, and waits for the enemy to come to him. 


*AC 25, HP 56/56

Ready action: Full attack first enemy to come within 5'

+10 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
+10 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"But, nevertheless, I have a few tricks prepared that may just help a little bit."

Bevin moves out from behind the door and takes a ready position behind Aram and Girgal.  He readies a spell as he does so.


----------



## kinem (Dec 18, 2008)

The monsters charge towards the party.  The one in the lead tries to bite Aram, who is prepared to bring his scimitar into play, but both he and the creature miss.

Now that the creatures are so close, you realize with horror that some of them have a dark red liquid staining their robes and dripping from their claws.

"In the name of the Massster ... You will all die!  As your friendsss did!" one of the creatures hisses.

[sblock=ooc]You can't ready a full round action, so I assumed he was readying a standard attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XX..XX.X     X
...............D X.X...
XXXXXX.........bX..GBX.
     X.........bbA.X.X
     X..........bbXXXX
     D............G
     D............G
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
```
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin thinks, _"I'm all but certain that these creatures are some sort of undead, but let's make absolutely sure...."_  He casts _Sleep_, targeting the creatures closest to the party first.

OOPS, forgot to check ASF!  Doing that now:

1d100= 71  1d100=71


----------



## kinem (Dec 18, 2008)

The _sleep_ spell has no effect.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*



kinem said:


> The _sleep_ spell has no effect.



"Drat!  Just as I feared!  Ah, well, it was worth a shot to try one of my specialty spells."

Bevin will prepare to cast a more effective spell as soon as he is able to do so (next round).  

OOC:  Isn't it funny how every time I forget to check for Bevin's ASF at first, the spell either fails or the save is successful?  Hmmmm....  Is this truly random, I wonder?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

With Aram barring the door, Girgal begins the summoning for help.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape

cast: SNA4

Spot+15, Listen+17

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2008)

Aram continues to stand in the doorway, determined not to let the creatures through. He settles into a defensive position, relying on his companions to come up with a way to overcome these foes. The dervish focuses on giving his companions time, and avoiding injury. "If you two are going to do something, now would be the time!"


*AC 30 (Combat Expertise), HP 56/56

Combat Expertise, 5 points: Raises AC to 30

+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
+0 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)*


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Sadly, Aram, all the my remaining magic will permit me to do is fall in battle by your side.  Oh, well, no one lives forever."  Bevin then draws forth his morning star and takes a defensive posture and position next to Aram.

Bevin steps up behind Aram and casts _Summon Monster II_, calling up 1d3 Celestial Giant Fire Beetles.
ASF check = 28% Bevin's ASF check (5%) (1d100=28)

1d3 = 3  number of firebeetles called up by Benin's Summon Monster II (1d3=3)  Ooops, can't spell my own name!

Bevin directs the beetles to attack the undead and get them to back away from the door if they can.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2008)

*OOC: Leif...per your Character Sheet, Bevin still has plenty of useful spells...Summon Monsters, Daze Monster, Hideous Laugher, Deep Slumber...

Just because they saved or were unaffected by a level 1 sleep spell, doesn't mean your other spells won't work. After all, Sleep only affects to 4 HD, if I'm not mistaken. *


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Leif...per your Character Sheet, Bevin still has plenty of useful spells...Summon Monsters, Daze Monster, Hideous Laugher, Deep Slumber...
> 
> Just because they saved or were unaffected by a level 1 sleep spell, doesn't mean your other spells won't work. After all, Sleep only affects to 4 HD, if I'm not mistaken. *




OOC:  Well, DUH!  You're absolutely right, what was I thinking?  Can I edit my previous post, Kinem?  I'm going to go ahead and do so, but if you want me to wait until the next round, then I'll change it back.

BTW Rhun, I don't think _Hideous Laughter_ is effective against undead opponents.  That's one of those enchantments that I mentioned previously.


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2008)

ooc: Lief: While I certainly appreciate your enthusiasm, it was still the same round Bevin cast _sleep_.  Also, Summon Monster spells are a full round action.  I do want to know what you are starting to summon - that goes for WD too; WD - you didn't say.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Aram fights cautiously, making sure not to overextend his reach.  Despite this he tries a flurry of flashing scimitars at the nearest monster, but his blows fall short.

Three of the five monsters are able to crowd in close enough to attack Aram in the large doorway.  Each of them tries to bite him and rake him with its claws.  He seems too skillful for them to strike him, until one of them through sheer luck lunges with its fangs just as he turns in that direction.  The creature bites his arm and he can feel a poison injected into his veins, making him sluggish.

(ooc: 7 damage + 3 dex damage.  This gives him -2 on AC and attacks.)

Bevin begins casting his summoning spell.

Girgal completes his own summoning spell and something appears ...

ooc: Girgal, Aram to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XX..XX.X     X
...............D X.X...
XXXXXX.........bX..GBX.
     X.........bbA.X.X
     X..........bbXXXX
     D............G
     D............G
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

As stated in post 116, Bevin summons celestial giant fire beetles with his _Summon Monster II_.  Also see 116 for Bevin's ASF roll.  If I may be allowed to keep the roll for the number of creatures that was made pre-maturely, then it's 3 (see 116 again), and Bevin will have the summoned creatures appear outside the door just behind Aram's attackers.

[sblock=kinem]The time for "appreciating my enthusiasm" has long since passed.  And I fear that the time has arrived for you to just bop me upside the head.  ....Calling them like I see them.....[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

"DAMNATIONS!" cries Aram as the creature's claw tears into his flesh, and he feels the poison slowing his movements. "Ware their claws! They are poison!" With those words said, the dervish redoubles his efforts to avoid being struck again, while aiming lazy, sluggish cuts at the beasts in an attempt to fend them off.



*AC 30 (Combat Expertise), HP 49/56, DEX 17/20

Combat Expertise, 5 points: Raises AC to 30

+3 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
-2 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
+3 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)

Obviously, if at all possible, Aram will aim his attacks at the creature that will be flanked between him and Girgal's summoned friend, giving him a +2 attack on each attack, and allowing an additional +3d6 sneak attack damage on any hit.
*


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 23, 2008)

ooc: summon 2 dire wolves (cosmetic change to something dinosaur?)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

As the animals apprear, Girgal starts to hurl flames.
[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4

cast: Produce flame
Produce flame (1d20+9=19, 1d6+5=8)

Wolves have +4 Str & Con from feat.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Wolve attacks:
Dire Wolves (att, dam, trip) (1d20+13=17, 1d8+12=15, 1d20+13=33, 1d20+13=21, 1d8+12=17, 1d20+13=15)

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2008)

ooc: Aram's AC is 28, and he was bitten.

Two large quadruped dinosaurs with large jaws and short tails appear in back of the other monsters and begin attacking them.  With powerful bites they injure two of the monsters and wrestle them to the ground.

Aram takes advantage of the situation and attacks one of the monsters on the ground.  One of his thrusts catches the creature near the stomach, and despite feeling more resistance then he'd expect attacking a human, Aram deals it a nasty wound.  He brings his other scimitar to bear but in the dim moonlight this blow misses.

Girgal tosses a ball of fire at the fallen monster, which shrieks in agony and frustration.

The monsters that were not next to Aram move to attack one of the dinosaurs, and they both wound it a bit but it still looks tough.

The others try to attack Aram, even the ones on the ground, but he dances out of the way.

Large glowing beetles appear among the fighting monsters and try to attack the fanged humanoids.  One of them hits with its mandibles, but deals only a minor scratch to the monster's leg.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XX..XX.X     X
...............D X.X...
XXXXXX..........X..GBX.
     X.......ffbbA.X.X
     X......fbWWbbXXXX
     D........WWWWG
     D..........WWG
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

WW
WW = dire-wolf-like dinosaur

f = celestial giant fire beetle
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Not having a clear path to cast _Burning Hands_, Bevin will ready a spell but won't cast it yet.  He's also fondling his mace lovingly, but he's too chicken to jump into melee at this point.

"That's it my swift, deadly beetles! Eat their kneecaps!"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2008)

Aram breathes a sigh of relief as Girgal's and Bevin's summoned help appears, and the lizard-like creatures drag two of the enemy to the ground. The dervish continues to focus on his defense, but less so now, instead concentrating on taking as many of the enemy out of the fight as quickly as possible.



*AC 28 (Combat Expertise), HP 49/56, DEX 17/20

Combat Expertise, 3 points: Raises AC to 28

+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2), +7 w/flanking + 3d6 sneak attack!
+0 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2), +2 w/flanking + 3d6 sneak attack!
+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2), +7 w/flanking + 3d6 sneak attack!

Aram will focus his attacks on wounded enemy in an attempt to take them out of combat, and then target unwounded opponents. Currently he flanks with the wolves and beetles on all opponents within reach.
*


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2008)

ooc: Aram's AC is 26 with the dex damage

Aram succeeds again in striking the monster he'd struck before with his scimitar, this time piercing its gut.  The creature jerks and lays still, bleeding out, but still appears to be breathing for the moment.  Clearly, the strange monsters are not undead after all.

Acting quickly, Aram turns to attack the other prone monster.  He strikes true, though his followup with his other scimitar misses.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XX..XX.X     X
...............D X.X...
XXXXXX..........X..GBX.
     X.......ffbbA.X.X
     X......fbWWpuXXXX
     D........WWWWG
     D..........WWG
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid
p = prone "
u = unconscious or dead "

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

WW
WW = dire-wolf-like dinosaur

f = celestial giant fire beetle
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Girgal (and DW) to act


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

OOC:  How are Bevin's "creepy crawlers" doing against the foes?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 25, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

The dinos continue their attack, as does Girgal.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4

Produce Flame (1d20+9=26, 1d6+5=7)

Wolves have +4 Str & Con from feat.

Spot+15, Listen+17

Dino (Wolve) attacks:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1867487/Dino attack (att, dam, trip) (1d20+13=16, 1d8+12=19, 1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=21, 1d8+12=16, 1d20+13=27)

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 26, 2008)

The dinosaurs tear in to the still-fighting monster on the ground, rendering it unconscious as well.

Girgal throws a ball of flame at the standing monster near Aram, singing it.

The remaining fanged monsters, seeing how quickly their two fellows went down, carefully withdraw back towards the monks' house.  The beetles take the opportunity to attack them on the way, inflicting minor damage.  The beetles are now in between the dinosaurs and the monsters which are heading to the monks' doorway.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XX.bXX.X     X
..........bb...D X.X...
XXXXXX..........X..GBX.
     X.......ff..A.X.X
     X......f.WWuuXXXX
     D........WWWWG
     D..........WWG
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid
p = prone "
u = unconscious or dead "

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

WW
WW = dire-wolf-like dinosaur

f = celestial giant fire beetle
```
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin, seeing that the foes appear to be in full retreat, says, "Hold, my pretty beetles, pursue them no further.  Now return and guard me and my friends for the rest of your time here.  And let us bind the injured creature before us before it regains consciousness.  I am sure that we have many questions to pose to it, so, let us hope that we can communicate with it."

[sblock=Kinem]I'm not sure what your ruling is regarding summoned creatures, but my take on the spell is that although they have the physical form of terrestrial beings, they are actually 'outsiders' of a sort.  So, for that reason, I tend to give them otherworldly coloration and stuff.  I haven't said anything this time because I don't know your take on the matter.  How should I proceed for future summonings?

Also, if Bevin calls up the same celestial fire beetles every time he summons celestial fire beetles, then he will probably do something silly like give them names or something.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Dec 27, 2008)

The fire beetles begin to file past the dinosaurs and Aram, towards the party.

ooc: filling in for WD as he is on vacation

"Summoned dinosaurs, give chase!" Girgal orders, and the dinos charge the fleeing monsters, biting two of them and knocking them prone.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
XXX....X    X...X
X......X    X..X
XXX....XX.bXX.X     X
..........bbWW.D X.X...
XXXXXX....WWWW..Xff.BX.
     X....WW....fAGX.X
     X..........uuXXXX
     D............G
     D............G
     X.........XXXX
     X.........X

X = wall
D = door
G = gate

b = clawed, scaly humanoid
p = prone "
u = unconscious or dead "

A = Aram
B = Bevin
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

WW
WW = dire-wolf-like dinosaur

f = celestial giant fire beetle
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram to act

[sblock=ooc]Celestial fire beetles are outsiders and could be colored differently.  Leif, I let WD customise his wolves, so you can do the same.

The summoned creatures are not the same ones every time, nor are they normal creatures.  From the tales you've heard, some of the Immortals who used to be mortal wizards (the founders of Glantri) created these creatures to make summoning magic possible and they maintain the stock and enable the spells.  Presumably, more nature-oriented Immortals do the same for druids.

That is why Summon Monster I, which to replicate by any other magic normally would require _more powerful_ magic than Plane Shift, Dominate Monster (with no saving throw), and True Ressurection (since summoned monsters can't be killed permanently) combined, is now possible on the world of Mystara.

ooc note: Due to the spells not making much sense, I normally ban all summoning spells as a houserule.  However, I am trying to run this game with a minimum of house rules, as an experiment.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2008)

[sblock=kinem]Your take on summoning spells works for me, thanks!

And thanks for allowing them in this game![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2008)

Aram stands his place, his scimitars at his side, but ready to snap to his defense should the enemy return. It looked as though Girgal's summoned friends could handle the two that had been knocked to the ground. "I don't suppose either of you know how to treat poisons, do you?"

*AC 23, HP 49/56, DEX 17/20

*


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Yes, Aram, I know how to treat poison:  With great care!  And, whenever possible, avoid it altogether!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 29, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

"I have nothing prepared, to cure poison. But my wand can heal some of the damage it has done." Girgal answers.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1868869/My wand could heal the dex damage.

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2008)

"That is unfortunate," says Aram in response to Girgal's words. "But I guess there is nothing for it." Then the dervish turns to consider the sarcastic words of his dwarven friend. "Ah, friend Bevin, next time I will avoid their poison. I'll make sure to stick you in front of me. You'd make a fine shield, methinks."


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin just smiles at Aram, "If I weren't so resistant to poisons because of my hardy Dwarvish blood, I might conclude that my dear friend Aram wished to do me harm!"


----------



## kinem (Dec 30, 2008)

The monsters near the monks' doorway walk or crawl through the door and slam it behind them.  The dinosaurs are unable to follow.

After a short while, the summoned dinosaurs and beetles vanish.

Aram feels the poison working deeper into his body, and the sluggishness gets worse (4 more for a total of 7 dex damage).

ooc:

- Will Girgal examine the unconscious monsters and try to stabilize them?

- Will Girgal use his wand?

- What else will you do at this point?


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"This is a most disturbing turn of events!  I would place some kind of magical ward on the monks' door, if I was able to do so, but, alas, I am not.  I am fresh out of other ideas.  What say you, Aram?  Girgal?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 30, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

Girgal uses four charges of his wand on Aram.

Than he changes into a shambling mound!






[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4

Removed Dex Damage (2nd) (2d4=8)

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Oh, my!!  Girgal?  Can you still speak?  If not can you give us some sign to show us what you have in mind with this course of action?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin: AC 26 (T15, FF23)

Bevin 'hears' Girgal in his mind: "Everything alright. They flew from other large creatures. Perhaps this shape will scare them a bit longer."
 
[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1873787/
Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2008)

"Thank you, Girgal," says Aram. "I feel much better." The dervish is somewhat taken aback by the druid's transformation into the strange shambling pile of vegetation. "I didn't know you could do that," he says, a slight smile on his face.

"Now what? Do we give chase?"


*AC 23, HP 49/56, DEX 20/20*


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin (as shambler): AC 35 (T13, FF32)
Attacks: 2 slams (+10, 2d6+5, reach)

Aram 'hears' Girgal in his mind: "I'm ready. Let's slay the ones who killed our packmates!"
 
[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Knowing that Girgal's intentions are very serious, since he has never seen Girgal transform himself like this before in all the time that he has known him, Bevin steels himself for battle and follows where Girgal leads.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin (as shambler): AC 35 (T13, FF32)
Attacks: 2 slams (+10, 2d6+5, reach)

Girgal takes care of the fallen enemies first, slamming them to pulp. Then he moves toward the main building, where the warlock and the necromancer got missing.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 1, 2009)

Aram raises an eyebrow as he watches Girgal pulp the fallen enemies. "Ah, yes," he says. "Don't want to take any chances." He smiles and winks at Bevin, spins his scimitars in hand, and trots off after his shapechanged companion.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

When Aram smiles and winks, Bevin just shakes his head and says, "And again, I ask myself, what have I gotten myself into with _this_ lot?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 1, 2009)

Like the guest house, the stone doors to the monks' house have eyes painted on them.

The doors are locked but Aram, with some help from Bevin, is quickly able to pick the lock.

Lining the walls on either side of the small entry room are two racks of longspears - 10 weapons in all.

The layout of the building is similar to that of the guest house - two stories with a central courtyard surrounded by other rooms.

The two nearest rooms pas the entry are bedrooms - containing only a straw mat, a bowl, and a lamp; they are dusty and have cobwebs in the corners.  There is some blood on the ground in both as in all of the rooms on the ground floor of this building.

The next room, to the right, is the dining room.  This narrow room has a low table, piled with food, several short stools, and a staircase up - and confirms your worst fears.

There are four bodies in this room.  Two of them are very bloody, beheaded, and partly shredded.  These sickening sights were once Nargon and Rajah.  Their armor is in a corner but most of their other posessions are not here.

There are two other bodies, which appear to be those of monks - one of which is wearing the robe of the Abbot.  These bear burn marks typical of Nargon's blasts.

You can guess what might have happened here - Rajah was the first to succumb to the poisoned food, the necromancer meeting the horrible fate that he had always expected to.

Nargon did not go down without a fight, but fall he did, either to the poison or to the monks.

The monsters you killed outside did not revert to human form when killed, so if they were indeed the monks, the change must not have occurred yet when the two here died.

Quickly checking the rest of the building, you find no sign of the fleeing monsters nor of the other monks.

There is a small kitchen, furnished with a single table and a large hearth fireplace. On the table are several bowls, a heavy knife, and some bundles of roots and herbs.

There is a very dusty pantry, with piles of rags and other broken cooking items are pushed into the corners.

Upstairs are more bedrooms, and a terrace that overlooks the well and the blacksmith's shed.  The ground is 15' below.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"What are these eyes for?  Is it just a 'folk magic' thing to ward off the 'evil eye' or is there some real substance to it?"

And, then, upon seeing the bodies of Rajah and Nargon, he says, "What a sad fate for our friends!  We can't leave them lying in this state, but I suppose taking their remains home to their families is out of the question.  Still, we should take them away from this place for burial.  I can't imagine that their souls would ever rest easy here.  If we had a sufficient furnace, we could cremate them and then take their ashes home again."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin (as shambler): AC 35 (T13, FF32)
Attacks: 2 slams (+10, 2d6+5, reach)

"Do this, Bevin. Aram and me will keep watch untill the pyre is ready!" Girgal sends to Bevin and Aram.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2009)

"Not to sound cold, but we can give our friends proper burial rites later. We need to find these creatures and destroy them, before they have a chance to regroup. Let's search this place and see if we can't find out where they went. Keep ready."


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"I agree, Aram.  The troubles of the dead have ended for the moment.  There is, therefore, no great hurry to make their final preparations.  However, we should immediately take care that we do not join them in their repose.  Our first duty is to the living, namely US!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin (as shambler): AC 35 (T13, FF32)
Attacks: 2 slams (+10, 2d6+5, reach)

"Lead the way, Aram. Ripclaw and me will follow!" Girgal sends to Aram.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 8, 2009)

Aram and Bevin search the bloody house.  Finally, in one of the ground floor bedrooms (the one to the left of the entrance) Aram finds a secret trapdoor in the stone floor.  It resembles the one in the guest house, but this one can be opened from either side.

With the party gathered, he opens it and peers below.  There is a ladder going down into darkness.  His sunrod reflects off water below.

The hole is large enough for a man to crawl through, but Ripclaw might have trouble.  Girgal certainly could not follow in his current large and shambling form.


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"It would appear that we have found our next destination!  However, we are not in optimal condition to begin the exploration of this concealed area just now.  My vote is that we rest and sleep for a night, and when we are refreshed, THEN we begin!"

OOC:  We may actually be in decent shape for this, Bevin is just being a "Nervous Nellie"!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 9, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13
With Barkskin (as shambler): AC 35 (T13, FF32)
Attacks: 2 slams (+10, 2d6+5, reach)

"I would have wait for midnight to get into a better condition. Another 8 hours sllep will not help!" Girgal sends to Bevin.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Ripclaw is only medium. He shouldn't have more problems than Aram to get through.

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

Aram nods. "I must agree with Girgal. Waiting will only give our enemies another chance to strike at us." The dervish sheaths one blade, and grabs hold of the ladder with the other. "Let us see what lies below, then." He begins moving down the ladder carefully, toward the water below, wary of possible traps or ambushes.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin fidgets impatiently as first Aram, and then Girgal precede him into the depths.

"Ohhh, goodness!  Why, oh why, didn't I just stay at home?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 10, 2009)

ooc: I assume Girgal will resume his normal form to accompany the others.

You climb down into the dark cavern, where the air is stale and musty.  This place is very damp; water drips constantly from the 10' high ceiling to form shallow puddles on the floor. These puddles form small streams that flow deeper, through a tunnel west and then north.  The walls and ceiling are rough but the floor is smoother.

This chamber is otherwise empty.  There is a short tunnel going to the west, and this opens into a north-south tunnel, giving two choices on which direction to proceed.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin will try to detect any sounds coming from either the north passage or the south passage.  Does he notice any odors from either side, or any other sensory input?  (OOC:  Unfortunately, Bevin has no bonus to 'listen.')  Bevin will also inspect the subterranean passage to see if his keen dwarven senses reveal any attributes of the passage that are not immediately apparent to everyone.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

Aram too listens for any signs of their enemy as he looks about, but he knows his senses are dull compared to those of Girgal.


*Listen +6, Spot +6*


----------



## kinem (Jan 13, 2009)

Examining the passages, you can tell from the wet footprints that at least some of the creatures went south, where the tunnel is relatively dry.  This trail quickly peters out - most likely the creatures were aware of it and took action to dry themselves, perhaps using their monk robes as towels.  To the north, the shallow water slowly streams in that direction, so while there is no obvious sign of recent passage that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal, now in his birthshape, looks for clues, too. Then he listens for any sound, that would give them the right direction to proceed.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Unless you think that our quarry was able to vanish or teleport or something, I think the signs are clear that they have gone to the south."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2009)

Aram nods. "South it is." He draws his blades, and leads the way in that direction.


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin lovingly hefts 'nutcracker' and follows close behind Aram and Girgal.

"Let's just see who we can find down here, and teach them to wipe their feet, once and for all!" 

(He will also maintain his mental readiness to cast a spell, if needed.)


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2009)

The party heads south with Aram and his _everburning torch_ in the lead and Bevin bravely bringing up the rear.  Girgal sees a few drops of blood along the way but this trail too soon ends.

After about 20' there is a small side branch to the tunnel that just leads to a dead end.

After another 15' or so the passage opens into a large chamber. Near the opposite wall is a large pool of water.  It is murky with constantly bubbling sand.

A tunnel to the east leads out of the chamber.


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin cautiously crosses the room, staying as far away from the pool of water as possible, and then ever so cautiously looks down the passageway to the east.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2009)

While Bevin investigates the other passage, Aram stands guard, watching the murky water for signs of a threat.


----------



## kinem (Jan 15, 2009)

If there is something lurking in the murky water, it does not stir yet.

Bevin finds that after about 25' the eastward tunnel diverges into roughly north and south passages.  He sees no signs indicating which way the monsters went.  All of the tunnels are rough and have short spurs creating small culs-de-sac along them, so it is hard to tell how far they really go without exploring further.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Do you gents want to investigate this 'water' more, or should we venture down this tunnel?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"The water could be dangerous and we didn't know, if the creatures are amphibic. But we are not equiped for an underwater expedition!" Girgal answers.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Well then, by all means, let us just turn our backs upon it and explore merrily onward without another thought for it!" says Bevin with a wink.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Aram leads the way, taking the branch that heads in the northerly direction.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin follows Aram, but he keeps looking over his shoulder nervously to make sure that nothing rises up out of the wicked pool.


----------



## kinem (Jan 16, 2009)

With Aram in the lead, the party heads out the eastern tunnel and then takes the northern passage.

Strewn along the sides of the passage are bones.  When Girgal examines these, he can tell that they are human bones that have been gnawed and broken.

At the end of this tunnel is a ladder that leads to another trapdoor similar to the one you came down.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2009)

"Well, it is possible our quarry is above us...or they may still be down here." Aram shrugs. "I say we finish checking our these tunnels, and if we don't find them, then we can come back to this place."


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"It does seem most likely that our quarry would remain down here in greater safety."  Then, Bevin considers more, and says, "Unless, of course said quarry was merely using these tunnels to get to this ladder, or another similar portal that leads into some fortress above us.....nahhh, let's keep looking down here!  Also, the piles of bones suggest that this area is living quarters for at least some creatures."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Or they have eaten the humanoids themselve..." Girgal says to Bevin, looking at the trapdoor for any signs of recent use. answers.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Yes, I suppose that is also a possibility!  Ach!  How I miss my homeland in the mountains where we have civilized people who would not even consider cannibalism!"


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2009)

Girgal checks the area for signs of recent disturbance, and decides that he doesn't see any.

[sblock=ooc]Girgal doesn't have the Track feat, so his high Survival skill doesn't help here.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2009)

Aram cocks an eye at Bevin. "Is that so? I had a dwarven companion once that used to claim eating orc brains roasted while still in the orc skull was an uncomparable delicacy."


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Ahh, but I said _cannibalism_, as in eating creatures that are considered _people_!  Surely you don't consider a dirty orc to be on the same level as a worthy and noble Dwarf?  But this Dwarf that you speak of must have been ill or something if he would voluntarily place the flesh of a filthy creature like an orc in his mouth!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2009)

Aram shrugs. "Well, I kind of thought that all dwarves were a few stones short of a fortress. Inbreeding, and all that." The dervish turns away from Bevin and begins to lead the way back the other direction, smiling as he does.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*



Rhun said:


> Aram shrugs. "Well, I kind of thought that all dwarves were a few stones short of a fortress. Inbreeding, and all that." The dervish turns away from Bevin and begins to lead the way back the other direction, smiling as he does.



" 'A few stones shy of a fortress,' eh?  It's lucky for you that I am able to make allownaces for the weaker minds such as yourself that are so common among Hoomans."


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2009)

The party heads back up the tunnel, then continues further, passing a small empty chamber and then coming to another "T" intersection.

To the left side, you are startled to see a large man in exotic black armor.

On a second look, it is just a statue, in the middle of a roundish chamber.  The statue includes a large snake draped around the man's neck.  Another tunnel opens into the chamber on the opposite side.

The right hand passage is another long tunnel, and you can't see past a bend in it from the intersection.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"What manner of edifice is this?" says Bevin.

OOC:  Does Bevin recognize the garments or armor style of the statue as being particularly associated with any certain kingdom or historical era?  Is the snake also carved of stone, or is it alive?  What kind of snake is it?


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2009)

The style of the armor appears unusual - none of the party recognizes it.

Your impression (looking into the room from the T intersection) is that the snake is part of the statue, but you would would have to take a closer look to be sure.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Hey, Girgal!  You're good with animals.  Why don't you go and make friends with that snake?" 

And, looking at the armor, Bevin says, "Aram, what kind of freaky armor is that?  That must be some weird human contrivance, eh?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2009)

"I am unsure of the sort of armor. Let us take a closer look." With that, Aram leads the way toward the statue, his scimitar brandished, ready for any surprises.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

*OOC:  Clarify, please?*

OOC:  I wasn't 100% sure from the earlier post:  it SEEMED like the snake was part of the statue, but then it also seemed like maybe the snake was really alive and just lying on the statue.  Can we get a clarification before one of us gets within striking distance?

IC:  'Watch yourself, Aram.  For your information, there will be some cases where I will absolutely refuse to suck the poison out!"


----------



## kinem (Jan 21, 2009)

ooc: You got it.  It is either a very realistic snake statue, or a snake that camoflauges itself by holding very still and looking stony.  Girgal knows that such snakes do exist, but maybe the sculptor knew it too.

When Aram enters the cavern, the statue of the man speaks in a loud voice!  Its mouth moves as if it were alive, but it does not look like a real person - it is chiseled of stone. 

“Ah, small beings, you have come to do homage to me and my gods! Kneel and pray for our mercy!”


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin casts a quick glance to each of his friends to see if they begin to kneel, or if they remain erect in defiance of the 'god.'


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal simply kneels down, prepared (hopefully) for everything.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Following Girgal's example, Bevin also kneels.  Grudgingly and slowly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

ooc: Girgal just has no problem in accepting the power of the gods, or being called small


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

OOC:  Neither does Bevin.  He's just not convinced that this is a real god.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2009)

Seeing his companions kneel, Aram follows suit. He was not very religious, and honored several deities himself, but bowing before an unknown presence made him a bit skittish. He kept his blades readied at his side as he kneeled, ready to spring into action should the need arise.


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2009)

The group kneels silently before the strange statue of the armored man.

And then ... the statue says nothing, and does nothing that a statue wouldn't normally do.

There is a very faint, muffled noise that seems to have come from the tunnel across the cave, beyond the statue.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Thunderation, but I feel foolish down here!  Let's get up from this humiliating posture and go investigate that noise that just came from that way," says Bevin, pointing to the source of the sound.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2009)

Aram unties the _everburning torch_ from his belt and hands it to Bevin. He makes a motion for the dwarf to stay where he is. Then, the dervish moves back against the wall, fading into the shadows.

*
Hide +12, Move Silently +12. Aram will try to sneak around the parameter of the chamber to see what made the noise.
*


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Confused, but obiedient, Bevin takes the sunrod, looks far away from Aram, and takes great interest in some detail of the architecture of the room, shielding Aram from the light of the sunrod with his dwarvish  body, and lowly whistling.


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2009)

Aram stealithy heads into the passageway across the chamber.

The passageway ends in four small cells - no more than niches in the rock with shackles at the back of each. The floor of each cell is covered with filth and puddles of water.

Shackled to the wall of the last niche is a man, gagged and wearing filthy rags.  He looks unnaturally thin and bony.  He doesn't seem to notice Aram's approach.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal keeps kneeling down and asks: "What do your gods deman?"

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Is Ripclaw waiting alone above???

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 29, 2009)

The statue does not reply to Girgal.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2009)

Aram turns his head back toward his companions. "Come forward." he calls. Then he approaches the chained man, sheathing a scimitar so that he can remove the gag from the man's mouth. "Who are you?" he asks.


----------



## kinem (Jan 29, 2009)

The man takes a couple of breaths then replies faintly "What new trick is this?  I will tell you monsters nothing more than I already have."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2009)

"The monsters you refer to are our foes," says Aram in answer. "They ambushed us this night, but we fought them off. They killed two of our companions, and we mean to see them paid back for that deed." 

The dervish sheaths his blades and removes his lockpicks from his beltpouch. "Let me get you out of those shackles."


*Open Locks +15*


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin takes up a watchful, wary position, avoiding all of the filth most assiduously, and watches Aram's actions. while keeping a wary eye out for approaching foes.


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2009)

The man coughs.  "If that is so I will help if I can.  But the bhuts are clever and only at night can I be sure.  I don't know if it's day or night here."

Aram manages to release the shackles.

"Thanks.  I am Father Fuller, Abbot of the monastary.  I was, until the vermin slew the other monks.  Must have been months ago.  Feels like years."


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"And just what, praytell, are 'bhuts'?"

Bevin says this nonchalantly while continuing to monitor the entry points to the room.


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2009)

"Eh, who said that?  I'm not used to light anymore.  The bhuts - they look like men during the day, and become ghoulish at night."


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"It was I, Father Fuller, I am called Bevin, Mage of the StoneFolk.  During the daytime, are these Bhuts known to masquerade as monks?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2009)

The man coughs again.  "No doubt.  You tell me."


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"It would be most helpful if you were to tell us everything that you know about these Bhuts.  But, first, maybe we should retire to more comfortable and secure surroundings.  Is there such a place nearby?  I do hope so, I am very anxious to hear all of your tale."


----------



## kinem (Jan 31, 2009)

"I'd be most grateful if we could leave this foul place" the man says, as he starts to head up the tunnel towards the statue chamber.  "But as for safe, I have no idea."  He stumbles forward.

"You said they ambushed you.  Where?  One of the tunnels leads to the guest house.  Perhaps that is empty."

When he reaches the statue, he spits at it.

"It's an image of the bhuts' Master.  I don't know how they got it down here."


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

" 'The guest house'?  Meaning the place where we were lodged last night?  I think we can get back there, easily enough.  I hope."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal stops kneeling  and says: "No more bowing down for false gods. Let's wait for the day and hunt them in their human form. Without hide and claws, they will be easier to fight!"

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Is Ripclaw waiting alone above???

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2009)

*I'M BACK! It looks like EN World finally got the stupid DNS issue worked out! Woo-Hoo.*


"Let us return to the guesthouse," says Aram. He resumes the lead, everburning torch in one hand, and scimitar in the other.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin takes up his usual position following Aram.


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2009)

The party returns down the tunnel they came from, with the rescued man, still clumsy from his long imprisonment, accompanying them.

When the other T intersection is reached, the abbot indicates that you should keep going, and you return to the ladder with a trapdoor above that you didn't investigate yet.

This turns out to lead to the secret trapdoor entrance to the guesthouse, which only opens from the tunnel side.  Everything is as you left it - the door is still open, and the two monster's bodies are outside.

The unkempt man eyes the abandoned food hungrily.  "What happened here?" he inquires.  "And where did they go?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

" 'They'... had a meal horribly interrupted.  Or something like that.  By the Arcane Powers, it seems like years have passed since we were here last!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2009)

"Yes, we were able to overcome their attack through a combination of magic and martial prowess. They fled, and we gave chase, but they managed to lose us. That is how we ended up in the tunnels below this place."

The dervish turns his attention to finding a heavy piece of furniture or statuary that can be moved over the trapdoor, to prevent another surprise attack from that route. "Bevin, once we secure this place, we should burn the bodies of those creatures. After a quick search, of course."


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin sighs heavily  "SIGH!!  Once again I am forced to rely upon manual labor to accomplish a task that any wizard worth his salt would do by using a spell!"  Bevin helps to 'Dwarf-handle' the nearest heavy object that Aram can find on top of the trapdoor, grunting and straining the whole time.  Then he checks his tinderbox and goes to search the bodies of the creatures.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Yes, we were able to overcome their attack through a combination of magic and martial prowess. They fled, and we gave chase, but they managed to lose us. That is how we ended up in the tunnels below this place."




"Praise Amaunator that you did find me. I was beginning to lose hope."  the abbot says, resting a hand on the nearest person to steady himself. He's shaking from the exertion after such a long time trapped, and quite weak from a lack of substanence.



Rhun said:


> The dervish turns his attention to finding a heavy piece of furniture or statuary that can be moved over the trapdoor, to prevent another surprise attack from that route. "Bevin, once we secure this place, we should burn the bodies of those creatures. After a quick search, of course."




"Not to be a bother, but you haven't by chance any extra food or water do you? It has been far too long and I'm quite hungry. Also, if they should have some proper clothes, or at least something better than these tatters, I would greatly appreciate it." the man says quietly, almost embarrassed by his condition and appearance.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Not to be a bother, but you haven't by chance any extra food or water do you? It has been far too long and I'm quite hungry. Also, if they should have some proper clothes, or at least something better than these tatters, I would greatly appreciate it." the man says quietly, almost embarrassed by his condition and appearance.





"I don't generally carry food and water," says Aram to Father Fuller. He holds up his hand, displaying an assortment of gold and silver rings. "One of these rings provides me with all the necessary sustenance to survive." The dervish then unslings his backpack and begins rummaging through it. "I do have some extra clothing, though." Aram begins pulling some very well tailored, high quality travelling clothes from his pack and handing them to the cleric.

*Aram will give Father Fuller a set of well-tailored Traveller's Outfit.*


----------



## kinem (Feb 6, 2009)

ooc: The remains of the meal provided by the "monks" is still on the table.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Well, Father Fuller, says Bevin, "It's not much, but you're more than welcome to the leftovers on the table up in our cabin.  And, if I may accompany you back there, I'll at least scrounge around and see if I can locate a clean plate and fork for you to use."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 6, 2009)

Bowing slightly to Aram in thanks for the clothes, Father Fuller gathers the fine outfit in his arms, but once he sees the food, the abbot drops the clothes and rushes over to the meal. Father Fuller scarfs the food down, not even tasting it or waiting for Bevin's offer of silverware, chewing loudly and lets out a large belch as he nears completion. He looks over at the others and the colour begins to return to his face.

"One problem solved, and now for the other." Father Fuller says, as he turns around and attempts to hide as much from the others as possible before undressing and putting on Aram's clothes. In his current state they hang off him like the flowing robes of certain wizards. 

He comes back to the group "How do I look?" he asks rhetorically, then says "Now what?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2009)

Aram raises an eyebrow. "Well, despite the style of the clothing, I'm afraid you won't be passing for a native of Ylaruan." Then the dervish shrugs. "You'll look fine, though, once you put some meat back on those bones."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2009)

"Well, not to be a bearer of bad news, but I think we need to get moving quickly. I heard movement in the tunnels before you arrived and I wouldn't want to meet whatever was making those loud noises" Father Fuller announces, glancing helplessly at his unarmed state.

The priest will walk over to the table and attempt to break a table-leg or chair-leg off as an impromptu club so at least he has some defence.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Do we want to immediately turn tail and run like scared little girls, or do we wish to FACE the foe and show them just what stern stuff we are made of!  (Personally, my vote is to RUN!  )"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

"We fight." Aram's voice is oddly stern as he says the words. "They slew and ate our companions, and blood must repay blood. We shall ensure that these foul beast do no further harm to any unsuspecting innocents."


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin says, "Aram, blast it all!!  I just knew you'd say something like that if given half a chance!  Oh, well, today's as good a day to die as any, I suppose."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

Father Fuller looks at the two desert dwellers nervously as he clutches his makeshift club tightly, thinking _"Not sure how effective this'll be against the creatures"_


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Here, Father Fuller," says Bevin, handing the priest his +2 heavy mace, 'Nutcracker,' "This will do more good in your hands than it will in mine. "She's my baby, though, take good care of her, and I definitely want her back later!  I'll take your club for now as my security blanket, if you don't mind."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

Aram smiles at the dwarf. "Perhaps if you learned some of those flashy sorcerer spells...you know, smiting our foes with fire from your eyes, and lightning from your arse...you wouldn't have to worry quite so much about dying."

With a soft chuckle, the dervish turns to consider the cleric. "I have a dagger, if that would suit you better? Or we have that axe we took off a brigand leader, if that would serve?" He shrugs. "Or perhaps if we search hard enough, we might find your gear.


*Who has been keeping track of our loot? Also, we could cherry pick Nargon's and Rajah's equipment, couldn't we?"*


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"As I recall," says Bevin, "You looked on me with great disapproval the last time thunder came from me arse."

OOC:  I have no idea about the loot, but we sure need some!  I'm all for 'cherry picking' our dead companions.  Maybe Father Fuller won't be needing Bevin's +2 heavy mace after all?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

Father Fuller will accept the Heavy Mace, affectionally referred to as "Nutcracker", his strength seeming to be bolstered by the moer effective weapon.

[sblock=ooc] 
I believe when I was reading up on it, all of Nargon's & Rajah's gear was missing, probably to avoid overpowering the group?
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, their gear was missing, though not for that reason - just that the bhuts are greedy SOBs.  Most of it still exists somewhere, and could potentially fall back into the party's hands.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

*My memory is shot lately, so I'm glad somebody is at least keeping track of what is going on.  *

"_Nutcracker_ should serve you well, Father," says Aram. He turns to consider his dwarven friend. "Are you trained with the longbow, Bevin? If so, you are welcome to use mine."


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*



Rhun said:


> *My memory is shot lately, so I'm glad somebody is at least keeping track of what is going on.  *
> 
> "_Nutcracker_ should serve you well, Father," says Aram. He turns to consider his dwarven friend. "Are you trained with the longbow, Bevin? If so, you are welcome to use mine."



'Nay, alas, I find that my height is not suited to using a longbow, but I thank you anyway, Aram." 
[OOC: Rogues are only proficient with the short bow and hand crossbow, according to SRD.]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> 'Nay, alas, I find that my height is not suited to using a longbow, but I thank you anyway, Aram."




Aram frowns and shrugs. "Fair enough. It would have been nice to have you pepper our foes with arrows as we charge them. But I guess we will have to deal with them the old fashion way." The dervish pats the scimitars hanging at his belt. "I shall take the first watch if you are determined to rest before exploring further. My ring lessens my need for sleep."


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Not to worry, my Dear Dervish!" says Bevin, holding up and caressing his light crossbow that was given to him by whomever that was that we stood guard for so long ago.

OOC:  Bevin's not exactly _deadly_ with the crossbow, but every little bit helps, right?  [att:+4, dam:1d6]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

"Ah, some rest would do wonders to ease these weary bones of mine. All this running around has got me feeling pretty drained. If I can get some proper rest, I might be able to recover enough strength to channel the divine blessings bestowed upon me." Father Fuller agrees, hoping that they will be able to find a spot to sleep in this horrid place.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

RATS!

"Yes, Father Fuller, you need some rest, too.  I, however, have not cast any of my spells this day," (at least I don't think so, ruling, DM Kinem?) "So I am able to stand at least my share of watches, and, in fact, I shall volunteer to stand double watch duty to make up for some of my past failings in that department."

OOC:  Actually, Bev wants to keep an eye on the 'good' father, to make sure that he really sleeps all night, and is not another sneaky undead creature!   PLUS, recent events have kina made Bev a little bit afraid to go to sleep.


----------



## kinem (Feb 12, 2009)

ooc: Bevin cast some spells in the fight against the bhuts earlier tonight.

Let me know your plans not only in terms of watches but where in the guesthouse you plan to be - in the courtyard, in a ground floor bedroom, in an upstairs bedroom, etc.

I assume that the main door and the trap door are closed, right?


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin volunteers to take the first watch.  "And I want to be where I can kinda surreptitiously keep TWO eyes on Father Fuller, to make sure that he doesn't turn into some sort of dreadful undead creature during the night and murder us in our sleep."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

*The main door and trap door are closed, and Bevin and Aram moved whatever heavy furniture and statuary they could to block those two portals.

Aram will recommend that everyone sleeps in an upstairs bedroom, and he can post watch on the interior balcony that looks out over the first floor, and keep an eye on the stairs. With only three PCs, two of which are spellcasters, our options are limited. And Aram only needs 2 hours sleep.

Kinem, do you have the guesthouse map handy?*


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Excellent plan, Aram!  Laddie, I knew you'd come through for us like you always do."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2009)

Father Fuller will watch helplessly as the other two move the furniture in place and prepare for the night's watch. 

"I don't mind sleeping on the floor if you'd like the bed my good dwarf, as I've grown quite accustomed to it" the Father attempts to deadpan


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

"Father, it seems as though your ordeal has affected your memory," says Aram kindly, placing a hand on the man's shoulder. "There are plenty of beds here. There are at least four sleeping cells upstairs alone. Please, get some rest. Restore your strength and your mind, as I believe we will have great need of you all too soon."


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*



renau1g said:


> "I don't mind sleeping on the floor if you'd like the bed my good dwarf, as I've grown quite accustomed to it" the Father attempts to deadpan



OOC:  Bevin looks askance at Father Fuller.  He is just sure that this statement from the Father indicates that he is, in fact , undead!  To his 'small' credit (no pun intended you jackalopes!), however, Bevin says nothing.  He just swallows hard and goes about his task helping Aram.

[OOC:  jackalope--A Mythical beast of the Southern United States that is, basically, a bunny rabbit with a huge rack of antlers.  Often seen, allegedly, by deer hunters in the wilds of Arkansas.  Sightings may be caused by excessive imbibing of moonshine?]


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=guesthouse map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=map key]A: Outside the main gate of the monastary complex

B1: entrance to the guesthouse.  The trapdoor is under the stairs.

B2: a bedroom

B3: courtyard

B4: kitchen

B5: The party has not yet explored this area.  I mentioned the door to it at one point.
[sblock=renau1g]Father Fuller knows it is a small shrine and there is a secret door connecting it to the nearby bedroom.[/sblock]

B6: area with many paintings of deities

B7: empty room

B8: terrace hanging over cliff[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

ooc: 3 PCs? Did you kill Girgal?
If not, he and ripclaw (is he still here, will help guarding.
Both only need 2h sleep.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Is Ripclaw waiting alone above???

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=Walking Dad]I guess Father Fuller is now a NON-non-player-character, nnpc, or an ex-npc. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2009)

*My bad, I forgot about Girgal because I hadn't seen any posts recently!*


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: My bad, I forgot about Girgal because I hadn't seen any posts recently!*



OOC:  Shame on you!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2009)

"Sorry, father, my equipment looks to small for you. And like this noble warrior, I use magic for my daily needs." Girgal says, trying his best to sound civlized.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Is Ripclaw waiting alone above???

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

"I am quite weary, I'll be headin' up stairs. Hopefully, we have an uneventful evening." the abott says, clutching _Nutcracker_ tightly.

[sblock=ooc] 
Father Fuller will take Northern bedroom
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Oh, Father Fuller!  I'll be a-thankin' ye to leave _Nutcracker_ with me for the night, since I don't think ye'll be a-whackin' too many ghoulies in yer sleep."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

"Uh, well, if you insist" Father Fuller says hesitantly, returning the mace to the dwarf, and recovering the makeshift club, before heading upstairs.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Thank you, Father Fuller!  Are standing a watch tonight?  If so, then when I bed down after my watch, I'll leave _Nutcracker_ where she can be easily found."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

"Bevin, Father Fuller...get your sleep," says Aram in a tone that brooks no argument. "Our survival may well depend on you being well rested. Neither Girgal nor myself require much sleep, so he and I shall stand watch."


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Thank you, Aram.  I would not dream of gainsaying you on that score.  Goodnight, Father Fuller, it looks like neither of us will need _Nutcracker_ this night!  But I'll leave her in your care since you will be able to better use her than I on the morrow."  Bevin once again presents Nutcracker to the confused priest, but he can't help but take a long last wistful look as his treasured mace.  He then sighs deeply and falls asleep.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2009)

Father Fuller begins to wonder if he's imagining this rescue, he has had delusions before _"Perhaps that fever's come back..."_ the abbot thinks as he takes back the enchanted mace. He doesn't have much time to think about it though as soon the sweet embrace of sleep overtakes him, only seconds after he lies down on the floor next to the bed. Old habits die hard.


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2009)

Bevin and Father Fuller go to sleep upstairs while Aram, Girgal, and Ripclaw stand watch.

ooc: Where will the watchers be?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2009)

ooc: Girgal needs to pray at midnight. Any other watch will be fine


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2009)

After forcing Father Fuller and Bevin into upstairs rooms to sleep, Aram takes up position on the upper floor, where he can keep an eye on most of the guesthouse. He assures Girgal that he will keep watch while the halfling prays.


*Aram will post on the upper floor, northeast side of the balcony (assuming top of map is north), so that he is looking down and can see the main foor as well as the entrance to this floor from B6. Aram will ensure that Fuller and Bevin are resting in the two bedrooms behind him.

Note again...he and Bevin placed whatever heavy objects they could in front of the door and over the trapdoor, so at the very least he should hear those things topple should the enemy try to force their way in.
*


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin begins to "saw logs" to wake the dead!

"SNOR-R-R-R-RE!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2009)

After about an hour of peace, there are suddenly three loud knocks on the front door of the guest house.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2009)

At the sound of the knocks, Aram looks at Girgal and raises an eyebrow. "Quite polite for ravenous beasts, don't you think?" he asks the halfling. "What do you think?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2009)

"Help!  Anyone home?  I need help!" a male voice shouts from outside the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 20, 2009)

"I'm not awaiting anyone."

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Is Ripclaw waiting alone above???

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2009)

Aram moves down the stairs, and toward the entrance. "Identify yourself," he says sternly, speaking through the door. "And how you came to be here?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2009)

"Greetings!  My companion and I are travellers, seeking to escape the chaos of the desert.  We came upon this place, but were attacked by some kind of monster.  I drove it off, but not before she was gravely wounded.  Please help us!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Aram turns to look at Girgal and shrugs. "It sounds like a trick to me," says the dervish. "What are the chances of more weary travellers stumbling upon this place?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

"Honestly, I have no idea. The father would know. But I'm not inclined to help right now anyway. We got enough trouble already." Girgal answers Arams question.

[sblock=ooc]
Used spells: Purify food, barkskin, enhance wild shape, SNA4
active spells: barkskin

Spot +15, Listen +17

Is Ripclaw waiting alone above???

Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2009)

After a while of silence, there is a sudden heavy thud against the door!  Twice more there is a loud thud, then the door breaks open!  The pile against the door crashes to the ground.

ooc: Aram, Girgal, and Ripclaw have 1 full round to react before the door opens.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

OOC:  Did all that ruckus awaken the sleepers?


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2009)

ooc: It will, but the sleepers can't react yet.  After the other PCs have their round (before the door opens, note), the door will open and the NPCs will act, then the sleepers will begin to wake.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Gotcha, chief


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

ooc: Could I got a map? I thinking about wildshaping and want to know, if a large form would be approciate.

[sblock=ooc]
active spells:

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2009)

Aram moves to stand before the door, his scimitars in hand. He assumes a defensive posture, determined not to let anything through.


*Move to stand immediately in front of the door. Full Defense, bringing AC to 31.*


----------



## kinem (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
....XXXXXXXXXXX
....d..$...X..X
....XXXXXX.X..X
....X#.X......X
....X=.X.G.XXXX
....DA........X
....XXX.X.XXXXX
...XX...X..X
..XXXXXXXXXX

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

#
= = stairs up; trapdoor is under #

D = main door

$ = secret door (known to Father Fuller)

[ B = Bevin, upstairs, not shown ]
[ F = Father Fuller, upstairs, not shown ]
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Not an exact representation of the original map (most walls are not 5' thick) but for our purposes it will be definitive.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2009)

Grigal takes a position behind Aram and conjures fire into his outstretched hand.

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2009)

The door crashes open in front of Aram and Girgal.

Waiting outside is a swarthy man in a chain shirt with a hard, crazed look in his eyes.  He carries a large steel shield but no obvious weapon, and he is surrounded by four bhuts.  The clawed monsters have prepared for battle - they now wear chain shirts and carry longspears.  A couple of the monsters (the ones in the back row) clearly still bear wounds from the last battle with the party. It is not clear how the door was busted open.

The strange man stares straight into Aram's eyes.  "Don't attack, I come to talk.  Invite me in!" he orders Aram.

The bhuts wait to see what will happen.

[sblock=Rhun]As the stranger stares into Aram's eyes, he seems to crush the warrior's will.  Aram has been affected as if by a dominate person spell.  He must obey the stranger's orders.

Note: Subjects resist this control, and any subject forced to take actions against its nature receives a new saving throw with a +2 bonus.  I will intrepret this to include an order to attack a fellow party member, but not inviting in the stranger.[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
.......XXXXXXXXXXX
.......d..$...X..X
.......XXXXXX.X..X
.......X#.X......X
.....bbX=.X...XXXX
.....V..AG.......X
.....bbXXX.X.XXXXX
......XX...X..X
.....dXXXXXXXXX

b = bhut
V = strange man

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

#
= = stairs up; trapdoor is under #

D = main guesthouse door, d = other door

$ = secret door (known to Father Fuller)

[ B = Bevin, upstairs, not shown ]
[ F = Father Fuller, upstairs, not shown ]
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Girgal to act

Upstairs, Bevin and Fr. Fuller hear the crashing noise and begin to wake this round.  If you wish, you can reach the stairs by the end of the next round (not the end of the current round).


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin hears the crash, yawns, stretches, groans, and rolls over.  Then he decides that he'd better see what is happening downstairs and begins to make his way down.  

OOC:  Hopefully, he'll arrive when you have indicated, DM Kinem?  Where does Bev stand in regard to spell recovery?


----------



## kinem (Mar 1, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]Bevin will arrive at the stairs when I indicated.  He has not regained the spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

Aram stands, scimitars still at the ready, but he doesn't make any move to attack. After a few moments, he nods at the man. "Come in."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

"What the ..." Grigal says to Aram's reaction. He throws fire at the strange man (?) and lets Ripclaw hurry up and bring them up the stairs.

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame

Throw flame
1d20+9, 1d6+5 fire vs touch

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2009)

Hearing the commotion downstairs, Father Fuller wakens from his slumber, still clutching _Nutcracker_ defensively, as a child would their favourite blanket.

His eyes are darting and he considers running, but his sense of right overcomes his fears and he follows the strange dwarf to the stairs.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

OOC: "Strange Dwarf"?  You've got a lot of room to be talking buddy!


----------



## kinem (Mar 3, 2009)

Girgal's ball of flame hits the stranger.  He flinches and seems to lose some vitality, but does not appear burned.

Ripclaw heads upstairs.  (ooc: WD - where did you intend to end up?)

The stranger enters the building, shouldering past Aram, who seems powerless to stop him.  He stares straight at Girgal.  "Stop that!"

[sblock=WD]Girgal feels the weight of the stranger's gaze, which is somehow compelling, but the druid shrugs off the odd feeling with no effect.[/sblock]

Outside, the bhuts continue to wait.

ooc: Aram, Girgal to act.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
1 sq = 5'
.......XXXXXXXXXXX
.......d..$...X..X
.......XXXXXX.X..X
.......XG.X......X
.....bbX=.X...XXXX
........A.V......X
.....bbXXX.X.XXXXX
......XX...X..X
.....dXXXXXXXXX

b = bhut
V = robed man

A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw

#
= = stairs up; trapdoor is under #

D = main guesthouse door, d = other door

$ = secret door (known to Father Fuller)

B = Bevin, upstairs
F = Father Fuller, upstairs
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

Aram continues to simply look at the man. "You wanted to talk?" he asks, his voice quiet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

As Girgal sees the dwarf and the priest he shouts: "We must retreat! They bewitched Aram and even now I feel the strange man's gaze like an icy grasp around my soul. He came with the bhuts, and they have been armored now!"

ooc: Perhaps a bit much for a short shout... 

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame

Throw flame
1d20+9, 1d6+5 fire vs touch

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Retreat?  But to where, Girgal?  We are trapped inside this cabin.  Surely we must fight our way out!  Should I cast a spell on Aram to nullify their bewitching of him?"

OOC:  Intending to cast Deep Slumber if you think it's advisable


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2009)

Father Fuller sees the situation folding downstairs and it seems to inspire strength in him rather than elicit fear. _"These people need your help, they saved you from that dark place and you cannot abandon them"_ Father Fuller thinks to himself. The abbot will descend the stairs and look upon the robed figure.

"I am a servant of the Sun! Beware creature of darkness, for you shall be banished from this earth like the night is defeated by the dawn!" Father Fuller shouts, his voice full of conviction and confidence.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to the base of the stairs. Knowledge (religion) to see if he knows anything about this creature Know (religion) (1d20+5=10). 
Standard: Full Defense (+4 AC)

14 AC, 58/58 HP, F/R/W: +7/+4/+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]The strange man does look just a bit harsh-featured and pale.  Father Fuller dimly recalls that there is a kind of undead that looks nearly human and can charm people with its gaze - the infamous blood sucking vampire!  Sadly, he recalls little but that scary tales about the creature are sometimes told around campfires.[/sblock]

To his chagrin, when Father Fuller reaches for his trusty holy symbol, he can swear he feels its power in his grasp - until he glances at his empty hand.  He has not had a proper holy symbol since the bhuts captured him.

There are, however, holy symbols - on the walls around him.  The small chamber at the top of the stairs is lavishly decorated with paintings representing the various deities once worshipped by the monks in the abbey. Each picture shows the deity surrounded by its symbols of power. Along the bottom of the pictures runs a series of smaller paintings that tell the stories associated with these deities.

The strange man stares at the newcomers, his gaze boring into Bevin.

[sblock=Leif]Bevin feels a strange compulsion but shakes off the feeling.[/sblock]

The stranger displays his empty hand, palm out, proving he is unarmed.  "Why do you seek to cross the mountains?" he asks.

[sblock=Rhun]This was a question, not a command.[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

" 'Ware that one," says Bevin, pointing at the man who tried to ensorcel him, "He just tried to bewitch me, the slug."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

Praying for the sightless sight of certain deep sea creatures and bats, Girgal shares this power with Ripclaw and instructs him to close his eyes, just as he does. _Your gaze might be powerful... if someone sees it!
_ 
[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame

Cast Blindsight

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2009)

Glancing about at the various tapestries on the wall, Father Fuller attempts to find his god amongst the works, barring that he'll grab a good-aligned god and present the symbol in front of him towards the robed figure.

"You have been warned creature of darkness, now feel the full power of the dawn!" Father Fuller says in a commanding voice.

[sblock=OOC]
Father Fuller will use a Greater Turning (from Sun Domain), which destroys turned undead instead of turning them.
Cha Check; Turning Damage (1d20+2=21, 2d6++9=13) 
It affects a level 10 undead at the maximum, and hits 13 HD worth of undead. First target is the robed figure.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=Kinem]
I assume that Aram is compelled to tell him the truth, though? Or can he lie in this situation? I'm not sure how to play him, being under the man's influence and all.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer*

Bevin steps up, and tired of pussyfooting around unleashes a _Burning Hands_ spell on the creature.  (15 hp dam, reflex save for half, 5d4=15 )


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2009)

Father Fuller stretches forth his hand, placing it on one of the paintings on the wall, calling attention to his god and its sun symbol.  As he speaks, light flares forth from the painting, the flash from the sun-symbol briefly illuminating the dark building!

The light has a dramatic effect on the armored stranger: He barely has time to flinch before he, apparently, vanishes in a puff of dust!  His armor, cloak, and shield clatter to the floor!

[sblock=Rhun]The way I interpret the spell _dominate person_, it does not actually charm you, it just makes you follow orders.  Aram is still affected and may not attack the bhuts outside.[/sblock]

The creatures outside flee in dismay!

ooc: Bevin did not cast his spell.

What will you do now?


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Nice one Father Fuller!" says Bevin relaxing his splayed fingers that he was just about to use to shoot flames on the stranger.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

Girgal throws a bit fire after the Bhuts for good measure. Then he says to Father Fuller: "This I call a display of divine power! One god worthy to bow for. What is it's name?

Aram, do you feel 'better'?

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame, Blindsight

What time is it? I assumed before midnight.

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

Father Fuller falls to his knees as the power flows out of him, the abbot stands up shakily and offers a weak smile to the others. "That was just a pittance of what the Sun god is capable of...creatures of the night are his greatest foes" Father Fuller says as he leans against the wall, catching his breath.

He stumbles over to Aram and checks on the desert warrior, "Why did you let him in?" the abbot asks.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Aram looks at Girgal. "I feel fine." Then he turns to Father Fuller. "Why did you attack him? He just wanted to talk."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

Father Fuller looks flabberghasted at Aram's words, "You...you...what? That was a vampire, the stalker of the night, they drink BLOOD!"  the abbot replies, wishing he could remember more from his teachings. 

He walks over to Bevin & Girgal, whispering "I am worried about your friend. Perhaps you should keep an eye on him"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

"Aram, hear what you say, they burst though the door, was with the bhuts and tried to mess my mind. He didn't only talk!

Fuller, have you any magic that could brake this magic?"

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame, Blindsight

What time is it? I assumed before midnight.

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

"A vampire? Pshaw. Bedtime stories made to frighten children," says the dervish in response to Father Fuller's words. "He seemed like the nice enough sort of fellow. Not sure what he was doing with those evil beasts, but I'm sure there is a reasonable explanation." Aram shurgs. "If we had given him the time to tell us."


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2009)

It is nearly midnight now.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Aram, hear what you say, they burst though the door, was with the bhuts and tried to mess my mind. He didn't only talk!
> 
> Fuller, have you any magic that could brake this magic?"




"I'm not sure if he's affected by any magic, at least none that I'm aware of, but even if I did, I haven't had proper time to reconnect with my god. Only after a proper rest will I be able to." Father Fuller says helplessly.



Rhun said:


> "A vampire? Pshaw. Bedtime stories made to frighten children," says the dervish in response to Father Fuller's words. "He seemed like the nice enough sort of fellow. Not sure what he was doing with those evil beasts, but I'm sure there is a reasonable explanation." Aram shurgs. "If we had given him the time to tell us."




"Call them what you will, but only an undead would be affected by my power. So believe in those stories or not, but I've never met an undead who has *not* meant me harm." the abbot replies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

"I have to pray soon. should we look for another building for further resting?"

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame, Blindsight

What time is it? I assumed before midnight.

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin says, "Yes, I need to sleep more in order to recover my wizardly abilities, so PLEASE, let's keep it quiet until morning?  And, incidentally, everyone, if that was indeed a vampire or something even remotely similar, then I doubt if what we did to it will be sufficient to permanently eliminate it as a threat.  It may even now be regenerating and recovering from the harm we caused it, and unless we take more dire steps to eradicate it, it may be back for another visit soon."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Aram sheathes his blades, and moves to examine the man's gear. As he pokes through it, he speaks to his companions. "Well, if you want safe, we should find another venue. That door is beyond repair."


----------



## kinem (Mar 6, 2009)

Aram finds the chain shirt to be of high quality and odd style, while the cloak is soft and black.  The large steel shield is dented but servicable.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2009)

Father Fuller will request the shield and chain shirt to complement _Nutcracker_ and make him a little less vulnerable.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*



Rhun said:


> "Well, if you want safe, we should find another venue. That door is beyond repair."



"It's not _safe_ that mainly concerns me, that's what I have all you big bruisers for!  What I want is QUIET!  ....You know, for sleeping?  And, Father Fuller, you're getting awfully attached to my nutcracker."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2009)

"This cloak looks nice," says Aram, lifting it to show the others. "Do you think it is magic?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2009)

"I will be able to tell you in the morning, if we can get some uninterrupted sleep" Father Fuller says


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"No need to wait, Father Fuller, I can do that right now," says Bevin as he begins to cast his unused _Detect Magic_ from the previous (current?) day.

OOC:  Walking Dad has just mentioned in another game that he will be gone until Monday, but, as that game is hesitating at the moment due to combat beginning, he may yet still be able to post here for a bit longer today?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2009)

As the dwarf casts his spell, Aram speaks to the companions. "We should go find someplace safer and quieter for the night. What about the blacksmith's shed? Was it defensible?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

After he completes his spell, Bevin says, "Didn't we spend the last night in the blacksmith's shed?  No, wait, that was in the barn, maybe?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 6, 2009)

Both the cloak and the chain shirt glow with faint abjuration power in Bevin's spell sight.

The still groggy dwarf remembers that the party slept last night in the guest house after defeating the lizard-monster and digging in the coal in its lair in the blacksmith's shed.  The small shed stinks of coal dust and would certainly not be a comfortable place to sleep.

In terms of defensible structures, it is clear that if the door to the guest house was broken into, then no building in the complex can truly be considered safe.  The door in question still closes but the locking mechanism is broken.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

completing his spell, Bevin studies intently both the cloak and the chain shirt and his brown Dwarvish eyes seem to sparkle with an otherworldly irridescence as he does so.  "Ahh, yes, aren't spells wonderful things!  Both the chain shirt and the cloak bear enchantments of a protective or warding nature.  The dweomers are quite faint, I'm afraid. *sigh* I was so hoping for more!"

OOC:  Bevin's spell should give him the intensity of the magic, hence the mutliple choice effect up there.


----------



## kinem (Mar 6, 2009)

Both the cloak and the chain shirt glow with _faint_ abjuration power in Bevin's spell sight


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks, Boss!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2009)

Assuming that none of the assembled adventurer's have a problem with it, Father Fuller will don the chain shirt while they are deciding what to do. 

[sblock=OOC]
Good thing in 3.5e I can sleep with light armour on with no penalties
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Ye're gettin' a wee might grabby there, aren't you, Father?  Planning to take the new suit of magical armor AND keep me ever-lovin' _Nutcracker_ as well?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2009)

"Just until I am able to recover my connection to my god, once that is complete, I will return your beloved _Nutcracker_ and the armour, if you so choose." The abbot replies quietly.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin makes a great show of executing a horrendously overblown and eggagerated bow to Father Fuller, and while he is at the deepest portion of his bow, with his face practically smushed against the floor, he says, "By all means possible, Your Grace!  I trust that you will simply let me kow if I can offer up any other tithe to Your Worship during your time of great need."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2009)

"Why thank you oh kind stubbly dwarf." the Father replies, ignoring the shorter humanoid's exaggerations "Although, I believe that if it wasn't for me, that vampire might well be dining on you and your friends as we speak."


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin turns away from Father Fuller, muttering under his breath, "Ahhh, kiss it!  Man of the cloth my backside!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

"You can take all the metal armor you want. What do we plan for the next day? Shall I pray for fome special magic?"

[sblock=ooc]
active spells: Produce Flame, Blindsight

What time is it? I assume still before midnight.

Spot +15, Listen +17

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand


Ripclaw has:
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

Aram takes a few moments to consider Girgal's words before responding. "We have two options: One, finish our exploration of this place and remove the threat these creatures pose to future travelers. Two, leave this place and continue our mission." The dervish shrugs. "Either works for me."


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"I firmly believe that we must give first priority to our specified mission.  After that is complete, we can, perhaps, stop back by here on our way hom in order to make this a safer stop for random travelers who happen by."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

Aram nods. "You raise a good point, Bevin. But it is possible, this close to our foe, that these "monks" are in league with the enemy. There may be information about The Master to be gleaned here."


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"And you also raise a good point, Aram, to which I can only say this: that is all the more reason to let me get some sleep so that I can have spells available to help in the battle with the monks."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

"I know I would appreciate very much to repay in kind these creatures for their actions." Father Fuller says, somewhat embarrased by his words, but these creatures had done terrible things to him in the past and he shudders thinking back on them.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"And you, Father Fuller, look like the perfect person to act as my bodyguard during the battle while I smite them with my spells.  Heaven knows that Aram is a total failure at that job!    Besides, if you still plan to use my _Nutcracker_ I'll have little means of defense except for my spells."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

"Well then get your thick, dwarven skull to bed!" says Aram. "Girgal and I shall do what we can to secure and block the door, and use the stairs as a choke point should the beasts return."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

Father Fuller will wearily follow the advice of Aram, leaving him (and the druid) behind to clean up the mess. 

_"Hopefully I can get some rest without being disturbed"_ the abbot thinks to himself as he stumbles up the stairs.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*



Rhun said:


> "Well then get your thick, dwarven skull to bed!" says Aram. "Girgal and I shall do what we can to secure and block the door, and use the stairs as a choke point should the beasts return."



Bevin, never one to fail to rise to a verbal challenge, begins wagging his finger and taking a deep breath in preparation for what is sure to be a witty retort to Aram, but, then, he reconsiders, sinks back down to the flats of his feet, and hurriedly mounts the stairs to his bed.   Aram and Girgal think that they almost hear a vague grumble coming from Bevin's general direction, but they can't be absolutely sure (perhaps?):  "And they had BETTER not wake me again tonight!  SNORRRRE!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

While Girgal and Fuller return to bed, Aram sets about securing the site. Closting the door, he does his best to block it with furniture and statuary, and then moves to the upstairs balcony where he can go back to keeping his eyes on the entry, and most of the first floor.


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2009)

While Aram stands watch, Girgal takes some time to commune with the forces of nature, then joins him.

Aram and Girgal keep a wary eye on the door, and on the rest of the guest house, but no more intruders appear.  After several more hours, an exhausted Aram turns in for his own sleep.

Other than an occasional gust of wind from the balcony, there are no notable noises.  The night passes uneventfully, and the sun rises bright in the morning.  Today is a new day ... for better or for worse.  The challenges ahead are great, yet the rest seems to have done you some good.

[sblock=Walking Dad]As Girgal meditates, he feels close to the spirits of nature, even though he is in a house of worked stone.  As he thinks through recent events, he feels a renewed sense of purpose.  Then it becomes more obvious ... some powerful spirit is reaching out to him.  There is a great conflict going on, not only among mortals, but even in the Spheres of Nature.  He knows he could play an important role in events to come, if he is willing ... and lucky.

[sblock=ooc]Girgal advances to level 9.  Also, he gains a +2 inherent bonus to Wisdom.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]Bevin has troubling, nightmarish dreams at first.  Then his dreams take a strange turn ... he remembers the days when he was trained in magic.  In the dream, however, he has a new teacher - one he doesn't recognize.  The white-bearded old human man explains things very clearly, and Bevin learns much.  When he wakes, he remembers it all - could the dream have been sent by an Immortal?

[sblock=ooc]Bevin becomes a 9th level beguiler.  In addition, all of the spells that he knew before are on his spell list.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=renau1g]It felt good to Father Fuller to once again channel holy power and blast the undead.  His dreams are not nightmares of the dungeon, as they have been every time he tried to sleep in that wretched hole; he feels like he is flying over sunlit valleys, and he feels a strong connection to Amaunator.  Then he reaches some kind of temple.  He can't tell - is it a holy place, or the stronghold of evil?  He knows he must find out.  Then he wakes.

[sblock=ooc]Father Fuller advances to level 8.  Also, he gains a +2 inherent bonus to Wisdom.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Rhun]Aram has trouble sleeping even though he's so tired.  He doesn't usually dream when he's this tired, but tonight his sleep is troubled by a nightmare.  He hears screaming and screeching, and fire, and darkness.  After a while it reminds him of the pit buried in the desert, where the scorpion-man had been.  Among the screams he hears a whisper.  _I have not forgotten you, bearer of the crystal.  For I too guard this world.  Yet you must make your own way.  Use your scimitars well._  He feels refreshed when he awakes.

[sblock=ooc]Aram advances to 9th level.  Also, his scimitars have both gained the _holy_ special quality.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2009)

Aram awakens from his rather short sleep, feeling much refreshed and restored. The dervish takes a few minutes to ensure that his companions are safe, and then changes into a clean set of clothing from his pack. Sighing because of the lack of bathing facilities, the Ylari does what he can to clean himself of the dust, dirt and blood that covers him before putting on the fresh outfit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Awakening and feeling a new purpose, he looks for his pack (companions) and the direction they will take.

[sblock=ooc]

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2009)

Father Fuller nearly bounds down the stairs, his exuberance and sense of joy are easily visible on his face. It's as if the person who was before you yesterday was washed away and the man now is an inspiring sight to behold. 

"Thank you again I will be in your debt until the end of my days." Father Fuller says as the group gathers downstairs, "Amauntor has seen fit to grant me a vision, although I have yet to figure it out. It was a temple of some sort, over the mountains, and I know that I must find it. Where are your travels taking you?" the abbot continues.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Beguiler 9 *

[sblock=kinem]If I forgot to say this already:  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!  I'll get Bev altered as soon as I can.[/sblock]

Bev says, "Aram, did we have any pressing business for the nonce, or were we already at loose ends?  If we are able, perhaps we should accompany Father Fuller?  If he will have us, that is...."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2009)

Aram looks much more the part of a dashing desert swordsman this morning, in his well-tailored, clean clothes. While these too are in the grays and blacks that Aram prefers for blending into shadows and such, they are a bit less ornate and decorated than he generally wears.

As the priest bounds down the stairs, the warrior smiles at Father Fuller. "Father, I must admit, you look like a new man this morning. A fitful rest has done you good." Turning to consider Bevin's words, the dervish can only shrug and continue to smile. "This Temple sounds like a grand adventure, and you well know that I am always up for a bit of excitement. But should we not finish our exploration of this place, and chase the evil from Father Fuller's abbey first? Indeed, might there not be other monks left alive here somewhere?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Beguiler 9 *

"It would be perfectly acceptable to find more MONKS.   What I object to is the finding of more BHUTS!"

[sblock=Rhun]Never mind, you already fixed it![/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2009)

ooc: This seems like a good time to repost the map of the abbey complex.

[sblock=abbey map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The group takes the opportunity to explore the grounds while the monks are presumably asleep.

ooc: Let me know what you want to explore and I will provide more details.

B:  The guest house where the party is supposed to stay

C:  The stables, where the party's mounts are supposed to be.

D:  The granary Aram looked at

E:  A wooden roof is built over this well; on the ground beside it is a bucket and a 70’ rope.  The water is 60’ below the mouth of the well.

F:  The (former) monks' house
This building is made of plastered and whitewashed stone. A band of red and green 3’ from the ground circles the entire building. In front of the doors is a 6’ circle of black earth.  As in the guest house, the doors have eyes painted on them.

G:  The blacksmith's shed where Rajah was digging

H:  This was the bath house.
This is a plain building, plastered and whitewashed stone.

I:  This plain building was the abbey kitchen.

J:  This was the monks' instruction hall.
On the ground in front of the doors is a blue circle of clay. On the front doors are the eyes like those found on the other houses in the compound.  Painted on the outer wall, 3’ from the ground, is a rainbow band of blue, green, orange, and red.

K:  This compound was where the monastary's main temple was.  Father Fuller would probably want to investigate it.

This area of the abbey is walled off from the rest of the buildings. The wall is 12’ high and made of plastered and white-washed stone, like the rest of the abbey. The only apparent opening in this wall is the gate.

N: This was Father Fuller's private house, but he has no idea what has happened to it, as he does not recognize the strange shimmering black 'wood' on the door and windows.

The outside is like that of most of the other buildings - plastered and whitewashed stone. It has no other decoration. The door and windows are a shimmering black wood that does not appear natural. (When Nargon checked, these were found to be magical.)

M: This open-fronted building contains an assortment of tools and junk that must have collected at the abbey for many years. In this shed may be found carpenter and stonemason tools, rope, wheelbarrows and handcarts, lamp oil, firewood, wooden buckets, and other common items. Most of the items are covered with dust and cobwebs. A few, like the lamp oil, appear to be used from time to time. There is nothing of great value in this shed.

L: This is the library, where the party did some research when the bhuts were still pretending to be friendly monks.

This low building is different from all the others in appearance. Instead of whitewashed, plastered stone, it is covered with dried, red clay. Pressed into the clay at many different points are mystical seals. (They are not magical.)


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Beguiler 9 (update won't happen tonight, sorry)*

Bevin would also like to have a look at the temple.  "Maybe we could find some clues in the temple to tell us what happened here?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal looks at Father Fuller: "Fuller, or how should I call you, what is the meaning of all those painted eyes?"
He points at the guest house.

[sblock=ooc]

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2009)

"Fuller is fine. Those eyes were placed there with a powerful enchantment on them, it should have allowed the protective spirits of this place to see evil before it entered. With the events that happened, I'm thinking they weren't as powerful as we were led to believe. Either that or a way around them was found." Father Fuller replies to the druid.


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"Alas that I am no  _Diviner_ or I might perhaps be able to detect some magical trace of how that breach occurred.  But my powers are not really suited to magical operations conducted on inanimate objects."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Aram scratches at the dark scruff growing on his face, and turns to face Fuller. "Father, should we not investigate your former residence? Perhaps we can find some of your clothing and gear, and get you outfitted more appropriately for travel and fighting."


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"Good thinking, Aram!  That's as good a place to start as any.  Just point us to the correct building, Father?"  It is not immediately apparent whether Bevin genuinely desires to be helpful, or just wants his mace back....


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Under Fuller's direction, Aram leads the way to the abbot's private residence. The dervish stops just before the strange shimmering black door. He points a scimitar toward the portal, without actually touching it. "That looks decidely unnatural," he says. "Father? Bevin? Do you experts in the magical arts have any idea why the door is shimmering like that?"

The dervish again removes his enchanted spectacles from his pack, and places them over his eyes. Then he does a careful search of the door, the frame and surrounding walls, looking for traps or hidden catches, but being careful not to touch the door itself.

*Search +15*


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

Bevin is totally baffled.  "I'd say it's definitely under a spell of some sort, yes."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Aram scoffs at Bevin's words. "Your intellect is truly inspiring, my dwarven friend. Didn't you at least study Arcana or Spellcraft when you were learning to hurl...well, more like drop, spells about?" He offers his companion a quick smile, and then goes back to examining the door.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"Well, yes, now that you mention it, I did learn a thing or two."

Bevin's checks based on his current skills:
Knowledge (Arcana):33
Spellcraft (general):34
Spellcraft (enchantment):36
spellcraft (abjuration/transmutation):29
Bevin's checks: Spellcraft; Knowledge Arcana (general)--enchantment is 2 higher, and abjuration and transmutation are 5 lower (1d20+14=33, 1d20+14=34)


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2009)

Aram finds nothing out of the ordinary, other than the strange shimmering black door itself.

[sblock=Leif]Bevin can't be sure, but the effect reminds him of some kind of magical teleportation portal.  The fact that it is shimmering may indicate that it is unstable.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

The dervish finally shrugs and takes off his spectacles. "Nothing. At least, nothing mundane I should say."


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"I have never seen an effect or a device precisely like this one, so I can't be certain, but it is reminiscent of a teleportation portal of some kind.  Also, based upon my lengthy study of magical effects and spell mechanics, I believe it is safe to presume that the shimmering nature of the thing is an indication of its instability.  Just what that may mean in a practical sense, I am uncertain."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2009)

The abbot turns to Aram and nods to the desert warrior, leading the way to his room.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Aram grabs hold of Father Fuller as he absent-mindedly tries to go to his room through the mystical black door. "Father, I don't think we should try that portal just yet...we don't know where it leads!"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2009)

"Ah, I am sorry Aram, I was in another place" The abbot replies, "Perhaps we could summon a creature to go through and test the portal? he continues looking at Bevin, then back to Girgal hoping one of the other two magic wielders could help.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

OOC:  Yes, Bevin THE ENCHANTER could have done this, but Bevin is no longer an Enchanter, he is a beguiler now.  I have still to complete the details of this mystical transformation.  Sorry!


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2009)

ooc: Each PC received a little 'extra' upon levelling up.  Leif, remember this?
"Bevin becomes a 9th level beguiler. In addition, all of the spells that he knew before are on his spell list."  So Bevin's memory of spells is intact, but I don't know about yours!


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC:  Heh!!  You should know very well about mine:  it's the proverbial swiss cheese!  Yes, I seem to vaguely recall this prior ruling now that I have been slapped in the face and beaten about the head and shoulders with it repeatedly! 

IC:  Bevin volunteers: "I have one such _Summoning_ spell remaining in my daily arcane arsenal.  Hmm, what sort of creature would be most useful for this endeavor, do you suppose?  Ah! I have it!"

Bevin will cast _Monster Summoning II_, and call up 1d3 Celestial Monkeys.  Hopefully more than one, so that if soemthing doesn't work, we can try again.


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2009)

Fortune does not smile on Bevin this time, as but a single celestial monkey appears.  Seeing no foes, he walks forward, looking at Bevin for direction.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"See, here is our monkey," says Bevin.  " Now what would you have me do with him?  I presume that you had some plan in mind beyond spanking him?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2009)

Aram scratches at the scruff on his face as he ponders. "If the portal is only one way, sending your friend there through it won't tell us a whole lot. Hell, it could slay him or transport him to the darkest of hells, and we'd be none the wiser."


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"Well, we can't know whether it's one way until someone goes through it.  Are you volunteering??  I didn't think so.  Then sending the monkey through is still the best option that we have, it just may not tell us much." And instructing the monkey, Bevin says, "Go through this portal and then immediately return to me if you can.  If you're not back immediately, then I'll presume that you are unable to get back here.  Your service will be complete at that point, and you are thereafter released."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2009)

*Not to play the rules lawyer, but I believe your spell only lasts for 54 seconds. 1 round/level. I just don't want Kinem to take advantage of your "two minutes."*


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2009)

Very good point, Rhun.  Previous post edited accordingly.   Will the plan work now, you think?


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2009)

The golden monkey approaches the doorway hesitantly, unsure how to proceed with the strange closed door.  He raises one paw to touch the door, and finding no resistance, he proceeds through and vanishes.

Immediately the monkey returns, screeching.  He points to the doorway, suggesting there is something on the other side he didn't like.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

"There, there," says Bevin, comforting the terrified monkey  with a gentle embrace.  "Well, it works both ways, but, evidently, there is something none too pleasant on the other side of the gateway.  Care to go through next, Aram?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2009)

Aram takes a deep breath as he considers. "Well, who wants to live forever anyway, right?" Drawing his blades, the dervish leaps through the door, prepared to immediately go into a defensive stance.


*Total Defense, but since we aren't yet in combat, I don't know if you'd even allow that. *


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

Surprised by Aram's impulsive action, Bevin hastily hops through the portal after his crazed friend, with the golden monkey riding high on his back and clinging to his shoulders.  Wary of the darting blades that always seem to leap from their scabbards as soon as Aram wakes up, Bevin angles off to his left when he enters the portal, with a quick cry, "Careful with that pig sticker, Aram, I'm on your side!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2009)

Aram finds himself in a gloomy, smoke-filled room containing no furniture except for one smoldering brazier in the far corner.  The floor consists of  large blocks of stone. The walls are black stone, carved with some ornately demonic designs.

To his left is a wall.  Surrounding him on the other sides are three odd strangers, each wearing a chain shirt and carrying a large wooden shield but no obvious weapon.  Their very pale faces are strangely contorted.

The strangers, no doubt alerted by the recent monkey incursion, were ready for action and they attempt to pummel Aram with their fists.  Although the warrior is ready to defend himself, the stranger in the upper right corner scores a hit.  Although the wound itself is fairly light, Aram seems to feel a great weight settle on his shoulders, as if his life is dimming.  The stranger grins oddly, bouyed by his success.

[sblock=Rhun]Aram recieves 3 damage + 1 negative level[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..
XX.X
XwwX
XAwX
XdXX
....

d = doorway

A = Aram + Bevin

w = weird stranger
```
[/sblock]

Bevin hops through the doorway and bears left, slamming into the nearby wall.  He is right next to Aram, and it is too crowded to fight like this.

ooc: Bevin can not end his movement in an occupied square.  He must either retreat back through the doorway, or attempt to overrun the strangers.  Either way, he will draw AOO.  I need stats for him.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*



kinem said:


> Bevin hops through the doorway and bears left, slamming into the nearby wall.  He is right next to Aram, and it is too crowded to fight like this.
> 
> ooc: Bevin can not end his movement in an occupied square.  He must either retreat back through the doorway, or attempt to overrun the strangers.  Either way, he will draw AOO.  I need stats for him.



OOC:  Roger that, Kinem!

Bevin looks totally bewildered, mainly because he is.  He withdraws back through the doorway, cursing violently in Dwarvish.  [translation for those who speak Dwarvish] _"Bloody He**!!  What kind of bu****** is this we have stumbled into?!  Get my stocky, Dwarvish a** the h*** out of here!"_

[stats coming soon, Kinem.]


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2009)

As Bevin turns to retreat, he leaves himself open to attack.  The weird strangers lunge.  It's a close call, as his armor takes a punch, but he makes it back outside unscathed.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

Despite the feeling that the enemy is sapping his life, Aram bursts into motion, his scimitars lashing out at the foe, diving in at the closest foe from all angles. 



*AC:25, Hit Points: 56/59 (64)

Focus attacks on one; if it happens to drop him, additional attacks against the next...
- Full Attack: (Four Attacks) +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +11/+6 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

[sblock=OOC for Kinem]
I didn't take into account the effects of the negative level in the attacke modifiers above...so they should be +10/+5.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Enchanter 8 cum Beguiler 9*

Bevin, narrowly escaping becoming a pincushion, breathes a heavy sigh of relief and nearly collapses.  Then he sends his monkey back to help Aram. "Jump on the enemy's face and block his vision or something."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2009)

Father Fuller watches as Aram launches himself into the portal, followed by Bevin. He prepares to jump in himself when Bevin rushes back out of the portal, cursing and swearing, or at least Father Fuller assumes that.

Pulling out his holy symbol, the abbot says "Amauntor, please give us your protection in fighting the evil of this land" as he calls upon the power of the god to provide them protection against whatever is on the other side of the mirror.

[sblock=OOC]
*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex)

Casts _Shield of Faith_, effects himself, Girgal, Ripclaw, and Bevin (and maybe his monkeys?) +3 Deflection AC

58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC:  Appreciate the gesture, but don't worry about the monkey -- it's just a summoned critter, so even if it's killed while it's here it won't REALLY be killed it'll just be sent home early.  And Bev is pretty much fone with the monkey anyway.

OOC:  Kinem, I'm working on re-building Bevin now.  One clarification:  Bev has kind of a low charisma as a wizard.  Isn't that the Beguiler's prime requisite and what bonus spells are determined from?  If so, can I switch Bev's Int and Cha?  And I'll still have to make the racial adjustment to Cha (-2) so Bev may lose a bit of spell power, but that's ok.   I remembered the hp rule. (Or, actually, I saw it in the RG, but anyway, I got it.  Bev has hp again, so you can let me know how much damage he just took anytime now.)


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2009)

ooc: Leif, renau1g, Rhun: see OOC.  Bevin was not damaged.

Aram whirls his blades in a quick and skillful dance, scoring one solid hit on the stranger, but his other blows are deflected by the armor and shield.  The stranger's hide seems tough to Aram, but on the other hand, for some reason the blade almost seems to sear the stranger's flesh.   Still, the blow is not severe enough to put the pale man down.

The weirdos try to pummel Aram again, but this time, he evades their blows.

The golden monkey bounds back through the portal, and attempts to jump on the man Aram struck.  The man swats the monkey down in mid-jump with a single swift blow to the head, and the dead monkey vanishes.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC:  Bevin has been re-made.  I think I remembered to update everything.  Weird thing is that his Reflex save as a low level rogue still beats the 9th level Beguiler Ref save.

IC:  For his action, Bevin will look through the portal and cast _Invisibility_ on Aram.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

Aram knew that the longer this conflict lasted, the greater the chance of his unnatural foes doing him permanent damage. Armored, shielded, and with hardened flesh, the dervish knew he was outmatched by these creatures. But the enemy was well positioned, and if he didn't break their formation now, they might not be able to later.

He focuses on the injured foe, and again sends his blades against the its defenses, hoping to take him down...


*AC:25, Hit Points: 56/59 (64)

Focus attacks on injured foe; if it happens to drop him, additional attacks against the next...

- Full Attack: (Four Attacks) +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+2 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2009)

Bevin briefly enters the portal, casting his spell, then slips back out before the weirdos react.

Aram vanishes, leaving them confused, but a moment later he reappears as he strikes the injured foe again, and his blades flash up a storm.  That strike doesn't take the man down but his next blow does.  The weirdo slumps to the ground as his shield clatters.

Aram then turns his attention to the next armored stranger, scoring a slash on the one who had punched him earlier.  The weird man's pale face would twist in rage, but it was already twisted.  Aram's next blow misses.

ooc: Do Girgal or Father Fuller want to act?  At this point, maybe I should assume it's between Aram and the remaining weird strangers.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Surprised that Aram did not take immediate advantage of the spell and withdraw, Bevin again readies a spell and pokes his head back in to see what is going on.  Seeing him still engaged in combat, Bevin casts _Displacement_ on Aram and says, "Bloody hell, man, I gave you the perfect chance to leave this place!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

ooc: Sorry for the delay, got sick 

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal looks at Father Fuller: "We should follow them!"
He chants a spell and follows through the portal, riding Ripclaw..

[sblock=ooc]
Casting barkskin, sharing with animal companion.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (SNA 5), baleful polymorph - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 18, 2009)

Girgal casts a spell and enters the smoky room, riding past Aram to where the fallen stranger had stood.  The other weirdos take the opportunity to try to pummel him, but miss.

They try to slam Aram as well, but he evades their blows.

Bevin pokes his head back in to see what is going on. Seeing Aram still engaged in combat, Bevin casts _Displacement _on Aram and says, "Bloody hell, man, I gave you the perfect chance to leave this place!"

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
..
.XX.X
.XGwX
.XAwX
.XBXXXXXX
.........
.........
..F......

B = Bevin (outside doorway)
A = Aram
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller

w = weird stranger
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Girgal, Fuller to act


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2009)

"Nice to see you, Girgal!" calls Aram as his companion rides into the chamber. Then the dervish turns his attention back to the weird stranger, aiming another barrage of strikes against him.


*AC:25, Hit Points: 56/59 (64)

- Full Attack: (Four Attacks) +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +10/+5 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+2 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## kinem (Mar 18, 2009)

Aram continues to focus his blades on the strange he'd wounded.  His right hand attacks miss, but his sinister strikes sneak past the man's shield, getting in a pair of slashes.  The second foe falls, slumping to the ground as Aram withdraws the bloody blade.

ooc: Girgal, Fuller to act


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

OOC:  So just how many of these 'weirdos' (to use your term) are there?  Bevin has a surprise for one if any remain.....

[sblock=Question for Kinem]Is there any possible way that I can convince you to allow the new *Bevin the Beguiler* to know the spell _Magic Missile_??[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 18, 2009)

ooc: Only one weirdo currently remains - the one near the entrance.   Note that Bevin has already acted this round.  Girgal and Fuller can act.

[sblock=Leif]paypal.com is one option that might work [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

kinem said:


> ooc: Only one weirdo currently remains - the one near the entrance.   Note that Bevin has already acted this round.  Girgal and Fuller can act.




Yes, I remember that.  But Bevin still wants to give his suprise to someone as soon as ever he is able.



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]paypal.com is one option that might work [/sblock]



[sblock=kinem]Really??That's all it takes??  Damn, you're _EASY_!![/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

Father Fuller will step through the portal and try to find a spot to stand in the melee that's ensuing. Once there he'll point an upraised palm at the remaining foe and say "Feel the light of Amauntor" as a blast of light emits from his pal m towards the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex)

** sorry for the delay, car accident sidelined me for a day, so much paperwork with it

Move to open space, Cast Searing Light (no material or divine focus requirement)
Ranged Touch Attack; vs regular; vs undead; vs undead vulnerable to bright light (1d20+6=19, 4d8=21, 8d6=27, 8d8=37) 
If it's undead, damage is 27, if the enemy is vulnerable to bright light 37 damage, if its neither 21 damage.


47/58 HP, 17+X AC (+3 Deflection, +4 armour, +0 dex, + X magic), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2009)

ooc: Father Fuller will have to share the doorway with Bevin.  These cramped conditions create combat penalties.  However, I'll allow the casting.  FF is at 47/58.

Father Fuller peers through the portal and casts a spell, spearing the final foe with a beam of light.  The wight shrieks and falls, then lies still on the ground.

ooc: Combat is over.  Each of the 3 fallen foes carried a large wooden shield and wears a chain shirt.

There is an open doorway on the other side of the smoky 10' x 10' entrance room, with a wall visible beyond it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

Father Fuller will pick up the shield, feeling a bit like a scavenger as he straps it on, but sometimes that's the way things go.

He'll lead the way, _Nutcracker_ in his right hand, the newly acquired shield in the left.

[sblock=OOC]
*Is there any light down here?

47/58 HP, 19+X AC (+3 Deflection*, +4 armour, +0 dex, + X magic+2 shield), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11
* Lasts 8 min.
Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Bevin feels like a worn out doormat, considering how Father Fuller just shoved him to the side and stormed right past him to get to the new passageway.  But, recovering, he follows the Pushy Priest.

"Don't let me stand in your way, Father Fuller!  And don't be bashful, either, just come right on ahead.  How is MY mace performing for you, by the way??" 

[sblock=Ry the Pie]Ry the Pie, or sometimes just Pie, is what one of my email buddies calls her son, Ryan, Jr.  Hope you don't mind! [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

Yet again the priest will allow the words of Bevin to roll off him like water off a duck, but will turn back to him "I haven't been able to try it out, but don't worry. I'll let you know once I do." the abbot will reply.

[sblock=Leif]
No worries, I can tell that it was Bevin, not Leif, who is in the game. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Bevin, snarling, follows Father Fuller.


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2009)

The entry room is dimly lit by a smoky brazier in the far doorway, and more brightly by Aram's everburning torch.

Past the second doorway, to the left is a small room, which contains a number of common supplies: candles, lamps, fancy woods for repairs, tools, and barrels of grease and fat.

To the right is a larger room with a staircase leading up.  The walls of this room are lined with racks of spears, swords, and other weapons. Wooden shields also hang on the walls. All of the items appear to be in good condition, but average quality.

There are also several pouches containing all manner of odd tidbits.  You figure that these could be of use to spellcasters.

(ooc: Any simple or martial weapon in the PHB can be found here, as can large or small wooden shields.

By mixing and matching, Father Fuller can cobble together a spell component pouch for his own use here.)

At the back of this room is a barred cell with a (presumably locked) door and very stout bars.  The cell is strewn with dirty, foul-smelling straw.  It appears empty at first but then you notice that crouching in the far back corner is a tan woman, wearing a ragged pair of pants and a shirt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal looks at Father Fuller: "Good work, as last time!"
He summons a small air spirit to accompany him and takes a deeper look at the woman.

[sblock=ooc]
Running Spells: Barkskin

Using Reserve feat

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2009)

Post moved up. ^


----------



## renau1g (Mar 20, 2009)

Upon the sight of the armory, Father Fuller will respectfully return _Nutcracker_ to its rightful owner "My thanks Bevin" and pull one of the heavy maces off the wall. The abbot tests the weight of the weapon and, satisfied, hangs it on his belt. Also, he puts together various components and smiles.

Once they see the woman, Father Fuller begins to run towards her, knowing full well the pain she must have gone through. He begins looking her over to see if she's injured. (Heal (1d20+9=20) )

[sblock=OOC]
Give Nutcracker back to Bevin, take a regular heavy mace. Also, grab a spell component pouch.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

"Why, you're most welcome, Father Fuller.  Glad I was able to help."  For giggles, Bevin will also help himself to a couple of extra component pouch.  "Two spares should do it, don't you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2009)

Aram inspects the lock and door, while Girgal's summoned elemental moves through the bars to check the woman. 

*Search +16 for traps*


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

OOC:  I moved this post up a bit for clarity's sake.

To his companions, Bevin says in a low voice (intending not to be overheard by the woman in the cell), "I wonder what her offense was, or whether she is just an intended sacrifice? We should note this location to return and free her later, perhaps, but I do not think it would be wise to do so now."


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2009)

The woman locked in the cell appears to be of the desert people.  She is slightly bruised.

She sees the party staring at her.  Defiantly, she taunts Girgal. "The Master's running out of men, I see.  So he sends a boy to do his dirty work."


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

[sblock=DANGER:  Bad Joke Ahead!]Kinem: The woman locked in the cell appears to be of the dessert people.  (Yes, I changed this myself.  Sorry, Kinem.) 
Bevin:  Oh, boy!  I could sure go for some pie![/sblock]
Bevin grins broadly at the woman's words.  "Perhaps I spoke too soon!  I think I may like her."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 20, 2009)

Father Fuller will chuckle as well, it appears he's regaining more and more of himself as he travels further from his captivity.

"Do not worry dearie, allow me to help" Father Fuller says in his most reassuring and non-threatening voice. If he can get within 10' of the woman, the abbot proceeds to cast a minor spell to try and repair some of her clothes

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy (1d20+5=11) 
*Cast _Mending_ on any tears on her pants

47/58 HP, 19+X AC (+3 Deflection*, +4 armour, +0 dex, + X magic+2 shield), F/R/W: +8/+4/+11
* Lasts 8 min.
Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2009)

Dirty straw whirls around the cell as Girgal's elemental stirs it up.

Remaining at the back of the cell, the woman notices what Father Fuller is doing to her pants.  "What's this?  Trying to pretty me up so you can have your way?  You should be ashamed!  I don't deserve this just for trying to steal a few coins!  Don't you creeps have a war to fight?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Bevin is suprised.  "A war?  Madam, we are not affiliated in any way with your captors.  What is this war that you speak of?  That prospect is most alarming."


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2009)

"Are you crazy?" she inquires. "We're right in the middle of the army's camp!  Or ... I knew there was something funny about that doorway!  So where in the hell are we?

If you're not with my captors, how about letting me out of here?  I'm an innocent victim!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Bevin steps away from the woman and beckons to Aram, Girgal, and Father Fuller.  "Whoa!  Quick, huddle up fellows!"  And then, when they have drawn closer and the group can't be overheard by the woman, Bevin says, "Just what kind of bloody hellish sorcery is THIS, I'd like to know?  Is this woman completely daft or did I wake up on another plane this morning?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2009)

*Aram Al Tarik*

"She is clearly confused, but I do not no about daft. I'm disinclined to release her until we know more..."


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

"I agree wholeheartedly with Aram!  And, moreover, I might still be disinclined to release her after we know more.  The last thing we need is a bloody civilian getting underfoot!  If we release her, we necessarily assume the duty of keeping her safe, and we can't even keep ourselves safe.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2009)

"Look, I'm sorry I mistook you for army goons! You're going to free me, right? I'm scared!  If this place is somewhere else now, I could starve trapped in here!

Mister wizard, thanks for mending my pants" she adds to Father Fuller.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

"For the moment, you may actually be safer in your cell, Madam.  Have no fear, though, once we have established the safety of a route out of this place, we will, indeed, set you at your liberty."

OOC:  Assuming that she is still alive by then, that is!


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2009)

"Thank you, sir" she says. "You know, maybe I could help you find a way out.  I'm pretty good at searching for things."


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Said to the rest of the party quietly and PRIVATELY:

"I'm still not totally convinced that we should trust her.  Just because our enemies imprisoned her is not sufficient reason, in my opinion, for us to assume that she is an ally.  Our enemies probably hate thieves and ne'er-do-wells as much as we do!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal takes a spare components pouch for himself.

He doesn't seem amused by the woman calling him a 'boy'.air spirit to accompany him and takes a deeper look at the woman.

After Bevin's words he whispers: "Don't like her attitude. And she might be really safer in there."

[sblock=ooc]
Running Spells: Barkskin

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Bevin winks at the halfling.  He says,"Good, I see that I am not the only one who mistrusts the wench.  Let's just leave her imprisoned for now, shall we?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 23, 2009)

"Having suffered imprisonment myself, I'm anxious to save her from this condition" Father Fuller will say to the others.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

Bevin looks sympathetically at Father Fuller, and says, "Then let us quickly proceed with our exploration so that we may return and release her all the sooner!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2009)

The staircase silently awaits any action by the party, as does the lady in the cell.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

"So, shall we proceed up yon stairs?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2009)

Turning back to the woman, Father Fuller will ask"Are you capable of using a weapon?". 

Looking to the others he'll whisper "If she's capable of defending herself, I can't allow her to stay locked up. I'll keep an eye on her."


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*

"Brrrr!  Do you feel that icy chill?  Oh, maybe that's just the 'winter of my discontent.' "


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2009)

"Yes, sir, mister wizard" the woman answers.  "I can handle a rapier or shortbow to defend myself.  Of course, I'm no threat to the likes of you all."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

Father Fuller will call the others together again, and whisper "If the enemies are around here, the might have left us a trap or two, and she says she's good at searching for stuff. I don't mind having an extra pair of eyes till we get out of here. We can get her a bow from the armory and keep her out of the way" to the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal uses mindspeak on Bevin: "The only _warriors_ I know, specializing in rapier and shortbow, are rather prone for backstabbing. We should keep an eye on her, too."

[sblock=ooc]
Running Spells: Barkskin

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler 9*



renau1g said:


> Father Fuller will call the others together again, and whisper "If the enemies are around here, the might have left us a trap or two, and she says she's good at searching for stuff. I don't mind having an extra pair of eyes till we get out of here. We can get her a bow from the armory and keep her out of the way" to the group.



To Father Fuller, Bevin says, "Very well, I agree with that course of action:  we'll keep her out in front of the rest of us, scouting for traps and nasty surprises.  But we can't let her get too far ahead, lest she give some of her confederates and advance warning of our presence."


Walking Dad said:


> Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14
> Girgal uses mindspeak on Bevin: "The only _warriors_ I know, specializing in rapier and shortbow, are rather prone for backstabbing. We should keep an eye on her, too."



Bevin, when he hears Girgal's words echo in his mind, looks at the halfling, nods, and points to his eyes.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

"Well, that's settled then." Father Fuller will say, going and grabbing a Maul from the armory and return hefting the massive hammer.

He'll try and knock the lock off the cell, looking to others to keep an eye for any incoming enemies.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9*

Seeing what Father Fuller is just about to do, Bevin _very_ quickly fires off a _silence_ spell on Father Fuller's weapon.  After he does so, he lays a finger across his lips in the universal sign language for "SHUT THE HECK UP, YOU DUMMY!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Aram leans against one wall, a wry smile on his face as he watches the others. He tosses his kit of lockpicks and probes into the air, and catches them effortlessly, over and over, while watching Father Fuller work on the lock with the heavy maul.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9*

As amused as Bevin is by watching Father Fuller silently pound the lock futilely with his weapon, After a moment, Bevin will tap the good Father on the arm, and when Father Fuller looks up questioningly, Bev points at Aram playing his games with his lockpicks.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

"..." Father Fuller will try to say, but realizes no words are coming out. He smiles sheepishly at the others and gestures for Aram to take a stab at the lock.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

(Assuming Father Fuller hasn't mutilated the lock behind beyond manipulation) Aram checks the lock and door for any signs of traps, and then proceeds to picking the lock.


*Search +15 (+16 for traps), Take 10 (25) or 20 (35) on Open Locks as needed.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2009)

The lock is built into the sturdy iron door, and Father Fuller's silent pounding of it has little effect.

Aram finds no traps, and after a couple of minutes, he picks the lock and opens the door, letting the woman out.  She says "...", finds the far corner without the silence, and says "Thank you very much.  My name is Dressla."

She picks out a rapier, a shortbow, arrows, a dagger, and a sap from the hanging weapons.  She also empties out some of the pouches and ties the empty bags to her ragged clothing, using a few as makeshift sheaths.

"Let's get out of here!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9*

"I agree, let's go!  Uhh, just where to next, though?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal looks at Aram effortlessly opening locks and says: "If we had someone with roguish ambitions, this one could sneak around and give us an overview about what is out there."

[sblock=ooc]
Running Spells: Barkskin

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Yes, Girgal, but wher_ever_ would we find such a one?"  Says Bevin while casting a sidelong glance towards Aram.

OOC:  Quick question -- _mage armor_ will not stack with Bevin's enchanted leather armor in this game, will it, Kinem?  I think the general rule is that it only the higher of two applicable 'armor' bonuses to AC will apply at the same time.


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2009)

ooc: Leif: Indeed, armor bonuses don't stack.

The woman asks "Can we not leave the way you came?  I just want to go home."


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



kinem said:


> The woman asks "Can we not leave the way you came?  I just want to go home."



"Oh, brother, I was afraid she was going to be like this," mutters Bevin under his breath where only Girgal can hear him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal speaks to Bevin's mind: "And if we are not nice, she will start to cry and shout that she will return to her mother..."

[sblock=ooc]
Running Spells: Barkskin

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Quick question -- _mage armor_ will not stack with Bevin's enchanted leather armor in this game, will it, Kinem?  I think the general rule is that it only the higher of two applicable 'armor' bonuses to AC will apply at the same time.




*OOC: Not to speak for Kinem, but yes (per the RAW) only the highest bonus applies. HOWEVER: if, the +4 armor bonus from it WOULD apply if Bevin was attacked by an incorporeal creature, where his normal armor would not.*


Aram watches his companions and shrugs. "I am more than willing to scout out the terrain ahead. Or we can let Dressla do that."


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

When Bevin 'hears' Girgal, he just nods.  "Boy, Father Fuller, this was _your_ idea, so you have to be the one to hold her hand.  But I can always make another judicious use of a _Silence_ spell, if it becomes unbearable."

OOC:  Rhun, what's a RAW?


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2009)

The woman approaches Aram.  "You have a desert look about you" she says approvingly.  He gets the impression that she is not very approving of the others.

"What shall I call you?  You seem skillful, and as I know little of what to expect here, perhaps it would be best if you take the lead."


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

In Dwarvish, Bevin mutters, "Get a room."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

Aram offers the woman a short bow. "I am called Aram Al Tarik, of the Ylari." He glances about at his companions. "I will run point. But be ready to back me up."

*Move out at half-speed, move silently +12*


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> Aram offers the woman a short bow. "I am called Aram Al Tarik, of the Ylari." He glances about at his companions. "I will run point. But be ready to back me up." *Move out at half-speed, move silently +12*



"Always, my Sly, Sneaky Friend."

Bevin follows 30 feet behind Aram moving at as near to the same pace as he can.  
(Move Silently +8.)


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2009)

ooc: I take it you are heading back out the door you entered, rather than up the stairs.

The woman looks at the dead 'weirdos' on the way out, but says nothing.

When you pass through the shimmering portal, you are back in the monastary grounds.  Everything appears as you left it.

"What is this place?" the woman whispers.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

Father Fuller will hold back giggles at the woman's reaction and attachment to Aram. He looks back at Bevin"I guess your friend can be the one to hold her hand", this time not holding back his guffaws.

Once the others prepare to move out, he'll watch the rear and follow up, keeping an eye on the former prisoner.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Father Fuller...looks back at Bevin"I guess your friend can be the one to hold her hand", this time not holding back his guffaws.



"Tell me about it!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal answers Bevin in dwarf: "And never are nice halfling women around... or dwarfs in your case."

Thinking that the 30ft chain sounds like a good idea, Girgal proceeds after Bevin, riding Ripclaw.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin responds to Girgal, also in Dwarvish, "Yes, but trust me, we're really better off without Dwarvish women on this expedition!  How many Dwarvish women have you seen, anyway?  Most of them have longer beards than I have right now!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

Aram mutters something in Ylari under his breath as the others continue their discussion in dwarven. The dervish turns to look at Father Fuller. "Well, Father? Where to next? What can you tell us of this place?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

The abbot will wrack his brain trying to remember the details of this place, his memory slightly foggy from the time spent in captivity.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2009)

ooc: It might be a good idea to take a look at the map.

renau1g: If you want to explore what has become of the place, rather than leave, the temple would be of interest to Father Fuller.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

"Well that was most certainly not my house. Once we're done here we should go back in and continue exploring. In the mean time, we should go see the temple, there might be something of value there" Father Fuller will suggest.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin says [in common], "Didn't we already go to a temple?"

OOC: I'm so confused!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

Aram raises an eyebrow at the dwarf. "Losing your mind, friend? We've been to the guesthouse, the monk's house, the smithy, the granary, and in some tunnels beneath this monastary, but we've yet to visit the Temple." With that, the dervish turns his attention toward the Temple, leading the way to the large building to the south.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2009)

The party leaves the strange building that now stands where the Father's house used to be, and heads to the temple.

Dressla asks "What about leaving?" but, not knowing the direction of the exit and apparently going on the theory of safety in numbers, she accompanies you.

This temple area is walled off from the rest of the buildings.  The wall is 12’ high and made of plastered and white-washed stone, like the rest of the abbey.

The cliff along this area is 350’ high.

[sblock=renau1g]There are two secret doors in the wall: one enters the private collection of the library, and the other enters the main abbey kitchen.

There is also a back entrance to the temple in the tunnels.[/sblock]

The temple gate is carved and painted.

One door shows a large circular wheel. Around the edges of this wheel are seven different scenes. At the top are a group of god-like beings. The other scenes depict man (at the bottom), a group of demonic creatures struggling with each other, a group of animals, and the elements of earth, fire, and air. In the center of the wheel is the holy symbol of the order - a bull’s horns with the sun in between them.

The other half of the gate has a picture of a fierce and ugly god-like creature slaying smaller hideous creatures against a background of clouds.

The gate is barred from the inside.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> Aram raises an eyebrow at the dwarf. "Losing your mind, friend? We've been to the guesthouse, the monk's house, the smithy, the granary, and in some tunnels beneath this monastary, but we've yet to visit the Temple." With that, the dervish turns his attention toward the Temple, leading the way to the large building to the south.



"Losing my mind indeed!  My mind is like a STEEL TRAP, I'll have you to know, Sir!  Monastery, temple, it's the same thing!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin will carefully study the pictures.  Do the demonic creatures bear any resemblance to the creatures that we were recently in combat against?

Addressing Aram, Bevin says, "If you'd like to have a go at opening that gate, I'll be more than happy to assist you."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

Father Fuller will stop the duo before they spend any more time with the door. "The way is blocked, but I know another way in. There is a secret entrance to the temple through the library. We should go through there"  the abbot suggests, already walking towards that building.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"By all means, Father Fuller, lead on then!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2009)

ooc: There is no particularly strong resemblance between the demonic creatures depicted in the paintings and the bhuts.

Father Fuller leads the way into the library.  Passing through the main archive, he heads to the back room where the party had been forbidden to enter.  This room contains shelves piled high with scrolls.  In the back wall, he manipulates a brick, and opens a hidden door.

The door leads into the southeast corner of a covered corridor around the temple.

ooc: At this point there are two choices - go north to the main temple entrance in back of the gate, or west to a secret back entrance.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Well, Father Fuller, since you obviously know more than the rest of us about these environs, which way do you think we should go next?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

"well, let's head to the secret entrance. Just in case something's there, we can surprise it. Hopefully" Father Fuller suggests.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Aram follows after Father Fuller, keeping his scimitars ready.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin walks behind Father Fuller and Aram, beside Girgal.


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2009)

Th corridor leads into an open-sided porch, from which you can see the rocky bottom of the cliff hundreds of feet below.  It  has a yellow clay floor and a roof decorated with many carvings of flowers and leering faces. In the center of the porch is a 5’ wheel, hung vertically on a pole. The wheel is carved with writing (prayers) and hung with small bells. The wheel is fastened by its axle and may be spun easily.

Father Fuller remembers that there used to be a small monkey sitting on top of the wheel, tied to the pole by a long chain, who had been trained to turn the wheel (ringing the bells) whenever any creature other than a monk entered the porch area.  There is no sign of the monkey now.

The concealed door in the temple wall leads to a room is hung with costly painted silks and carpeted with furs. There is a strong animal smell.  There is a passageway leading to the tunnels here, as well as a door leading to the rest of the temple.

In one corner stands a small shrine. There are several unlit candles around it. This used to be where Father Fuller had a shrine to Amaunator, but his sun symbol has been replaced by a small marble statue of a demonic deity.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Did your services run a bit too long for the liking of your parishoners, Father Fuller?  Think they like your replacement any better? He does seem to venerate an UGLY, devilish chap doesn't he?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

Father Fuller remains silent as a tear rolls down his check, while he stares at the previous holy alter to Amaunator. Upon Bevin's words, the abbot pulls out his mace and begins striding purposefully towards the statue. 

Father Fuller whispers a prayer to his god and swings down with all his might, trying to crush the offending statue.


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2009)

Father Fuller's mace strikes the small demonic statue, and it breaks into pieces.

Several seconds later ...

BOOM!  Even though the sky was clear, it sounds like a huge lightning bolt must have struck outside nearby!

There is a rumbling noise which grows louder and louder, and the small room begins to shake.

What do you do?


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



kinem said:


> Father Fuller's mace strikes the small demonic statue, and it breaks into pieces.
> Several seconds later ...
> BOOM!  Even though the sky was clear, it sounds like a huge lightning bolt must have struck outside nearby!
> There is a rumbling noise which grows louder and louder, and the small room begins to shake.
> What do you do?




"Let's get out of here quickly.  I felt more at home when we were underground.  Do you know how to get back down there from here, Father Fuller?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2009)

There are three exits to the room:

South wall:  The secret door you came in: This is the only way outside, but note that it leads to a 5' wide ledge over a cliff.

North: A stairway down.  (Father Fuller knows this leads to the tunnels.)

East: A door.  (Father Fuller knows this leads to another small room.)

ooc: At this point I must ask for each PC's actions.  Treat it as if we are in combat rounds.

Leif, since the situation may not have been clear, please restate Bevin's actions.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

Done, kinem! Previous post edited.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

"Damnations," swears Aram as Father Fuller smashes the idol, without even giving him a chance to look it over. At the sound of the rumbling, Aram's survival instincts override his ability to reason. All too familiar with a variety of traps, the dervish immediately dives for the door leading back outside.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

As Aram starts to move for the door that led them here, Bevin reacts instantly and calls, "Not that way, Aram!  Let us retreat down the stairs.  Come Father Fuller, Girgal, if you please?"  Bevin starts to go down the stairs, leaving the crumbling temple immediately.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

(Assuming everyone else is headed down the stairs, I guess that is where Aram runs to as well...it wouldn't do to get seperated.)


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Noting Aram's hesitation before he comes along toward the stairs, Bevin says, "Oh, for goodness sake, Aram, don't let me stop you!  By all means, you should throw yourself off the cliff if you are truly determined to do it.  In fact, it might be better for us all to do likewise and be done with this business once and for all!"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2009)

Father Fuller will shout out "Down the stairs, to the tunnels!" as he moves to the northern portion of the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Ripclaw easily matches the speed of the other as they hasten to the tunnel.

Girgal tries to use his elemental in the best way, changing it to fire for better light or air to get out of the way.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2009)

The shaking gets worse, and cracks appear in the walls of the room.  The party races down the staircase into the dank tunnels, hoping to escape.  Girgal's air elemental stirs up choking dust.

You all make it down, with a frightened Dressla among you.

You hear a loud grinding rumble, and booms and crashes for a while after that.  Then the noise stops.  When you check the stairs, you can see that where the room was, is now empty air.  Part of the cliff broke away, carrying the room and the ledge outside with it.

However, you can see the east wall with the door in it is still standing.  It looks like the main body of the temple is intact, though you'd have to cross an air gap of about 10' to reach that door, or risk climbing on the remains of what had been the north and east walls of the shrine room.

The tunnel here has many short side nooks branching off.  Father Fuller knows that there were a few coffins in these side branches, where a few honored members of the order from long ago were put to rest.  Past the burial area, the tunnels lead past the chamber where Father Fuller was held prisoner, and on to the rest of the tunnels.

Father Fuller knows there are four other exits (besides the cliff) to the system, leading to 1) the training hall, 2) the guesthouse, 3) the monks' house, and 4) a long tunnel that leads down and exits to the valley below.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Well....  I know I'm liable to be shouted down and outvoted by you lot of Gluttons for Punishment, but I say we should take the long tunnel to the valley below and be well shed of this hellish place once and for all!  I don't often assert myself, I know (being so demure is a curse), but, there, I spoke my mind for once."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

"While I may be inclined to agree with your recommendation, Bevin," says Aram with a sigh, "I somehow doubt that Father Fuller is willing to leave the Temple of his god infested with these foul monsters and their demonic idols."

The dervish moves to examine what remains of the walls and the dropoff. He indicates the ten feet of open air with his hand. "I can make that jump with my eyes closed, though I'm sure it would be much more difficult for the rest of you. Or I could perhaps climb the walls and lower a rope."


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"I, for one, am not a monkey like you, Aram.  I have no intention of cavorting about on the edge of a cliff with only a rope standing between me and 'Dwarf Soufle!'  I'm for looking for a subterranean passage that will lead us to where we wish to go, which is, for me at least, The Valley!"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "While I may be inclined to agree with your recommendation, Bevin," says Aram with a sigh, "I somehow doubt that Father Fuller is willing to leave the Temple of his god infested with these foul monsters and their demonic idols."
> 
> The dervish moves to examine what remains of the walls and the dropoff. He indicates the ten feet of open air with his hand. "I can make that jump with my eyes closed, though I'm sure it would be much more difficult for the rest of you. Or I could perhaps climb the walls and lower a rope."




"I am afraid I can't leave this area until I know for sure that there are no more desecrations. Master Aram, if you can climb the walls and lower a rope, that might be the easist. If, after that, you choose to go on your own way to the Valley, I understand, but my duty lies here and until I fulfill it, I must stay." Father Fuller says solemnly, looking sorrowfully at the portion of the temple that slid away.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Aram examines the walls, looking for hand and footholds, in an attempt to determine how difficult it would be to scale.

"Of course, it dawns on me that I don't have a rope handy. Bevin, you always seem to be prepared...do you have one?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "I am afraid I can't leave this area until I know for sure that there are no more desecrations. Master Aram, if you can climb the walls and lower a rope, that might be the easist. If, after that, you choose to go on your own way to the Valley, I understand, but my duty lies here and until I fulfill it, I must stay." Father Fuller says solemnly, looking sorrowfully at the portion of the temple that slid away.



Bevin is feeling pretty guilty now, for wanting to just abandon Father Fuller,  "How thoughtless of me!  I hadn't even considered that you'd still feel the slightest duty to this place, after what's happened.  But if you do, then we owe it to you to stay and see it through with you, wouldn't you say, Aram?"



Rhun said:


> Aram examines the walls, looking for hand and footholds, in an attempt to determine how difficult it would be to scale.
> "Of course, it dawns on me that I don't have a rope handy. Bevin, you always seem to be prepared...do you have one?"



In answer to Aram, Bevin says, "You know, I would have sworn that I did, but I can't seem to find rope anywhere in this blasted haversack!  Anyway, I am going to stay with Father Fuller to complete his work here.  Won't you stay with us and keep us compay, maybe tell us some more of your dirty dervish jokes??"


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2009)

The walls are cracked a bit, providing some areas to hold onto, but at the risk of further crumbling.  There are some of the silk hangings left and they may help - or prove too weak.  Across the gap, there is the closed door, with a very narrow ledge left under it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Aram frowns as he investigates. THen he turns back to the rest of the group. "While Bevin and I may be able to make the climb, I don't think I would recommend it for the rest of you. Why don't we make our way back up to the monastery compound, and try the Temple's main entrance." He shrugs and smiles. "It isn't as if they don't already know we are here."


----------



## kinem (Apr 2, 2009)

"Foul monsters?  Look, it's been a blast, it _really_ has" Dressla says "but if there's a way out of here, I intend to take it.  Might I borrow a torch?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"Hm, if you can get the door on the other side open, Ripclaw could make the jump easily. On the other side, could I use magic to give someone the ability to jump like a ... frog or climb like a spider. But magic is very draining and I would like another way more." Girgal  reminds the others of his abilities.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Aram frowns as he investigates. THen he turns back to the rest of the group. "While Bevin and I may be able to make the climb, I don't think I would recommend it for the rest of you. Why don't we make our way back up to the monastery compound, and try the Temple's main entrance." He shrugs and smiles. "It isn't as if they don't already know we are here."




"This seems like a reasonable plan, let's retrace our steps" Father Fuller agrees.



kinem said:


> "Foul monsters?  Look, it's been a blast, it _really_ has" Dressla says "but if there's a way out of here, I intend to take it.  Might I borrow a torch?"




"I'm afraid that I'm unable to help you out with that, I've only recently been loosed from a prison and don't have any gear" the abbot replies.



Walking Dad said:


> "Hm, if you can get the door on the other side open, Ripclaw could make the jump easily. On the other side, could I use magic to give someone the ability to jump like a ... frog or climb like a spider. But magic is very draining and I would like another way more." Girgal  reminds the others of his abilities.




"Yes it's best you save your powers for a true threat, or at least when no further options exist." Father Fuller says, turning to walk back towards the monastary compound.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"I'm all for re-tracing our path.  Let's go, shall we?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 3, 2009)

The party passes a coffin that is off in a side niche as you head through the tunnels.

Dressla, miffed at being ignored, follows you.

ooc: Did anyone look in the coffin?  Where do you go from here?

ooc: I'll be back Sun.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Yeah, Bevin will compulsively look into the coffin, on the off chance that the 'dearly departed' was buried with some piece of jewelry or something.


----------



## kinem (Apr 3, 2009)

Father Fuller knows that Bevin's disrespectful act should uncover the body of a former abbot.

As the stone lid grinds and slides off, it becomes apparent that the coffin is empty - except for a layer of earth.  The dirt has an impression as if a man had lain there.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Wow, bummer!  Not only is there no jewelry on this guy, but this guy is not even at home!  On the off-chance that the former occupant of this coffin is roaming about someplace, maybe we should desecrate the coffin to eliminate his/its resting place?"

OOC:  The closest skill that Bevin has for this is Kowledge (Arcana), so here's his check for that skill: 17.  1d20+14=17


----------



## renau1g (Apr 3, 2009)

"Hmmm, I'm sure this isn't how we buried our abbots" Father Fullers says, as he examines the dirt more closely. 

[sblock=OOC]
Father Fuller tries to remember anything he can about this
Know (Religion) (1d20+5=24) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin watches Father Fuller examine the dirt with great interest.  "Hmm, it never really occurred to me before, but yeah!  I guess a priest _is_ the perfect person to be an expert on Mortal Clay."


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2009)

Father Fuller recalls that some kind of undead monster - perhaps vampires - lairs in a coffin lined with grave dirt, and retreats there to heal when forced into gaseous form by damage.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2009)

Aram frowns as his companions examine the coffin. "Whoever or whatever inhabits that coffin isn't here now. We should move on."


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Father Fuller, would it keep an undead occupant of this coffin from 're-charging' itself if we removed the dirt from inside, or perhaps corrupted it in some way?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

"We should remove the dirt, in case that vampire returns here to come back to life"  Father Fuller says plainly, as he begins to remove the dirt from the coffin.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin immediately moves to assist Father Fuller.  "Wouldn't you just know it?  There's clean-up to be done, and I've left my whisk broom at home!  But I must say that even though this is closer to my area of racial expertise, my granddad would pirouette in his tomb if he knew that I was digging a mine in a casket!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2009)

Dressla rolls her eyes at the goings-on.

Finally the dirty deed is done; most of the earth lies scattered on the ground.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin thoroughly dusts his hands together and then wipes them on his breeches anyway.  "So.  Will that do anything, do you suppose, Father Fuller?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2009)

Aram finds himself rolling his eyes in concert with Dressla. He patiently waits for the dwarf and the priest to finish, though. As Bevin dusts his hands, the dervish smiles. "Are we quite ready to move on?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin favors Aram with a broad, Dwarvish  grin and says, "Yes, perhaps...." amd then he defers to the priest's expertise in such matters.  "Father Fuller?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"I hope  it is. I didn't think we came for this kind of house-cleaning." Girgal  reminds the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

"Yes, the evilness won't haunt this place again. Let's keep moving. I desire to see light again" Father Fuller says with a smile, his spirits buoyed at the removal of the desecrated earth.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Quite satisfied that he has done his part to help keep the world as tidy as possible, Bevin moves onward with his friends.  "Now if only the occupant of the coffin will _appreciate_ what we have done for him, hehe."


----------



## kinem (Apr 9, 2009)

The party goes back to the ladder leading into the guest house. Aram feels resistance as he tries to lift the trap door, but finally the things the party piled against it last night fall over, and you all climb up into the guest house.

Dressla looks around the guesthouse, pocketing a few items of silverware and grabbing a little of the leftovers.

You head back out towards the temple. As you pass the gate, Dressla sees it. "Hello!"

She unbars and opens the gate, then screams, and immediately slams the door again! "Giant skeleton!" she yells.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Why, just a measley old skeleton?  That should be little challenge for our bold, upstanding priest, Father Fuller, eh?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

"I hope so, lets back away from the entrance in case it chases young Dressla. I'd imagine _Nutcracker_ will come in handy against this creature" Father Fuller says to Bevin as he pulls his own weapon from his belt.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Ya think?  I'll let you borrow 'him' again if you want to find out for sure!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2009)

"I'm surprised the skeleton did not fall to pieces at the death of our friend Rajah." Aram scratches his stubbly chin as he thinks. "I do not know that it would be a danger to us, but best to be ready. We should probably retrieve our axe from the thing as well."


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Well, blow me down!  Is that Rajah's 'pet'?  If so, then it might not even be hostile to us.......unless, that is, it blames us for its master not returning.  Hmmm, guess we'd best approach with a great deal of caution, just to be safe, huh?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bevin "the Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Say...I think Rajah called him 'Skelete'.  Why don't you go out there and talk to him, Aram, while I watch your back? From in here where it's safe."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

"Who is this Raw-jah you speak of? One of your friends kept a pet skeleton? Not the kind of person I'd be associating with, that's for sure. Unfortunately, without my holy symbol I won't be able to turn the creature." Father Fuller says to the others.

[sblock=OOC]
Poor Skelete


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"Caution, Bevin. Undead are fully unnatural. Only because I trusted Rahja, I allowed the creation of this one!"" Girgal  reminds the dwarf.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

Aram frowns at Father Fuller "Rahjah was a good friend and companion, who lost his life to the vile creatures that have taken over your monastery. Although you may not agree with his chosen art, show a little respect when you speak of the dead."

With that, the dervish moves to join Bevin. "So what do you think? You're the scholar here, at least in matters of the arcane. Is 'Skelete' dangerous now the Rahjah has passed to the Great Beyond?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin's Knowledge (Arcana) check, and Spellcraft (Necromancy) check:
1d20+14=32, 1d20+14=19 

OOC:  Leif doesn't know the answer to Aram's question, so Bevin is depending wholly upon the skill checks above for help.


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2009)

From what Bevin remembers, an animated skeleton would continue to try to follow the last orders it was given, and would attack if prevented from doing so.  So it should not attack, unless you try to move it (since it was ordered to wait there) or try to take away the magical axe it was ordered to use.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"As I recall from my admittedly limited study of necromancy, Skelete should continue to carry out the last instructions 'he' was given until given new instructions by Rajah, which is highly unlikely at this point.  So 'he' should simply remain there, and shouldn't molest us unless we try, foolishly, to move 'him,' or, perhaps less foolishly, try to take away 'his' magic axe!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

Aram growls low. "Why does everything have to be complicated? That axe has a substantial monetary value associated with it, and may come in handy in our future trials." The dervish shrugs. "Oh, well. I don't use an axe anyway, unless I'm cutting firewood."


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"But still, what kind of a Dwarf would I be if I didn't observe that said Axe is a very light and convenient way to carry a whole, big, whopping bunch of gold!"  As he says this, Bevin's eyes sparkle like nuggets, themselves and his grim grin shows a hunger and determination, and even a degree of unnerving wildness that his companions have never really associated with the mild-mannered Dwarf wizard, so recently obsessed with the compulsive tidying of a casket.


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2009)

"You guys are crazy!" Dressla observes.

"So, it won't attack?"  She pulls the gate back open.  Beyond, on the huge staircase, the large skeleton lurks, with the dark metal axe grasped in its bony claw.  It turns to look, but remains where it stands.

"The mountains ... I think I know where we are!  I'm heading back home to the desert.  Goodbye, Aram, everyone.  Good luck.  You'll need it."

Cautiously she makes her way past the troll skeleton, then continues down the giant staircase, to the valley below, headed east towards the desert.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

"The line between genius and insanity is a thin one, fair Dressla," replies Aram. He offers the woman a short bow. "Fare thee well on your journey, and keep wary. The region is dangerous."


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2009)

Dressla winks at Aram, waves goodbye and continues down the long staircase and into the valley.  Eventually, she can no longer be seen from the vantage point of the gate.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

As Dressla is leaving, but before she gets very far away at all, Bevin says, "Was it wise for us to allow her to leave unescorted?  I ask not only out of concern for her, but concern for us as well."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"You think she will betray us?"" Girgal asks the dwarf.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

"Well, she's gone either way, unless you want to go chase her down, but I think she might outrun you Bevin" Father Fuller says with a laugh

"Shall we go recover your missing axe?" he asks


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2009)

"She was what she seemed; a prisoner. I don't think we have anything to fear from her."

At Fuller's words, Aram considers. "My blades aren't exactly useful again a skeletal creature. I would prefer we find you a holy symbol so that you can deal with it properly. This is...er, was, your monastary, Father. Surely there must still be a few icons of your faith about."


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"I do not know whether she will betray us or not.  Aram seems convinced that she will not.  Let us hope that he is correct.  Father Fuller, what's that you say about 'my axe?' "


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2009)

"Very true oh desert warrior, perhaps we should have a look around the area it is guarding. Not trying to take the weapon before we're ready?" Father Fuller suggests


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Forgive me, Father Fuller, but I did not follow your meaning at all.  The area _what_ is guarding?  What weapon are you referring to, and when do you expect to be 'ready to take it'?  I find your riddles quite confusing, sir."

OOC:  Que???????


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2009)

"Well, it is referring to the giant skeleton, the weapon is the axe you say is valuable and when do I expect to be ready? Perhaps once I've found a proper holy symbol" Father Fuller replies, hopefully correcting himself

[sblock=OOC]
I missed your last post Leif, I had started to reply to Aram and forgot to reload before continuing with the post. Got busy and then hit reply
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"Do what you want. But warn me, before you take actions against the undead thing." Girgal just says, not very interested in the axe..

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"It would be good to lay our hands on that axe, I agree.  But I don't favor battling Skelete.  Doing so would seem to dishonor the memory of our good friend Rahjah.  Still, I will go along with whatever the group decides to do about this."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2009)

"Let's find our good cleric a holy symbol."


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Now THAT'S a plan that I can get behind!  Just where did we leave that temple around here anyway?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2009)

ooc: At this point, it looks like the party will head back to the temple.  Let me know if there is anything you wanted to do first.

Going back though the library, you once again pass through the concealed door.  You can see that the ledge ahead where you went last time has crumbled away, but the route to the front of the temple is unaffected.

The covered walkway leads to a courtyard behind the gate.  This courtyard is decorated with paintings similar to those found on the temple gate. The ground is striped with red, black, and blue clay. In the center of the courtyard stands a large frame that supports a bell. A wooden post, hung horizontal in a sling alongside the bell, is used to sound it. The courtyard opens onto the Temple Porch and a covered corridor that surrounds the entire temple proper.

The open-sided porch has a yellow clay floor and a roof decorated with many carvings of flowers and leering faces. In the center of the porch is a 5’ wheel, hung vertically on a pole, like the one that fell off the cliff  The wheel is carved with writing (prayers) and hung with small bells. 

The porch has two doorways with closed doors.  As Father Fuller knows, the one ahead (to the west) leads only to what was a shrine to deities of Law.  The one to the south of the porch leads to the temple foyer, and on to the rest of the temple.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"A small shrine to deities of law, you say, Father Fuller?  Would that be a good place to look for a holy symbol of your Patron?" says Bevin, not knowing the precise ethical leanings of his new cleric friend.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

Aram points the tip of one of his deadly scimitars at Father Fuller. " Stay behind me, Father. Step where I step, and don't touch anything."

With that said, the dervish leads the way through the western door toward the shrine of Law.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"What about Girgal and me?" says Bevin, curious why Father Fuller rates more concern from the Dervish than he does.  Bevin will, nevertheless, follow along behind Father Fuller, carefully placing his feet as near to perfectly as he can into the footsteps of Father Fuller, who is presumably doing the same following Aram.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

Father Fuller will follow Aram's instructions, being more cautious after his last outburst nearly cost them their lives, and resolves to keep his emotions in check.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

Aram gives Bevin a half-smile. "So far you and Girgal haven't almost sent the monastery crashing down the mountain. Plus, I know you at least know your way around a trap."


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin, having worked himself up into a full-on 'pity-party' continues to mope as he follows along.


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2009)

The door does not seem to have a lock, but it does not open when Aram tries it.  He tries harder, and it proves to have been merely stuck, as it opens with a scraping noise.

Inside is a dark, narrow, and dusty chamber. It shows no signs of having been used recently. At the back of the chamber is a small altar, also covered with dust. It is a small stone table, on which rests a dust-covered metallic statue of a dragon perched on a large rock. Pinned under one claw is a writhing snake with a woman’s face. Clenched in the other claw is a large pearl.  The room is otherwise empty.

[sblock=renau1g]Father Fuller knows that the statue is a representation of the immortal dragon Bahamut, one of the deities venerated by his order.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

OOC:  From what is the statue made?

"Well, well, well.  A woman and a dragon.  Two of the most inhospitable creatures in the world!  I wonder what manner of grave misfortune inspired the arist who created this?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

"This dragon is a representation of Bahamut, a goodly god to be sure, and I'm guessing that it represents Tiamet, his eternal nemesis, goddess of evil dragons"  Father Fuller says matter of factly. He will wait to see if Aram continues into the room, and follow in the others footsteps, otherwise he asks Aram to go investigate.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

Aram sighs. "I don't suppose you can lug that statue around for use as a divine focus can you?" asks the dervish.


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  From what is the statue made?




The dusty statue appears to be made of some reflective grayish-white metal, perhaps pewter.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

kinem said:


> The dusty statue appears to be made of some reflective grayish-white metal, perhaps pewter.



OOC:  If it was adamantite or mithral or something, Bevin would recognize the difference, wouldn't he?   (Just making sure that we don't leave a goody behind.)


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]It definitely isn't adamantine, as that is a dark metal.  It's hard to tell exactly what metal it is, especially given the dust.  The statue would be too heavy to lug around easily.  However, a pearl like the one in its claw might be worth as much as 1,000 gp.  Of course, taking it would be a blasphemous desecration of the shrine.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"As valuable as this statue _might_ be, and that metal is nothing of great value as far as I can tell, we'd better not do that at least until we have more information about what kind of temple this really is, and maybe not even then."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"Father, I don't know if we should risk so much, prodding here around. Couldn't you just take bit of garment with your gods symbol and pin it on a shield?" Girgal asks, uneasy in the presence of the statue.

[sblock=ooc]
Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Ahhh.  Perhaps I am not the only fearful soul in our merry band!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2009)

"Not fearful, just prudent, considering what happened last time" claims Girgal.  "Anyway, there's nothing we can use here.  Let's go try the main temple."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

"Let's be on our way." Aram leads the way back to the main temple.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin dutifully trudges along behind Aram, looking about as happy as he ever looks, which is to say downright grumpy.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2009)

Father Fuller gives a deferential nod to the representation of Bahamut, despite it not being his patron deity, the abbot still respected its goodly nature. 

Turning his attention to the leaving allies, he smiles widely and walks quickly next to Aram, forcing Bevin to hustle to keep up. Small legs and all that


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Hey!  Hove to, ye longlegged lot of grasshoppers!: And as Bevin begins to try to catch up by jogging, he body protesting with every step, he grumbles, "Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...." [PANT, PANT, PANT]


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2009)

The door to the main temple opens without difficulty.  The temple is dark but Aram's everburning torch spills in enough light to see what lies within.

The foyer chamber is (or was) heavily decorated. A rainbow band runs around the walls, 3’ from the floor. Above this are the remains of many bright, gilded paintings, all of which have been scratched away or smeared with filth.

The floor is made of small wooden tiles that form patterns of different colors.

[sblock=renau1g]Father Fuller does not recognize the floor tiles.[/sblock]

Looking in from the outer dooway, you see that beyond the foyer is an archway leading to a large room.  It looks like there is a large dark object in the middle of that room.  There is another doorway beyond the large room.

[sblock=renau1g]The large room beyond the archway was the main temple.  You don't know what the dark object is.  Beyond the main temple room was the Abbot's robing chamber, where you prepared for ceremonies.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2009)

Father Fuller holds up his hands to stop the others from proceeding into the room. "There is something out of place. This floor isn't the same as I remember. I am wary of that dark object as well, I don't recall it." he whispers to the others.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Got yerself in a wee bit too much of a hurry, there, did ye, Hoppy Grasshopper?" Bevin says with a broad smile and he slowly trudges up behind the group.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2009)

Aram kneels down to investigate the panels on the floor.

*Search +15*


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2009)

Aram notices that there is some space between the tiles.  It is possible that they act as pressure plates to trigger something.  But there is no way to tell for sure without pressing on them, and since the mechanism would be covered up by the tiles, there is no way to disable it if there is something like that.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"What's the matter, Aram, did you drop a copper between the flagstones?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2009)

"If you suspect a trap, Aram, I could summon a brave explorer to help us out.  It would be a shame if the summoned dinosaur gets hurt but that will only be temporary.

Unless, that is, Bevin wishes to impress us with his own skill and bravery" Girgal notes.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"And just _what_, Girgal, makes you think that I have _anything_ to prove to people who have witnessed my prowess for such a long time, eh?  I think it's more likely that our roguish dervish dropped a coin and is too dignified to stoop down to retrieve it."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2009)

"I haven't been around for a long time as you say, but I do think that perhaps that summoned elemental you had before might do the trick?" Father Fuller suggests


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sorry for the delay, last few days have been really spotty posting for me. *

Aram shrugs as he continues to examine the floor. "Looks to be pressure plates, but what they do and how to disable them is beyond me."

*Kinem, is it possible to walk between the floor plates? Or is there not enough room?*


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2009)

The gaps between the tiles are less than half an inch across.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



renau1g said:


> "I haven't been around for a long time as you say, but I do think that perhaps that summoned elemental you had before might do the trick?" Father Fuller suggests



"That _could_ certainly do the trick as you say, Father Fuller, but it would be like using a two-handed sword to kill a mosquito, wouldn't it?  But another _Summoning_ spell might just do the trick."  Bevin will cast _Summon Monster II_ to call up 1d3 celestial dogs from the Summon Monster I list.

1d3=1 1d3=1 "Well, come on then, Angelic Fido, let's hope that you can accomplish this task alone."

Bevin asks everyone to withdraw a safe distance, about 70 feet, and then directs the celestial dog to walk across the pressure plate found by Aram.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

Aram half smiles and shakes his head as he moves back. "You keep using your summoned 'friends' to look for traps, and the heavens are going to take their vengeance on you, dwarf."


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Aram half smiles and shakes his head as he moves back. "You keep using your summoned 'friends' to look for traps, and the heavens are going to take their vengeance on you, dwarf."



"Heh.  Do I _look_ scared??"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Heh.  Do I _look_ scared??"




Aram chuckles. "Almost always, actually,"  he answers with a wink.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> Aram chuckles. "Almost always, actually,"  he answers with a wink.



"Good!  I see that my _cunning plan_ is working!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2009)

Girgal nods at Father Fuller's suggestion, but shrugs as Bevin takes his own initiative.

There is not room to step back much.  The party could retreat up a corridor to the south or west.  (ooc: I will assume you stay near the entrance.)

When the celestial dog enters the dark doorway, you hear moans and near-human cries!  The sounds seem to echo up through the floor.  The bewildered dog barks.

There seems to be no other effect; walking on the tiles somehow produces the sound effects.

ooc: Leif, does Bevin wish to send the dog further in, past the arch and into the main temple?  If so, how would he communicate that fact to it?  Summoned monsters don't automatically understand spoken commands, though I was generous with the monkey.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin calls the dog back to him for now.

"Well _that_ was almost a let-down, wasn't it?  Shall we proceed?"  Bevin has Fido 'heel' and stay near him.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

Aram draws his blades and prepares to move into the chamber. "You," he says pointing a scimitar at the dwarf, "and you," he continues, pointing the other at Fuller, "Be ready."

With that, the dervish begins to move slowly into the room, testing each tile before he puts his full weight onto it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Come along, then, faithful hound.  You will soon see, I think, that it is unwise to fail to heed our prickly dervish companion.  He is somewhat self-important, it is true, but that, as you'll also see, is not _totally_ unjustified." 

Bevin and Fido follow.  Fido even tries not to pant excessively and also to totally refrain from drooling.  He is less successful with the drooling thing, though.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

Father Fuller will draw the heavy mace from his side and follow the lead of Aram onto the tiles.


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2009)

The moans and cries continue whenever anyone steps on a tile, making entering the temple a rather creepy experience.

As Aram approaches the archway with his everburning torch, it becomes clear that the dark object in the next room is a large cauldron.

ooc: Do you go past the arch into the main temple?

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,d
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,d
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX...fBFG.X.X,,,,
X.XX...A..XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX....X.X,,,,
*****d.d....X.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
f = Fido (celestial dog)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin will, as usual, follow Aram and Father Fuller.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Aram motions his companions to the side of the archway as he suspiciously eyes the cauldron. "Hold here," he says quietly. Then, he inches his way forward, past the archway, ready to spring out of the way of danger.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin will 'hold' where he is told, but, out of an abundance of caution, he casts _Detect Magic_ and will scan the cauldron and its environs to see if any stray dweomers are lurking about.


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]As Aram passes through the archway, he feels a sudden assault on his mind, but he manages to resist it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]With the aid of his spell Bevin can see that the archway itself radiates magic.  But, it is too late - Aram has already passed through to the other side.

The cauldron and anything else currently in Bevin's sight (other than the party and their own items) do not radiate magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin still calls out to Aram, albeit too late, " 'Ware, Aram!  The 'gateway' there is enchanted!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Aram grunts and shakes his head. He takes a deep breath to steady himself, and then turns to regard the archway. "I felt...something as I passed through. Something attacked my mind."

The dervish takes a moment to make sure he isn't in any danger, and then turns his attention to searching the archway for some sort of magical trap.


*Search +16 w/ goggles and trap sense*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

Father Fuller will cautiously wait whilst the other searches for a magical trap. "I can tell you that it wasn't here when we used to run the place" he adds.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"And how recently was that, Father Fuller?  I'm sure that many things have changed around here of late."


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2009)

Aram carefully examines the archway with the aid of his goggles.  He finds that small runes have been etched into the stone.  Based on his knowledge of magical traps, he figures that he might be able to disable it by modifying certain runes with scratches of his own.  However, it is very tricky.  If he were to simply scratch out all of the runes, the trap would not be dispelled, as the runes were only needed for the initial installation.

ooc: In 3.x a rogue can use the Disable Device skill on magical traps.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

kinem said:


> ooc: In 3.x a rogue can use the Disable Device skill on magical traps.



OOC:  Yes, isn't that _cool_??! 

OOC: Oh, and very good job in formulating a logic to underlie it, too!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

"I may be able to modify these runes," says Aram quietly to his companions. "but it will be tricky." The dervish glances at Bevin. "I don't suppose you have a spell capable of removing the magic from this archway?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> "I may be able to modify these runes," says Aram quietly to his companions. "but it will be tricky." The dervish glances at Bevin. "I don't suppose you have a spell capable of removing the magic from this archway?"



"I could always try to _Dispel_ it.  Hmm, that might work.  I guess you'd better let me do that before you get yourself all crispied again fooling with those marks!"  Bevin casts _Dispel Magic_ where Aram indicates, and his caster level check is an 18. 1d20+9=18


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> "And how recently was that, Father Fuller?  I'm sure that many things have changed around here of late."




"Indeed it has... indeed it has." Father Fuller says sorrowfully, adding "Time loses all meaning when you are imprisoned, one day or one month blend into one, so I can't recall all the time I've spent at their hands." refusing to speak the names of his captors.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

After Bevin casts _Dispel Magic_ he replies to Father Fuller while waiting the few short moments for the dweomercraft to finish 'percolating':  "I understand what you mean, Father Fuller.  We're just glad that you came through it in one piece and that you're here with us now."


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]Just a reminder of a few things.  If the caster level check succeeded, dispel magic would supress a permanent trap for just 1d4 rounds.  Your detect magic spell expired when you cast the new spell, but a detect magic could reveal if the trap is currently active.

Also, the other PCs don't know that Bevin is a 'beguiler'.  They think he still has to prepare spells as a wizard, and therefore would be unlikely to have multiple copies of the same spell prepared.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=kinem, OOC]1d4 rounds hardly seems worth the trouble.  But, yeah, Bev will go ahead and _detect magic_ again and see if we even have that much time to work with. Scratch that.  It's not _even_ worth it. [/sblock]

Bevin says, This is a persistent dweomer we have here.  I fear that removing it altogether is quite beyond my powers.  The most that I can hope for is to suppress it for a few all too brief moments.  I'd really rather not waste my energies doing that, unless we can gain something substantial from doing so."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=For Kinem]
Can Aram Take 20 to disable device on the runes? If not, that is fine...we can go for a roll. Aram's will save just isn't the best, and he doesn't fancy discharging the spell on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]Bevin just cast a spell, you know.

You can't take 20 on Disable Device.

I should remind you that there is possibly another way out - if you can make your way to the door that you saw in the collapsed area, and jump across the air gap to the stairs down to the tunnels.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2009)

[sblock=Kinem]
Yeah, I saw Bevin cast the spell, but I thought he said it didn't work?

As far as jumping the 10' gap, that is EZ PZ for Aram...I don't even think he needs a running start to clear 10' with his +20 jump modifier.
[/sblock]

Aram frowns at Bevin's inability to dispel the magic on the archway. "Well there are a couple of choices here. I can try to modify these runes so that the magic won't affect you when you come through, but I'm afraid my chances of properly doing that are slim. You can take your chances, and hope you are strong enough of will to avoid the effects. Or, I can go on ahead and try to find another way back to you."


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"If all that we need is for the effect to be supressed long enough for you to walk back through, Aram, then you should come ahead and return now while the effect is suppressed!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2009)

ooc: So as I understand it, Leif does not want Bevin to have already cast the spell, despite having already said he did.  I will allow Leif to retract the casting this time, but I request that from now on anyone who casts a spell should know in advance what the spell is supposed to do.  I will not allow such retractions on a regular basis.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

"Well I have faith in my strength of will, we have received much training in keeping control of our self and not falling under the sway of evil powers" Father Fuller says proudly.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

kinem said:


> ooc: So as I understand it, Leif does not want Bevin to have already cast the spell, despite having already said he did.  I will allow Leif to retract the casting this time, but I request that from now on anyone who casts a spell should know in advance what the spell is supposed to do.  I will not allow such retractions on a regular basis.



OOC:  You're totally right kinem.  Previous post altered so that Bevin did cast the spell as originally stated.  Sorry about my confusion and about waffling so badly.


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2009)

ooc: We have been mainly been waiting, I think, for Aram to decide whether or not to come through since Bevin now claims that the effect was suppressed.   I understand that Bevin's edited post is on the previous IC page and this may have caused confusion.  From now on I will keep things more clear.

Rhun, unless you post tomorrow, I will have to assume Aram decided to take his chances on the other side of the archway.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

*OOC: Oh, sorry, my bad...I thought we were waiting on the others to decide. It was indeed the edited post that led to this confusion.*

Aram shakes his head at Bevin's words. "Nay, we must explore this place, and find out what is going on. Back through the arch leads to nothing but where we have already been." The dervish turns back toward the cauldron, his scimitars in hand. "I shall see what lies ahead. Stay or come as you choose."


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin looks nervously at Father Fuller, clearly waiting to see what the good priest will do.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

Never one for indecision, Aram approaches the cauldron. He moves easily but cautiously, as if certain of impending attack, his eyes darting from shadow to shadow.


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2009)

Father Fuller will bravely follow Aram through the portal


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Chicken-hearted Bevin stays right on the Bold Coattails of the doughty Father Fuller.


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2009)

Girgal hestiates a moment (concerned, not for himself, but for Ripclaw) then directs his mount to follow the others in.

This time, nothing seems to happen as the party passes through the archway - it seems that Bevin's spell has indeed supressed the trap for the moment.

The main temple room is ornately decorated with paintings and gilt carvings. All the walls are covered with carved wood panelling showing various deities surrounded by flowered borders. Pillars are painted with black, red, yellow, and blue stripes and are inlaid with bits of mother-of-pearl and mirrors. Lights shine and dazzle off these to create sparkling points throughout the room. In the center of the room is a dais. On the dais is a large cauldron.

Aram peers inside the cauldron, and is greeted by the sight of what might have been a soup.  Bones that appear to have been human are partially submerged in a foul-smelling liquid.

[sblock=renau1g]The dias is supposed to be there.  It has a secret compartment that once held some valuables.[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,d
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,d
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X....G....X.X,,,,
X.X..fBF....X.X,,,,
X.X...()A...X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX....X.X,,,,
*****d.d....X.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
f = Fido (celestial dog)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Yum, yum!  Want to borrow a spoon, Aram?"


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

"You have a sick and twisted sense of humor, friend dwarf," says Aram quietly. Then the dervish moves quietly ahead to look through the opening in the wall ahead.


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2009)

Aram sees that the next chamber is bare of all decoration. Against the walls are 4 chests. The first two chests are open and the contents (robes, slippers, and undergarments) are scattered on the floor in front of them. The other two chests are closed.

Suddenly you all hear a faint scraping sound, that seems to come from outside the temple.  Perhaps the gate to the temple courtyard is opening.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,d
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,d
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X....G....X.X,,,,
X.X..fBF....X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X...A.....X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX...CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw
f = Fido (celestial dog)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

Father Fuller will move closer to Aram, whispering "There is a hidden compartment around here, although I can't remember where the trip for it is" indicating the dais. 

At the sound of the scraping, he pulls out the mace and prepares for the worst.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Aram hisses, his voice low. "Fuller, into the next room! Bevin, Girgal, hide! We should take whoever it is by surprise." With that, the dervish rushes back toward the archway, taking cover behind a nearby pillar.


*Hide +12*


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin puts a pillar between himself and the approaching sounds and then 'melts' into the pillar.  _Hide +8_


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

Father Fuller will foolow Aram's advice and move into the rooms with the chests.

OOC - 3 squares in, hugging North wall


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2009)

ooc: The pillars are too thin to hide behind and are not shown on the map.  I think it's best to ignore them.

Girgal, Bevin, and Aram take up positions behind the wall with the archway, concealed from whoever might enter the main doorway.  However, Aram's everburning torch is still uncovered and its light is a bit of a giveaway.

Eerie moans and screams reveal that someone has entered the temple foyer and is treading on the tiles.  There is light spilling through the archway, indicating that the newcomer carries a light.

"Who's there?"  A man's voice inquires loudly.

ooc: At this point we will begin using combat-style rounds.  The party has one round to react before the newcomer acts again.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX...M....X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X.GB..A...X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX..F...X.X,,,,
*****XXX...CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Aram frowns as the man speaks, obviously seeing the light from his torch. Still, maybe they could maintain some element of surprise. The dervish gestures to Bevin and Girgal to remain where they are, and then he bolts south, letting the man to the north of the archway catch just a glimpse of him as he darts across the room and into the cloak room to the south.

*Move 40' to stand next to Father Fuller.

And I guess I'll need to be more careful next time around and hide the light source too. *


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin obediently stays put!


----------



## kinem (May 4, 2009)

Girgal stays put as well.

Fido vanishes.

Aram glimpses the newcomer while withdrawing into the next room.  The man is covered in armor - full plate, and carries a shield and a drawn bastard sword.

As Aram enters the room with his torch, Father Fuller can see the chests more clearly.  This is where he used to prepare his outfit for services, and the robes and such look familiar.  Unless the bhuts would have removed it, there could be a holy symbol or two among the clothing.

ooc: Fuller to act.


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

Father Fuller will begin rummaging through the chests looking for his (or someone's) holy symbol.


----------



## kinem (May 4, 2009)

The armored man says “I come to thee, my Master” as he enters the archway.

He sees Bevin and Girgal, and lifts his bastard sword as if to strike Bevin, but holds his blow for the moment - though clearly ready to react instantly by bringing it down on the dwarf.

The man's plate mail armor is unusual, reminding you a little of the style worn by the statue in the tunnels.

"Who do you serve?" the man demands of Bevin in a commanding voice.

ooc: PCs to act.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X.GBM.....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX.A....X.X,,,,
*****XXX.F.CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

M = armored man

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Seeing the bastard sword poised above him, Bevin's first thought is to stand quietly while he soils himself, but, thinking on his feet, he decides to try something:  "Whom do I serve?  Why the Master, of course!  Strange that you should ask such a question right here in the chapel like this!  That makes me think that your own dedication to the Master leaves somewhat to be desired, and, were I you, standing where I am now leveling accustions against the Master's other servants in his very chapel, I would throw myself down on my knees immediately and beseech the Master's forgiveness for my insolence and my mistake!"


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Aram maintains his position, trying not to watch Father Fuller rumage through the nearby chests. He cocks his head, listening carefully to hear the outcome of Bevin's ploy, somewhat dismayed that the man didn't come rushing after him.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2009)

Girgal readies himself to cast a spell on short notice.

After searching through some of the clothing, Father Fuller spies a bit of silver chain in the pile.  (ooc: It would take a move action to obtain the necklace, which could be a holy symbol.)

Fuller to act.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Father Fuller will grab the necklace, whispering a prayer to Amauntor as he does.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2009)

The necklace proves to be a silver medallion bearing the holy symbol of the order - a bull’s horns with the sun in between them.

The armored man, still threatening with his sword, replies to Bevin "Insolent fool!  If you serve the Master then tell me, who commands the Hulean division of the Master's Army?"


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

As he makes this extended speech, Bevin slowly and gradually withdraws from the man until the weapon no longer looms directly above him." 'Insolent fool,' eh?  That's mighty high-handed talk from a lackey like you!  I don't even think your question is enough of a challenge to merit a response!"  Bevin is stalling for as much time as he possibly can, here, giving his friends every chance in the multiverse to spring suddenly to his aid, even though they seem, so far, to be disinclined to even llift one finger to do so, so he keeps spinning his web of b.s., "But... for your sake, oh Simpleminded One, I shall do so, and endeavor to make the answer simple enough that even you can understand it.  And, hopefully, you will commit it to memory so that you won't have to ask another of the Master's servants whom you so randomly encounter what the answer is:  The Commander of all of the divisions is, of course, the Master himself!"  As he says this, Bevin jumps to his right and somewhat to  the rear, and readies a spell.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Father Fuller whispers to Aram  "Come next to me" as he prepares to cast a spell to aid the warrior in what he expects to be the coming battle.

[sblock=OOC]
Still should have a standard action:
Ready action to cast _Bulls Strength_ on Aram when in range (touch)
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2009)

The armored man was ready for Bevin's attempt at withdrawal, and he immediately begins to swing down his sword as soon as Bevin tries it ...

That triggers Girgal's ready response, which is to quickly cast a spell. A giant, translucent pair of dinosaur jaws appears near the armored stranger and attempts to bite him.  However, the man's armor deflects the blow ...

The sword whooshes down, but Bevin's own armor deflects it.  The man steps forward and into the room, getting away from the jaws but next to Bevin, Girgal, and Ripclaw.

Ripclaw sees that combat has begun and tries to claw, bite, and tail-sting the stranger but he can't get past the armor.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X.G.jj....X.X,,,,
X.X.BMjj....X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX.A....X.X,,,,
*****XXX.F.CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

M = armored stranger

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Fuller to act


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2009)

ooc: Normally Bevin could act too, but I'd have to say that his monologue is a full round action


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

Aram delays just a bit as Father Fuller casts his spell upon him, feeling the immediate increase in his strength as the cleric's magics flow into him. And then he moves back into the temple, crossing the room in a flash to engage the armored man with his own blades.


*AC25, Hit Points 62/64


Delay until after Father Fuller (notes below include +4 STR bonus), move 35 feet to just south of Bevin and into flanking position (assuming Girgal's jaws count as a foe to flank with).

Attack: +15 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) OR +17 & +3d6 sneak attack damage w/flank

OOC: Is Aram still under the influence of the negative energy level? If so, hit points are 56/59, and he has a -1 that has to be figured into the attacks above.
*


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

[sblock=kinem]







kinem said:


> ooc: Normally Bevin could act too, but I'd have to say that his monologue is a full round action



Oh, at LEAST! [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]Yes, Aram still has the negative level[/sblock]

Aram's scimitar deflects off of the stranger's full plate armor.  The man does not seem too distracted by the nearby jaws.

The man steps towards the wall, and attacks Girgal with several slashes of his bastard sword.  Two of the attacks are particularly well aimed, and cut deep wounds in the unfortunate halfling, while a third slash barely misses - a slash that could have severed Girgal's neck.

The stranger may be merely human, but judging from what he's just done, he is the most skillful swordsman any of you have ever gone up against.

The man laughs cruelly.  "I command the Hulean Division."

Ripclaw attempts to push the man towards the spirit jaws, but fails, receiving a sword wound for his trouble.  He retreats south, trying to carry his master away from the deadly blade of the enemy.

Girgal casts a new spell at the man but the fighter shrugs off any effect.

[sblock=Leif]Bevin recognizes Girgal's spell as baleful polymorph[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X..Mjj....X.X,,,,
X.X.B.jj....X.X,,,,
X.X.A.()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X....G....X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX.F.CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

M = armored stranger

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

As Bevin lets Aram slide past him to get at the foe, he takes advantage of the shelter offered by Aram to cast _Crushing Despair_ on the man.  (Save DC=17)


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

Aram's keen eyes sum up the opponent, and the dervish immediately knows that the man is more skilled than he in combat. The desert warrior could only hope that his companions might have some magics that could take the man down.

Stepping into the spot that Bevin just vacated, the dervish goes fully on the offensive, aiming a barrage of rapid scimitar strikes against the plate armored man...


*AC25, Hit Points 56/59 (64), STR 18 (+4 mod)

5' step to the north
Full Attack (four attacks): 
+12/+7 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
-- AND --
+12/+7 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

[sblock=For Kinem]
Bull's Strength and Negative Energy Level both figured into attack bonuses above.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2009)

The man gasps when Bevin casts his spell.

Aram scores two solid hits, slipping his scimitars past the man's armor.  The man jerks at the wounds, surprised the weapons caused as much pain as they did.  But, the wounds are only superficial; surely he is not hurt that badly.

ooc: Fuller to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X..Mjj....X.X,,,,
X.X.A.jj....X.X,,,,
X.X.B.()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X....G....X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX.F.CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

M = armored stranger

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

Father Fuller will move around the corner to get the enemy in his sights and lifts the holy symbol up in front of him. 

The abbot calls upon the divine energies of Amaunator, focusing the energies through his newfound symbol and tries to overpower the will of the enemy to hold him in place.

[sblock=OOC]
*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.

*Move - 1 square North & 3 west.
Standard - Extended _Hold Person_ on the enemy.

58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2009)

The stranger hesitates, but overcomes the compulsion of Father Fuller's spell.

Although pressed by Aram, he decides to try to finish off Girgal first, but chooses a strange way to do it.  He shouts "kine!" and focuses on a ring he wears, and Ripclaw and Girgal fly up and smash into the ceiling, then fall back down!

Ripclaw manages to right himself.  Although battered (hp 5/66), Girgal is still conscious.  No longer mounted, he begins casting a spell rather than getting up.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X..Mjj....X.X,,,,
X.X.A.jj....X.X,,,,
X.X.B.()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X...FGR...X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX...CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal
R = Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin casts _Slow_ on the "stranger."


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

"Let us see how your armour feels with Amauntor's gaze upon it" Father Fuller calls out as he again draws upon his deity's power and focuses the energy on the metal warrior.

[sblock=OOC]
*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.

*Move - 1 square South
Standard - _Heat Metal_ on the enemy

58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Aram stays on the offensive, hoping to score more than just minor wounds on the Commander of the Hulean Division. The dervish's scimitars slash in rapidly, one after another after another.


*AC25, Hit Points 56/59 (64), STR 18 (+4 mod)

5' step to the north, hoping to flank with the spirit jaws (if so, add +2 per attack, and +3d6 sneak attack damage on any hit)

Full Attack (four attacks): 
+12/+7 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
-- AND --
+12/+7 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

[sblock=For Kinem]
Bull's Strength and Negative Energy Level both figured into attack bonuses above.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2009)

The man's movements seem to slow down after Bevin cast his spell.

There is no apparent effect from Father Fuller's heat metal spell.

Aram's scimitars whirl skllfully.  He manages to wound the enemy one more time.  The man does not seem distracted by the spirit jaws. Aram concludes that the druid's spell will not help him slip past the man's defenses.

The man says "kine!" and Aram can feel a tugging, as if he is about to be thrown across the room towards Girgal, but the desert warrior resists the magic by force of will.

Girgal completes his spell, and two 5' long, four-winged creatures appear in the air above him.  They zap bolts of electricity into the armored stranger.

Girgal stands up and casts a spell on himself, healing some of his wounds.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X.AMjj....X.X,,,,
X.X...jj....X.X,,,,
X.X.B.()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X....aa...X.X,,,,
X.X...FGR...X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX...CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

M = armored stranger

a = arrowhawk

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Aram eyes the wounds he had managed to inflict, and realizes that this is going to be a battle of attrition. The man's greatsword could inflict far more damage than the dervish's slender scimitars, so Aram concludes that his best option is to avoid being hit.

Falling into a more defensive stance, Aram continues his assault...but his aim is more at deflecting the man's weapon and keeping him off-balance and distracted to give his companions more time to find the man's weaknesses.



*AC28 [CE3], Hit Points 56/59 (64), STR 18 (+4 mod)

Combat Expertise: 3 Points

Full Attack (four attacks): 
+9/+4 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
-- AND --
+9/+4 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)

[sblock=For Kinem]
Combat Expertise, Bull's Strength and Negative Energy Level both figured into attack bonuses above.
[/sblock]
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2009)

Fighting a bit more defensively, Aram does not get his scimitars past the man's armor this time.

ooc: Bevin, Fuller to act


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

Taking advantage of the opening Aram is providing for him, Father Fuller points the mace at the knight and a blast of barely visible sound waves emits from the weapon. They streak towards the armoured foe and as it crashes into him, the sound wave is nearly deafening.

[sblock=OOC]
*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.

*Move - n/a
Standard - _Sound Lance_ on the enemy
Sonic Damage (8d8=23)  23/64 damage  Reflex save DC 18 for 1/2

58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Heartened by the seeming success of his _slow_ spell, Bevin now casts _Greater Invisibility_ on Aram.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2009)

The sluggish fighter shudders as he endures the sonic barrage emanating from the abbot.

Bevin casts a spell and steps closer to Aram, causing him to vanish.  However, it is not hard to guess where the desert warrior is, as light produced by his everburning torch still shines bright.

The armored stranger turns towards Bevin and raises his bastard sword ...

the razor sharp blade gleams in the flickering light of the everburning torches ...

... but he checks his blow.  His voice, which before had been firm and commanding, is now sad and sluggish.

"_Clearly_* I can't win this.  I don't want to die.  Just let me leave, or I swear, I'll take _one_ of you to the grave with me!"

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=*]Yes, the armored stranger made an invisibility pun [/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.X.AMjj....X.X,,,,
X.X.B.jj....X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X...FGR...X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX...CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

M = armored stranger

A = Aram (invisible)
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal
R = Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
How bad is Girgal looking?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=Invisible Aram]
Realizing that once again his torch is giving him away, he aims a quick slash of his scimitar at the light source, cutting the thong that secures it to his belt. That done, he turns his attention back to the Master's man, aiming another strike of the scimitar against him, taking advantage of being unseen to slip it past the warrior's guard.


*AC25, Hit Points 56/59 (64), STR 18 (+4 mod)

I'm assuming you'll allow a move action to "drop" the everburning torch. Invisibility gains Aram a +2 attack bonus (and the defender loses his DEX bonus, leaving him open to sneak attack), and the man can only attack his square (assuming he has an idea which square Aram is in) giving him a 50% miss chance.

Attack:
+16 with Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+5 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) +3d6 sneak attack

[sblock=For Kinem]
Invisibility, Bull's Strength and Negative Energy Level both figured into attack bonuses above.
[/sblock]
*[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin casts _Expeditious Retreat_ and rapidly moves so that Aram is between him and the enemy.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2009)

This time, Aram is able to deliver a well-aimed thrust that wounds the armored stranger significantly, but the man is still up ...

... and ready to react, he brings his sword down onto Bevin.  "So be it."  The man's technique is wild now, putting pure power into the stroke rather than taking careful aim, but the swing still happens to hit the dwarf, drawing blood.

ooc: Bevin takes 22 damage

Bevin takes a 5' step to withdraw (ooc: I assume he does not wish to draw an AOO by casting the spell?) and casts a spell on himself.

Girgal's arrowhawks send more bolts of electricity towards the man, searing him and causing a bit of convulsion.  The man now seems to be on his last legs.

Girgal draws a wand and uses it on himself.  "Don't worry about me" he tells Father Fuller.

[sblock=renau1g]Girgal seems better after he healed himself, but is still noticeably wounded.[/sblock]

ooc: Fuller to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
XsXXXXWWWWWWWWWWWWW
X.....,,,,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXWWWW,,0,,,
X.X&....d,,,W,,,,,,
X.X.....X,,,,,,,,,W
X.XXXXXXXXX.X,WWWWW
X.XX........X.X,,,,
X.XX......XXX.X,,,,
X.XXXX..XXXXX.X,,,,
X.XBAMjj....X.X,,,,
X.X...jj....X.X,,,,
X.X...()....X.X,,,,
X.X.........X.X,,,,
X.X....aa...X.X,,,,
X.X...FGR...X.X,,,,
X.XXXX.XXXXXX.X,,,,
X.XHHX......X.X,,,,
*****XXX...CX.X,,,,
*****d.d.ccCX.XXXXX
*****XXXXXXXX.X
************..s
************XXX
```

& = dragon statue
d = door
0 = bell
() = cauldron
s = secret door
c = open chest
C = closed chest

. = empty square (enclosed)
, = empty square (open to sky)
* = empty square (no ground, sheer drop to rocks below)
HH = stairs down to tunnels

X = wall (enclosed structure)
W = courtyard wall (12' high)

jj
jj = spirit jaws

M = armored stranger

a = arrowhawk

A = Aram
B = Bevin
F = Father Fuller
G = Girgal + Ripclaw[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=kinem]Thanks for not adding insult to injury.  I think Bevin took quite enough damage for one round.  Yeah, withdrawal from combat, 5-foot-step, was what I meant anyway. [/sblock]

"Worry about me, instead, Father Fuller!"


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

Seeing the viscious strike on Bevin, Father Fuller will stride forward to attempt to aid the dwarf. Reaching the dwarf, he says "May Amauntor wash away your wounds" as the soothing cool energies flow through Bevin, knitting the deep wound from the swordsman.

[sblock=OOC]
*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.

*Move - to 1 square south of Bevin
Standard - Convert _Divine Power_ to _Cure Critical Wounds_
Cure (4d8+16=34) 

58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Thank you, Father Fuller!  You may convert me to your faith yet!


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2009)

In desperation, the wounded warrior attempts to withdraw back through the archway, although this would expose him to another attack by the spirit jaws.

Invisible Aram sees an opportunity to strike while the man is distracted, and shoves his scimitar past the stranger's neck guard and into his skull.  The man collapses to the ground, dead.

ooc: combat is over


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

"My apologies, Bevin," comes Aram's voice from thin air where he stands over the enemy's body. "But I couldn't allow him to leave. He serves the Master, and may have alerted more enemies to out presence."

The dervish kneels by the man's corpse, and begins to loot the body, looking for items of value that may aid them on their mission.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

As soon as he hears Aram's voice coming from the thin air over the fallen enemy, Bevin dismisses his spell.  "There, that's better!  Now, why were you apologizing to me?  You did just what I wanted you to do, namely rid us of this threat once and for all!"


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2009)

Girgal dismisses the arrowhawks and the spirit jaws.  He continues to use the wand on himself and you see that his wounds are slowly healing.

"We got what we came for.  Bevin, do you have the ability to supress the trap again so we can leave?"

Looting the man's body you find the following:

- full plate armor
- bastard sword
- large steel shield
- everburning torch
- a blue potion
- a silver ring with runes (the ring of telekinesis)
- another ring, with an inset pearl
- a fine cloak
- gauntlets made of tough leather with iron studs running across the back of the hands and fingers
- a necklace amulet which is a golden disk on a chain, bearing an engraved image of a lion


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

Seeing nobody seriously injured, the abbot turns his attentions to the downed enemy.

"Let's see which of these are of a magical nature" Father Fuller says to Aram, gesturing for the warrior to step back. He'll cast a minor spell of detection to determine the auras of the items and their schools of magic.

[sblock=OOC]
*Cast _Detect Magic_ *

*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.


58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3, 2), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> Girgal: "We got what we came for.  Bevin, do you have the ability to supress the trap again so we can leave?"



"Yes, I can do that briefly, but we'll want to go straight back out when I do so."

OOC:  I'm not sure we're redy to leave just yet, so I'll wait to say that I'm doing so until we get there.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

Aram claps the stubbly-bearded dwarf on the shoulder. "I just hadn't planned on you being injured, my friend." The dervish smiles. "But any time you want to cast that spell on me in combat, feel free. It was quite liberating."

Then the desert warrior turns his attention to Fuller's work, most anxious to see what sort of magical loot this powerful fighter might have carried.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Aram claps the stubbly-bearded dwarf on the shoulder. "I just hadn't planned on you being injured, my friend." The dervish smiles. "But any time you want to cast that spell on me in combat, feel free. It was quite liberating."



"Think nothing of it, my friend!  I very much appreciate the alacrity with which you dispatched this heathen!  Anyway, my 'b.s. tank' was fast becoming depleted.  You _know_ what a strain it is for me to do that, don't you?"


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2009)

"Ha," exclaims Aram, considering his dwarven companion. "That is a first indeed. I didn't think your "bs" tank could ever be emptied. While you seem to throw dung with the best of them, I always thought you had a inexhausable supply!"


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> "Ha," exclaims Aram, considering his dwarven companion. "That is a first indeed. I didn't think your "bs" tank could ever be emptied. While you seem to throw dung with the best of them, I always thought you had a inexhausable supply!"



"My supply is prodigious, perhaps, but it is not inexhaustible.  I still need to periodically replenish my supply by listening to you, Dear Aram."


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2009)

"Do not fear Bevin, Amauntor can always help you stay standing, you can keep that...bs... tank as full as you wish" Father Fuller adds, chuckling at the banter/


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2009)

Fathe Fuller examines the dead man's gear and determines the following, doing the best he can to determine the schools of magic involved, but not always succeeding:

- full plate armor, moderate aura
- large steel shield, faint
- bastard sword, moderate
- everburning torch, faint evocation
- a blue potion, faint
- a silver ring with runes (the ring of telekinesis), moderate
- another ring, with an inset pearl, faint abjuration
- a fine cloak, moderate
- gauntlets made of tough leather with iron studs running across the back of the hands and fingers, faint transmutation
- a necklace amulet which is a golden disk on a chain, bearing an engraved image of a lion, moderate


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Aram raises an eyebrow. "Well, no wonder this foe was so tough. He certainly carried more than his fair share of magic. Do we have any way to identify what any of it does?


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

"Only if we can find a pearl necklace to provide the components and a wizard capable of casting a spell of identificaiton" Father Fuller says, looking over to Bevin to see if the dwarf has that power.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin says, "No, alas, I'm no Diviner who can determine the purpose and workings of such items."


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

"Perhaps it would be better if we bring them with us, rather than risk wearing an item that could be dedicated to an evil god?" Father Fuller suggests.

He'll also go back to the chests and see if there is anything further in them that might be useful on the quest.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Aram begins gathering the dead warrior's gear, in hopes that it will be of use later. Worst case, they can at least sell anything they can't use.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



renau1g said:


> "Perhaps it would be better if we bring them with us, rather than risk wearing an item that could be dedicated to an evil god?" Father Fuller suggests.
> 
> He'll also go back to the chests and see if there is anything further in them that might be useful on the quest.



"Yes, Father Fuller, I thought that such was simply ordinary, everyday caution that was routinely employed by those who deal with 'spoils' like this.  But, yes, absoluely we should not wear or use any of the items until we know more about them."


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

Father Fuller will look at the shirt and shield he is carrying from their vampire enemy and feel quite sheepish.

"I suppose I haven't spent much time away from the abbey, I'm not used to dealing with threats such as these nor 'spoils' of war that you and your allies are" the abbot says humbly.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin says, "Well, Father Fuller, I think your situation is a special one.  Normally, we explorers bring our gear with us.  No one could or would blame you for not wanting to venture into the unknown essentially naked."


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

"I agree with the dwarf. Take the shield and armor. It is worth the risk to have you well protected." Aram looks over the rest of the items. "Some of these other items may well be of use to, but with identifying them it will be hard to figure out their proper uses. Besides the ring, of course, which we got a firsthand demonstration of."


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin smiles broadly at Aram's assent.  "What do ya know.  I got one right, for once!  We hope..."


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

Father Fuller will see if the plate armour will fit his physique, hoping it'll offer better protection than his current chain shirt, plus it was worn by a living foe, that alone made him more comfortable.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

"Speaking of protection..." says Aram, as he sits on the floor and watches Father Fuller begin to work at trying on the plate armoe. "I'm still feeling a bit under the weather from our earlier encounter with those strange men in your old apartments. I feel strangely slow and lethargic. Might you have something to help with that, Father?"


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2009)

Father Fuller finds mostly robes in the chests, though he does find a wooden holy symbol also.

The dead man's plate mail armor is cool to the touch.  It is an awkward fit for Father Fuller, who is not so tall and muscular as its previous owner was.  (ooc: Treat it as half-plate for him until such time as it is resized.)


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

"I'm sorry to disappoint you master Aram, but Amauntor didn't grace me with anything special today. I can heal flesh wounds, but that is the extent of my power" Father Fuller replies with a shrug, adding "But I will pray at dawn for his aid in removing the dark creatures touch"


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

"I would much appreciate that, Father. Their touch left a strange chill in my bones." While Father Fuller finishes dressing, Aram begins gathering the remaining loot.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin, with his hands on his hips, will supervise.  "Grf, good work, men."


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2009)

ooc: In order to don the armor properly, Father Fuller requires assistance.  I assumed this was happening with Aram or Bevin.  However, if you both maintain a hands-off (or hands on hips) policy, he can only 'don it hastily'.

Girgal continues healing himself with his wand.  Soon his wounds are gone.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin gives an eggagerated sigh and moves to help Father Fuller don the armor.  "One of the first things that Dwarven parents teach their dwarflings is how to dress themselves.  *Tch*  It's a shame our practice hasn't caught on well."


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

"Yes, well I only donned this type of armour in my training, I'll admit I am quite out of tune with how to strap it all on. We had little need to wear such heavy gear before those creatures showed up. I'm sure glad to have such a helpful fella like yourself" Father Fuller replies with a jovial chuckle.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Ahhh," says Bevin, "think nothing of it!  You've paid for my help adequately by your toleration of my ribbing you.  And I'm none too certain that I'm doing this precisely right, anyway."


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2009)

"Well, let us finish exploring beyond the vestry there, and we can get on with out travels..." says Aram, moving to look at whatever lies beyond the cloak room.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Having helped Father Fuller don most of his armor, he turns quickly away as the Noble Priest begins to adjust his codpiece for optimum comfort and protection, and follows Aram.  "Come on, Fuller, let's hurry along before that dervish gets us up to our eyeballs in trouble _again_."


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

"Aye, they never make these things big enough for me." Father Fuller says as he finishes the adjustments. 

Turning, somewhat off-balance as the abbot grows accustomed to the weight of the newfound armour, Father Fuller will follow Bevin and Aram.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Shaking his head sadly, Bevin says, "Oi!  Where did we _find_ this cheeky fellow!  Lead on, Aram, we're right behind you."


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Aram can only shake his head at the cleric's and dwarf's antics and wonder how they have managed to survive at all.


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2009)

The next room was the abbot’s antechamber.  This small chamber has two low stools, a small table, and an oil lamp. Otherwise, the room is not decorated.

The far wall is cracked and has a door in it.  When you open that door, you see a sheer cliff drop, and the stairs to the tunnels that you fled down earlier are about 10' of gap away.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

OOC:  I'm  not sure I understand.  Do you mean that there's a chasm between us and the rest of the stairs?  Like we've got to get over and across this gap to continue this way?  For this post, I'm going to assume that's how it is.  If not, I'll edit when I have a better understanding. 

Bevin looks down into the crevasse as far as he can see.  "Pulsating Pentagrams!  Now what do you propose that we do?  Oh, wait, that's right!  Fuller here can span that gap with his mahood and we can walk across it two abreast!"


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Aram rolls his eyes. "Or we can just walk back around, since just a little while ago we were over there." The dervish scratches at the stubbly growth on his chin. "But we should probably have Fuller take care of Rajah's per out front before we leave this place."


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Sure.  We can work it that way, too.  And that way, we won't have to worry about getting our feet dirty, either."


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Aram shrugs. "Your choice, really. I can make the jump. I just thought we'd give your stubby legs a break." The dervish chuckles.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"I'll have you to know that my legs are _not_ stubby.  They reach all the way down to the ground, just like legs are supposed to do!"


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Aram claps the dwarf on the back. "Well said, my prickly friend. Shall we get to it, then?"


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

"Well, with this new armour, I'm not making any jumps like that and I'd be stupid to leave such strong protective gear behind" Father Fuller pipes in, "Having my holy symbol back, I'm sure I can attempt to keep this "Raw-jaws" pet skeleton at bay" the abbot continues.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

"Then let us get on with it." Aram turns to lead the way back to the entrance. Before passing through the archway, he mimics the words of the Master's commader. "“I come to thee, my Master”  he says, and then walks through the archway.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"What's that, Aram?  Oh!  Um...'I come to thee my master,' " grumbles Bevin halfheartedly as he also passes through the archway.

OOC:  Bevin DARES Fuller to say, "Yo massah!  What up, homey?"


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]Aram feels no ill effects as he exits through the archway.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]Bevin feels no ill effects as he exits through the archway.[/sblock]

"Bevin, if you would be so kind - Ripclaw cannot say the pass phrase, and I would rather not anyway" Girgal declares.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

"Confound it all," says Aram. "I forgot about Ripclaw! For the record, I didn't like say it either, but anything to avoid the magical assault that I felt when I first walked through that thing."


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin will indulgently say the pass phrase twice more, when first Ripclaw and then Girgal exit.

"What seems to be the matter, my sandy friend?"


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2009)

"It may well be that the pass phrase only works for the speaker." Girgal, mounted on Ripclaw, waits near the arch instead of passing it.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Very well, then, why didn't you just say so?"  Bevin will again cast _Dispel Magic_ to suppress the effect long enough for everyone to safely exit.

"By the way, I've almost used my whole daily allotment of spells of the Third Order.  We'd best not require to many more _dispellings_ today."


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

"Truth be told, I think we're done here anyway," says Aram. He shrugs, and leads the way back to the entrance of the abbey.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"I s'pose that's just as well, then. Actually, it's much better than that -- I dared not even hope that you would let me take a little rest already!"


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Aram leads the way to the main gate and nods to Bevin to help him open it. Once done, he draws his scimitars and takes a guard position between the others and "Skelete." He gives a nod to Fuller. "When you are ready Father..."


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Father Fuller will look at the archway and seems to be weighing his options. He defiantly walks through the archway, saying "Amauntor, guide my way" as he goes through.

Once at the main gate, Father Fuller will draw his holy symbol and prepare for what lay behind the doors.


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2009)

The rest of the party passes through the trapped archway without further incident.

The gate to the temple courtyard is open; no doubt that was the noise you heard before the stranger came into the temple.

As you pass the abbot's former residence, now a magic gateway of some sort, Girgal takes a long hard look at it - but he says nothing.

Beyond the main gate, the troll skeleton waits, still clutching the adamantine greataxe.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Bloody Hades!  I thought that Big Ugly out there was on _our_ side when we arrived here!  Are we going to have to fight 'him' now?"


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2009)

"I'm rather hoping that Father Fuller can make short work of him, now that he has his focus back."


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

Father Fuller will step forward, the sight of the enemy wielding the large blade somewhat putting him off, but he draws his holy symbol.

"By Amauntor's light, stay back from his view" the abbot says confidently as displays the symbol and tries to turn the troll.

[sblock=OOC]
Turn Check (1d20+2=9) Can turn an undead at most with 7 HD.
Turn Damage (2d6+10=18)  Turns 18 HD fo undead, with the max being 7 HD .
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2009)

Light flashes from the sun symbol, and the troll skeleton begins running away down the huge staircase.

[sblock=renau1g]Father Fuller remembers that turning is only temporary.  It often provides a good opportunity to destroy undead while they can't fight back, but unless that is done, the undead tend to return after about a minute.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm back. May I rejoin?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

[sblock=ooc]
Stats are still right? Will try to skim through the thread for used resources.


Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

"He will not remain turned for long, we must either destroy him, or prepare for his return in about a minute or so" Father Fuller says anxiously.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Well, which will it be, Father Fuller?  You're the expert on this sort of thing.  How could we best prepare to destroy it, other than _my_ first choice of action, which will be to hide, since I am much more effective against living opponents."


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

"The undead are always weak against the divine light of Amauntor, but also against this" Father Fuller replies, pointing to his mace, and Bevin's _Nutcracker_. "Shall we go about returning this dark creature to his resting place?" the abbot will ask the others.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin resignedly shakes his head and  softly mutters, "*Sighhh*  You fellows are going to be the death of me yet!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"We should try to fight it in the open, where we can use pack tactics." Girgal suggests.

[sblock=ooc]
Stats are still right? Will try to skim through the thread for used resources.


Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

"My scimitars will be of little use against such a creature. But..." the dervish trails off his thought, and then pulls the magic horn that he had taken off the bandit leader from his pack. "This may do the job."


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin wonders what in blazes Aram means, but decides to keep silent and just watch, so he smiles at Aram and winks, as if he knows just what the dervish is intending.


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2009)

As the party begins to discuss tactics, the fleeing troll skeleton gets further and further down the long staircase.

ooc: I assume that the current plan is to wait until he comes back, then attack?


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

*OOC: Actually, Kinem...I've been trying to remember if we have the command word for the horn. Did we overhear it when the bandit leader used it? Do you have the link to the old thread so I can go browse it to check?*


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/224316-x4-master-desert-nomads-ic-31.html#post4383742


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



kinem said:


> As the party begins to discuss tactics, the fleeing troll skeleton gets further and further down the long staircase.
> 
> ooc: I assume that the current plan is to wait until he comes back, then attack?



OOC:  Actually, Bevin's hoping that it won't come back at all!


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Aram frowns as the undead runs, and then looks closely at the horn. Didn't Bevin mention something about a command word needing to be spoken? He looks carefully, trying to see if such a word might be engraved upon the horn itself.


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2009)

The trumpet-like horn appears well made, but there is no writing or symbols evident on it.

ooc: All I can say is to read the old post carefully


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

"Let me think..." mutters Aram quietly, trying to recall anything about the horn.

*OOC: As soon as I get a few minutes to read back through it carefully, I will. *


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"Yes, yes, memories. Is it save if someone else speaks the command word?" 
After a 'yes', Girgal suggests after making sure he isn't in the blast radius: "Yellow."

Also, remembering the fight, he changes to mace-tail shape....

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1660886/Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 1d20+7; 2d4+7 damage 		

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

Aram smiles and raises an eyebrow. "Ah, your memory is excellent, friend Girgal. And yes, quite safe for you to speak it, I should think. I believe Bevin said that the holder of the horn must speak the word, and then blow the horn." The dervish smiles. "Of course, with you in mace-tail form, the discussion is largely academic at this point."


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

First making sure that no one is holding the horn anywhere near their mouth, Bevin says, "Yellow, huh?  I have no memory of that, but I'm very glad that you do, Girgal."  Bevin still looks disgusted, probably with himself.


----------



## kinem (May 28, 2009)

ooc: Well done, WD!  And for the record, that command word was chosen well before that battle.

Any other preparations before Skelete returns?


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

Father Fuller will draw his mace, and gesture everyone to step closer. He calls upon Amanautor's protection against the evil of the for world and once again infuses Aram with the legendary strength of the bull.

[sblock=OOC]
*Cast Magic Circle Against Evil (+2 Deflection bonus to AC & +2 to saves against evil creatures) to allow everyone the benefit (8 minutes duration) + Cast Bull's Strength on Aram again (+4 Str for 8 minutes)

*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.


58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC: renau1g]NO PEEKING KINEM!  THIS IS PLAYER BUSINESS ONLY! [sblock]hehehe. I don't really think that the _magic circle_ will help.  If I remember correctly, skeletons are, as mindless undead, neutral.  I hope I'm wrong though![/sblock]  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2009)

After about a minute of running away, the troll skeleton turns around and heads back up the staircase, towards the party.  Sooner than some might like, it comes close, the dark metal axe held in a two-clawed grip over its head as if it's prepared to chop.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,
....Brgg,,,
....AFgg,,,
XXXXX,;;;,,
    X,,;;;,
    XX,,;SS
     X,,,SS;

. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

OOC: renau1g -- Nice of you to say you liked my rationale even as you were trying to prove me wrong (in a private message).   Ok, we have a discrepancy:  SRD says skeletons are always neutral evil, but the Monster Manual 3.5 says that skeletons are always neutral (MM p. 225).  So, kinem, it looks like it's your call.  (It was, anyway, of course, but, well....)

Bevin hangs back near his tough friend Aram, and cuts loose on the skeleton with _Burning Hands_ [reflex save (DC 14) for half]. spell damage = 8 
Bevin's burning hands damage to the skeleton (5d4=8)


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2009)

ooc: I know what alignment skeletons have in 3.5, but I'll let you find out IC should the opportunity arise 

Bevin bravely steps in front of the party and blasts the oncoming giant skeleton with a gout of fire.  The skeleton dodges most of it and is just slightly singed.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,
.....rgg,,,
....AFgg,,,
XXXXX,B;;,,
    X,,;;;,
    XX,,;SS
     X,,,SS;

. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Fuller, Girgal to act


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

kinem said:


> ooc: I know what alignment skeletons have in 3.5, but I'll let you find out IC should the opportunity arise



ooc:  never mind, I don't have a reason to know -- I don't like skeletons anyway.  (Even if they're lawful good.)   I was just having fun with renau1g.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Leaving behind Ripclaw to protect the other casters, Girgal moves a bit forward and swings his heavy tail at the skeleton.

[sblock=ooc]

Mace-Tail Attack (1d20+7=21, 2d4+7=14)

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 1d20+7; 2d4+7 damage         

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

Aram simply goes on the defensive, knowing his scimitars are probably of little use against the thing, and relies on Girgal's tail to smash the big skeleton to flinders. Still, he moves in bravely, hoping to direct the undead's attention away from his other companions.


*Move to Skelete's left side, Total Defense (+6 to AC), briging AC to 31*


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2009)

Girgal's tail smashes into the troll skeleton, causing some minor cracks in the ribs.

ooc: Father Fuller to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,
.....r;;,,,
.....F;gg,,
XXXXX,Bgg,,
    X,,;;;,
    XX,,ASS
     X,,,SS;

. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Father Fuller will bravely march for and stand next to Aram, interposing his armoured frame between the skeleton and his allies.

[sblock=OOC]
Move SE, SE, to be one square north of Aram
Standard: Total Defense

*I'm not sure what FF's AC is, due to the magical nature of the chain shirt from the vampire, but his AC is only that (low Dex) + the vampires magical (I think) shield.


58/58 HP, ?? AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

"Fuller I _know_ you didn't just block my line of 'fire'!  j/k


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2009)

The troll skeleton, finding itself prevented from following orders and under attack, reverts to what comes most naturally to it - it lashes out.

For whatever reason, it chooses Father Fuller as its target.  It brings the frosty greataxe down on him with a one-handed chop, wounding and freezing the priest who still has not recovered from his ordeal in the dungeon.  It also attempts to claw and bite him but those attacks are deflected by the armor he now wears.

[sblock=renau1g]With the +2 plate armor (effectively half plate due to poor fit), and +1 large shield, FF's AC is 22.  Total defense brings that to 26.  However, the axe still hit.

Damage is 17 (13 + 4 cold), bringing FF's hp down to 25/58.  This includes the effects of him starting off at half hp when the party found him, then sleeping and levelling.[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,
.....r;;,,,
......;gg,,
XXXXX,Bgg,,
    X,,;F;,
    XX,,ASS
     X,,,SS;

. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin casts _Summon Monster II_ and calls up a celestial giant bee, which appears in the square directly below Aram on the map and starts buzzing loudly in Skelete's face, trying to both distract him and attack him.

OOC: kinem: roger that, on the bee appearing at the end of the round. [see next post.]


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2009)

ooc: Summon Monster is a full round action, so the bee will not appear until the end of the round.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

Father Fuller cries out at the slash and the ice crystals forming on his skin, then moves closer to the skeleton and smashes the creature with his mace, knocking bits of bone from its frame.

[sblock=kinem]
Thanks for the info 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Move E 1 square (5 ft step)
Standard: Attack Skeleton with Mace:
Atk; Damage (1d20+6=24, 1d8+1=5) 

25/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2009)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,
.....r;;,,,
......;gg,,
XXXXX,Bgg,,
    X,,;;F,
    XX,,ASS
     X,,,SS;

. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Aram, Girgal to act


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

Aram remains on the defensive, slowly working his way around Skelete. "Come on Girgal," he shouts. "Smash the damn thing's bones!"


*5' step south, Total Defense (+6 to AC), briging AC to 31*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal swings his heavy tail again, but this time, his aim is off.

[sblock=ooc]
Mace-Tail AC is 29

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2091748/Tail Swing (1d20+7=11, 2d4+7=12)

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 1d20+7; 2d4+7 damage         

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2009)

The troll skeleton swings the axe at Girgal, but his tough hide deflects the blow.  It also tries to claw and bite at him, with no more effect.

A giant bumblebee appears near Aram and attempts to sting the skeleton, but misses.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,,,
.....r;;,,,,,
......;gg,,,,
XXXXX,Bgg,,,,
    X,,;;F,,,
    XX,,;SS,,
     X,,ASS;,
     X,,b,;;;
 
. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

b = celestial bee

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

OOC:  Bevin wants the bee to buzz loudly right in the skeleton's face and try to block his vision.  Stinging is nice, too, but Bev mostly wants the bee to be a huge nuisance to the thing and distract it.


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2009)

ooc: Too bad for Bevin that he can not communicate with the creature, and even if he could, the bee has no such capabilities.  Summon Monster 2 does not double as glitterdust.

[sblock]The way I see it, beguilers have three main options against undead and constructs.  Use glitterdust to blind (no SR - works on golems!), illusions to distract, or greater invisiblity to help protect PCs.  Bevin has a couple other options due to his extra spells known - summon monster and burning hands.  In any case, far be it from me to tell anyone how to run their PC [/sblock]

The closest things the bee can do to what you want, are to attack the skeleton (which then has a chance of randomly targeting it, since skeletons are mindless) and to help someone flank.

I will allow Bevin to use hand motions to direct the bee to move to a different square so it can help flank.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Aram steps behind the skeleton, and his scimitars slash in at the creature. The dervish remains on the defensive, but hopes the cuts of his blades will at least distract the thing from his companions.


*5' step southeast, Aram should now be flanking Skelete (no sneak attack obviously, but +2 to attacks.

Full Attack + Combat Expertise [5], AC is 30

+7/+2 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2) AND +7/+2 Scimitar +1, holy (1d6+3 [+2d6 vrs evil], 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Without having a better idea, Girgal continuous his assault.

[sblock=ooc]
Mace-Tail AC is 29

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2097844/Tail Swing (1d20+7=8, 2d4+7=13) Sorry Fuller 

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 1d20+7; 2d4+7 damage         

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/5*



kinem said:


> ooc: Too bad for Bevin that he can not communicate with the creature, and even if he could, the bee has no such capabilities.  Summon Monster 2 does not double as glitterdust.
> The closest things the bee can do to what you want, are to attack the skeleton (which then has a chance of randomly targeting it, since skeletons are mindless) and to help someone flank.



Just what the spell says about the monster, "attacking the designated opponent to the best of its ability," will be fine.  Most bees that I've seen tend to carry on and buzz a bit when they're agitated.  

(OOC: incidentally, I've NEVER liked the spell _glitterdust_ so I'm a bit insulted that you would even suggest that.)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Leif said:


> (OOC: incidentally, I've NEVER liked the spell _glitterdust_ so I'm a bit insulted that you would even suggest that.)





*Hey Leif, what's up with your dislike of all the good spells?*


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2009)

Girgal misses again.

Aram steps past the giant bee, which is buzzing loudly near the skeleton's head, and back onto the staircase.  While the skeleton ignores the bee completely, it does have to deal with two armed men on either side of it.  Aram takes advantage of the distraction provided by Father Fuller to strike one good blow, though his other swings miss.  He chips off a bit of bone - minor damage, though a bit more than he might have expected given the skeletal nature of the enemy.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
...XXX,,,,,,,
.....r;;,,,,,
......;gg,,,,
XXXXX,Bgg,,,,
    X,,;;F,,,
    XX,,;SS,,
     X,,,SS;,
     X,,bA;;;
 
. = empty, flat
; = staircase
, = rough cliff face to sides of staircase

gg
gg = Girgal as mace-tail

r = Ripclaw
F = Father Fuller
A = Aram
B = Bevin

b = celestial bee

SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Bevin, Fuller to act


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

Bevin casts _Heroism_ on Girgal.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

Father Fuller will again bash the skeletal troll with all his might, easily cracking a few more bones of the enemy, the attack would be of devastating effect against a living foe.

[sblock=OOC]
Move n/a
Standard: Attack Skeleton with Mace:
Atk; Damage (1d20+6=26, 1d8+1=6) haha... crit 

25/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]With the BS Fuller gave Aram, Aram's full att w/-5 CE is +8/+3 (1d6+5+holy) and +8/+3 (1d6+3+holy).  Off hand gets half Str bonus.[/sblock]

Bzzzt!  The bee keeps trying to sting the skeleton but doesn't control its stinger's aim well enough.

The troll skeleton swings its axe at Father Fuller again, but the armor deflects the blow this time.  Its claw and bite don't even come close.

ooc: Skelete hp 38/75.  PCs to act.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Without having a better idea, Girgal continuous his assault.
(New tactic next round!)

[sblock=ooc]
Mace-Tail AC is 29

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2099377/Tail Swing (1d20+9=20, 1d8+4=6)
Tail Swing (1d20+9=14, 2d4+7=11)
used false damage dice in the first roll.

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 1d20+7; 2d4+7 damage         

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/5*

"Keep on beating him down, Girgal!  That's why I hit you with my _Heroism_ spell."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=For Kinem]
I just figured the BS had worn off by now.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]No, plenty of BS around here!  FF cast it again on Aram before the battle.

Actually I forgot the negative level.

Aram's full att w/-5 CE is +7/+2 (1d6+5+holy) and +7/+2 (1d6+3+holy).[/sblock]

[sblock=WD]This time only, I'll be nice and let you use the first to-hit roll.[/sblock]

Girgal smashes into the skeleton with a solid blow of his mace-like tail.

ooc: FF, Bevin, Aram to act


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Father Fuller continues his assault on the creature, although this time his swing is errant. "C'mon let's finish this creature" he calls out to the others.

[sblock=OOC]
Move n/a
Standard: Attack Skeleton with Mace:
Atk; Damage (1d20+6=11, 1d8+1=6) 

25/58 HP, 22 AC, F/R/W: +8/+4/+11

Spells prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 
1st - 4+1+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Divine Favour, Vigor, Lesser(x3), True Strike (D); 
2nd - 3+1+1, Bull's Strength(x2), Silence, Heat Metal (D); 
3rd - 3+1, Extended Hold Person, Magic Circle Against Evil, Searing Light(x2), Haste(D) ; 
4th - 2+1+1, Shield of Faith (Mass), Divine Power, Sound Lance (SPC196) Fire Shield (D) 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2009)

The priest's mace sails right between the skeleton's bones.

ooc: Let's finish it indeed!  Aram, Bevin to act


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Aram stay the course. He remains on the defensive, but his scimitars continue to slash in, distracting and slapping at the large skeleton.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/5*

Bevin casts _Heroism_ on Aram.

OOC:  Kinem, will you allow Bevin to expend 4th level spell slots to cast 3rd level spells?  This is okay by the PH, I'm pretty sure, but still, that's not something that I'm comfortable just assuming is allowed without asking first.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2009)

Despite his cautious attack, luck is with Aram, and he manages to strike the troll skeleton twice with each of his scimitars.

The skeleton is missing several ribs and looking wobbly when Aram strikes the final blow.  The blow doesn't seem that strong but the scimitar slices the troll's spinal cord in half, bringing the skeleton crashing to the ground.  The big adamantine axe clatters loudly on the stone staircase.

Bzzzt!

ooc: Aram acted before Bevin, so Bevin didn't cast the spell.
You can indeed use up higher level slots to cast lower level spells.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/5*

Bevin, intensely relieved by the creature's demise, looks at the buzzing bee with displeasure.  He hold out both hands at chest height and snaps the fingers of both simultaneously as he says, "Begone!" dismissing the _Summoning_.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Aram spins his scimitars in hand, and then slides them home into their scabbards. "Well then. That task is done."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/5*

Bevin strides up to the ex-skeleton and inspects its remains from a short distance back, not deigning to befoul his hands with the hideous creature's 'germs.'  "Let's hope that foul booger had something worth taking, so this may not be a _total_ waste!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

"All it had is what we gave it...the axe."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/5*

"Da** and Blast!  I need some bloody _money_!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Aram raises and eyebrow and considers the dwarf. "For what? We're in the middle of nowhere."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> Aram raises and eyebrow and considers the dwarf. "For what? We're in the middle of nowhere."



"Poor Aram, ye dinna know a _thing_ about Dwarves, do ye?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

The dervish smiles. "Thankfully, no."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin laughs heartily, "Tha's a'right, ye great knucklehead.  Ye'll see the light one day, laddie, an ye stick by me!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

"Or I shall fall forever into darkness..."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*DratDratDratDratDratDratDratDratDratDratDratDratDr atDratDratDratDratDratDratDratDratD*

Dratted Double Post!  Auuughhh!


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> "Or I shall fall forever into darkness..."



"...if you keep a-going like you're a-going now?  Aye, laddie, I know.  An' that's jus' why I'm hopin' and prayin' so much for ye!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

"You'll be right there alongside, my dwarven friend." Aram takes a deep breath, gathers the axe and looks around. His eyes finally settle upon the stairs. "Onward and...well, downward I guess." With that, the dervish starts walking down the long stair.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

" *sighhh*  Well, if we must, then I guess we must," says Bevin and trudges resignedly along behind Aram.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

"Feel free to stay behind, dwarf," calls Aram over his shoulder, chuckling. "You can have the entire abbey to yourself!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin follows, grumbling incessantly.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Aram gives a hearty laugh, and leads the way down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

Girgal roars and changes back. The way down is a bit to small for his massive mace-tail form.

[sblock=ooc]


----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]Father Fuller got the impression from overhearing the bhuts that the Great Pass, to which he will now lead the party, is well guarded.  It would perhaps be a wise idea to get those wounds of yours healed at some point ...[/sblock]

The party heads down the huge staircase, which winds around a bend in the mountain.  As you near the bottom, you see a strange woman approaching in the valley below.

[sblock=Jemal]Kiera has not seen any signs that she is being pursued for several days now.  Most likely, the Master's agents believe she died in the desert caves where several of her companions were slain.

She knows that the Great Pass through the mountains is in this area, and she was hoping to find a way to sneak through and into the Master's realm.

She sees an odd group approaching down a huge staircase that is decorated with symbols.  There is a warrior-type, true, but next to him is a dwarf of all things - heavily tanned, and with a short beard - perhaps a sign that he has turned his back on the ways of his people.  Behind them is a halfling riding some sort of lizard-monster.

Then comes an armored man - his full plate armor is in the style of the Master's agents!  The man bears around his neck not the standard skull symbol, but something that maybe looks like a sun with horns around it.

ooc: Don't forget you need to pick a 1st level spell and decide what to do with your gold ASAP[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

"Hold, we must rest...."Father Fuller starts to say, before seeing the woman approach.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Aram draws his scimitars at seeing the woman approach. He points one at her, and calls out loudly. "HOLD! Who are you that travels alone through this trackless wilderness?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Allowing his more loquacious companions to indulge their vocal tendencies, Bevin merely strikes a ready stance and prepares to unleash a spell upon the unfortunate wench, should she fail to give a satisfactory response like, just pdq.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

Keira glares at the man in the Master's Armour.
"Lackies of a madman." She sneers a bit and drops into a strange, almost feral stance, hissing slightly.  Her silver hair flows back over her shoulder, seeming almost impossible to tell apart from her like-coloured cloak. "Tell me where the passage through the mountains is and I may let you live to continue serving your Master."
As she finishes speaking, she looks a bit closer, noting the strange symbol around the man's neck.

[sblock=ooc]
Rogues Gallery has been updated.  I took Ray of enfeeblement as my spell, and changed the bag of holding for a haversack, adding 4 potions of cure light wounds and slippers of spider climbing.
Also, since she's kind of a knowledge character:
Knowledge Religion (1d20+11=22) To identify the horned sun symbol.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"We aren't lackies of the one that is called the Master. We serve a higher purpose. Identify yourself!" Girgal calls, summoning a small fire elemental.

[sblock=ooc]
Use summon elemental feat.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Father Fuller laughs jovially at the others indignation aimed squarely at him. The abbot removes his helmet, revealing the red cheeked smiling face.

"You're funny. I like you, don't let the armour fool you. We killed the servant and took his stuff. Serves 'em right for trying to kill us" Father Fuller says, his hands staying away from his weapon.

He looks to Girgal, "Ho, no need to be starting a fire or get things out of hand" the abbot says.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Aram' suspicions are not thrown off as easily as Fuller's. "Threaten me again, woman, and I shall show you just what I am capable of. If you serve The Master, and this is some sort of deception, then know that you shall die like the rest of his servants."


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=Jemal]Keira recognizes the horned sun symbol as a fairly obscure holy symbol used by a monkish order that venerates several gods.  The order has a generally 'lawful' and 'good' reputation.  The symbols on the staircase could represent various minor gods and are consistent with what the order believes, so the building above could well be a monastary of the order.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

Recognizing the symbol and noting the jovial attitude of the one wearing it, Kiera smiles and steps forward, gingerly moving around the fire elemental with a look of mild distaste. "Ew.. could you get rid of that thing please? I don't so much enjoy the heat."  She skips quickly up to the abbot and curtsies "Kiera Elzmyr, descendant of the Great Silver,  Darelzmyr Cierrelyx, and foe of any who would do ill."  She raises an eyebrow at Aram's words, her previous seriousness gone - her movements before had resembled those of a hunting cat or dragon, now they were those of one in a playful mood. "Not a very trusting bunch with you, are they?" She says to the abbot in a 'stage whisper', giggling. 

"Settle down boys, if you're no friends of the Master then you've nothing to fear from little old.. OH come now, I thought I asked you to put that flaming beast out.." She crosses her arm and sighs at Girgal, looking at him like a younger brother who'd just been caught reading his sister's diary.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

"Father Fuller is new to our...merry band," says Aram. He spins his twin blades in an intricate pattern, and then sheaths them with lightning quickness. "But he has proven a staunch ally in our fight against evil. I must ask you, what brings you here Kiera Elzmyr?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

"He-He-He" Father Fuller guffaws as she admonishes Girgal, "No, they've been betrayed by some monks who had taken over my abbey, ain't too many friendly faces out here" he replies, still keeping his distance. 

"Speaking of which, how'd a lone lady such as yourself find your way into the desert, what with all them bandits and such riding about?" the abbot asks.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

"I came on a mission from the Republic of Darokin.  They sent us to find a weapon with which to defeat the Master.  I have done much studying and I concur with the republic's findings that there is only one such known weapon with the power to kill him - The Crystal Dagger of Cymorakk.  Unfortunately, we were ambushed and I barely escaped alive.  I fear the rest of my companions did not.  I've been wandering these mountains for a week, trying to make sure I was clear of being followed, and perhaps find other survivors before pressing on.  And what brings the rest of you here?  A mission of mercy to save the monastery above?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Aram wasn't sure that he could trust the newcomer, but there was only one way to find out. "Our mission is similar to yours." he says simply. "To find and slay The Master. However...we have one thing in our favor that you do not." With that, the dervish reaches beneath his cloak and withdraws a dagger, holding it before him. The dagger is made completely of crystal.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

The womans left eye raises as she peers closely at the dagger, muttering about its composition and reaching into her backpack.  The party's tension is quickly abated however, as she pulls forth not a weapon but a journal, and begins flipping through it. "Ah yes, here it is."  Kiera reaches into a side pouch and pulls forth a pair of glasses, putting them on as she reads the journal, looking back and forth from it to the dagger "Where did you find it?  Have you known what it was for long?  Have his agents come after you, or do they know you are in possession of the dagger?"

[sblock=ooc]
The glasses are actually my 'eyes of the eagle', but I thought it gave a better 'smart chick' feel to have her pull them out to read.
Knowledge checks to know anything about the dagger? 
Arcana +17, History +15, Dungeoneering +15, Architecture/Engineering +11, Geography +11, Local +11, Nature +11, Nobility +11, Planes +11, Religion +11
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

"The hilt was given to us," says the dervish. "We had to search for the blade. We found it in some old ruins in the desert. As far as whether the agents of The Master know we possess it?" Aram shrugs. "We don't know. But I do not think so."


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*

Bevin has been watching and listening halfheartedly to all of the nonsense (in his gruff, dwarvish opinion), but he takes notice and perks up when the conversation turns to the Master and his (hopefully) impending defeat at the group's hands.

"Arr, now THAT'S more like it.  Tell the wee wench again, Aram!"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiera closes the book and stows it, walking slowly towards the dwarf.  She leans down, a feral smile on her face "One thing you should know, stubble.  The next time you call me wench, you'll wake up with a pink beard.  I'm a lady."  She clears her throat and stands up, looking happily at the others "Anyways, this is marvelous news! Now all we have to do is find the Master and kill him!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Jemal said:


> Kiera closes the book and stows it, walking slowly towards the dwarf.  She leans down, a feral smile on her face "One thing you should know, stubble.  The next time you call me wench, you'll wake up with a pink beard.  I'm a lady."  She clears her throat and stands up, looking happily at the others "Anyways, this is marvelous news! Now all we have to do is find the Master and kill him!"



Bevin tries to answer, really he does.  Unfortunately all that issues from his 'midget-bearded' mouth is a series of totally incoherent stammers.  He finally gives up, and retreats to the rear of the party scowling furiously.



[I guess somebody's got to be the comic relief for this thread.  *sigh* But does it have to be me in EVERY thread??]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Aram laughs heartily, amazed to see the woman cow the dwarf. Once he finishes laughing, he again addresses Kiera. "Do you know anything of the path beyond the mountains?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

"Beyond.. Hmm, I think I had some notes on that..." The woman snaps her fingers and the book flies back to her hands where she starts leafing through it again.

[sblock=ooc]
Mage Hand to retrieve the book.
I'll have to wait for the DM response to that, but I would presume Keira knows at least a little, what with all her knowledges.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Aram stands, a bit impatiently, his arms crossed over his chest. The woman's antics were amusing, but the dervish didn't trust her. She'd have to prove her worth to him before he could decide that she would be a valuable companion against The Master and his dark forces.


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=Jemal]The crystal dagger Aram shows you is blunt and awkward-looking for a weapon.

According to ancient tales, a mighty king of the desert, known as Cymorakk, had a sort of immortality while still human, and used his power to subjugate all of the neighboring peoples.  His rule was harsh, his armies merciless.  For years he ruled, long beyond a normal human lifespan.  Mighty warriors and wizards went forth to fight him, but they all died at his hands.  It looked as though the world would be forever locked into his tyrannical rule, as he only grew more powerful and cruel over time.  The Crystal Dagger was created to slay him; it is not clear who made it, but you suspect it was an Immortal.

From reports you have heard, it appears that the 'Master' has obtained some kind of immortality and can not be slain by normal means.  The hope is that the Crystal Dagger can help.

Beyond the mountains is Hule, the land ruled by the 'Master'.  It is a theocracy, well populated but little known because of the mountain barrier.

The Great Pass is the only way through the mountains in the area.  It is a long series of caverns and valleys.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> Aram stands, a bit impatiently, his arms crossed over his chest. The woman's antics were amusing, but the dervish didn't trust her. She'd have to prove her worth to him before he could decide that she would be a valuable companion against The Master and his dark forces.



"Never fear, Keira, we do not _all_ share Aram's dour, unfriendly nature!  Personally, I think that 'amusement' is a quite good basis for a lasting friendship!"  

(And for Aram:  )


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

"I'll let you in on a little secret, Kiera," says the dervish, rolling his eyes at the dwarf. "We keep the dwarf around purely for entertainment. We dress him in motley when we break for the night, and he keeps us entertained with his crazed capering about. It is really a sight to see. I'm told he was kept for some time in a gnomish circus."


*OOC: Right back at Bevin.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 66/66, F +11,R+8,W+14

"What are you muttering about? Are you all go insane? We just were tricked by shape changers and now you show her the dagger!" Girgal says in a low growling voice, but changes the fire to an air elemental.

Ripclaw, sensing his anger hisses.

[sblock=ooc]
Use summon elemental feat.

----

Ripclaw: Hide+15, Move Silently+10

Will use the Summon feat for flavor in out-of-combat situation, alternating between different elements.

Spot +17, Listen +18

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (4) - (spiderclimb), barkskin x2, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), stone shape, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
5 (2) - (tree stride), SNA 5 - animal growth


Ripclaw has:
HP 57
AC: (with barkskin) 30 (T15, FF25)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+15, Move Silently+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Bevin "The Beguiler" Rockhammer, Beguiler9, AC:20/17/15 HP:56/56*



Rhun said:


> "I'll let you in on a little secret, Kiera," says the dervish, rolling his eyes at the dwarf. "We keep the dwarf around purely for entertainment. We dress him in motley when we break for the night, and he keeps us entertained with his crazed capering about. It is really a sight to see. I'm told he was kept for some time in a gnomish circus."
> *OOC: Right back at Bevin.*



Bevin trust Kiera's ability to snif out b.s. when confronted with it!
double  to Aram!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

"Indeed," says Aram to Girgal's angry words. "And if she proves to be a servant of the Master, you can rest assured that the last thing she'll see is this crystal dagger plunging into her heart." The dervish turns back to consider Keira. "I hope you'll not mind, but if we are to be travelling together, Girgal and I will be keeping our respective eyes upon you until we can determine if you are to be trusted."

The desert warrior scratches the stubble that is growing on his chin and frowns. He glances at Father Fuller. "Father, don't you have the ability, as the priests of legends are said to have done, to tell what is in someone's heart?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 13, 2009)

The party converses a while, getting more comfortable with the newcomer, and they tell her the story of what occurred at the monastary.

Bevin realizes something: The army commander that the group fought in the temple must have come from the building with the strange magic gate, which had replaced the abbot's house.  Dresla said that she had been with the army.  The group had freed her from a cell there, but never checked out the upper floor.  There could be important information about the enemy there, so the group decides to check it out.

Bevin, proud of his reasoning, takes the lead through the shimmering doorway.  Suddenly, the shimmering vanishes!  There is just a door there.  When you enter, you just find Abbot Fuller's looted house.  Detect magic spells reveal no more magic.  Bevin had warned earlier that the gate was unstable; it seems that he was right.

The party waits the rest of the day and stays overnight at the monastary, with Girgal going outside to gather some food, but there is no sign of Bevin or of the shimmering doorway.

Father Fuller takes the opportunity to heal himself, and the day is otherwise uneventful.

In the morning, with still no sign of Bevin or the doorway, there seems little choice but to move on and carry on the mission.  Perhaps the dwarven mage has been captured, or perhaps he has evaded the Master's army with his magic; there is no way to know.  There is little time to waste; the Master's army draws closer to the Republic of Darokin by the day.

Father Fuller leads the three others towards the Great Pass.

ooc: To be continued in the X5 thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2009)

ooc: Please post link here. I'm notorious for missing new threads.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

X5 - TEMPLE OF DEATH


----------

